# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Bashkëpatriotët e mi në botë >  Fatmir Limaj

## ARIANI_TB

 12/7/2005 - Eeeee more Limaj shum te dojm [Enesi nga Shkupi]
Postuar nga Anonymous  
O Fatmir Limaj edhe pse jam ne Maqedoni nga Shkupi prap ne te dojme gjith ne popullit shqiptar te maqedonise te kemi dashur dhe prap te dojm ende sme besohet qe ti u lirove nga burdu i hages ne e kemi dit qe ti je i pafajshem sa u gezuan vellezerit te kosoves e te maqedonis kemi ardh edhe ne shqipetaret te maqedonis atje qe ta festojm lirin tende.. 
Le te jeton Limaj ne krahet e kosoves Prishtina {malisheva} 
Link Permanent  

 12/7/2005 - Oooo sa u gzova bre
Postuar nga Anonymous  
Eh more Zot e kam dit qe Limaj do te fiton se vetem shqiptari fiton bre oh milloshevici mu kan te rrin aty ne hage pergjithmon se edhe neve na ka mar ne qaf idioti.. 
Vec vazhdo Limaj se ne kosovaret dhe shqiptaret e maqedonis do te luftojm per ty me shpirt si ti per ne qe luftove per lirimin e kosoves nuk di si do ta kthejm ket te mir qe per ne luftove Zoti do ta kthen ty te mira e do te shkojsh ne rrugen e xhehnetit  
Link Permanent  

 12/7/2005 - fatmir - --- limaj pershendetje nga banjasi
Postuar nga Anonymous  
te uroj lirimin po ashtu suksese ne te ardhmen ne jamei me ty o ZOTRI FATMIR...LIMAJ kosova a nevoj per ksi burra sikur ju zotri lima ne jemi te knaqur edhe te gezuar per lirimin e ushtareve te UCK ishalla sa ma shpejt edhe te tejret lirohen tung tung banjasi 
Link Permanent  

 12/8/2005 - politikani më i mirë
Postuar nga Anonymous  
Njeriu që mbrojti çështjen kombëtare kur të tjerët e shitnin shumë e lirë. 
Link Permanent  

 12/8/2005 - Urime diten me te gzushme
Postuar nga Anonymous  
Zoteri Fatmir Limaj e pash qe sa u gzuan familja yte cfar mirepritje kishin dalur per te pritur ty e pash se si qaheshin gjith familja jote e kam dit qe aq veshtir do te jet gjyqi i hages pasi qe peshtove ateher me vjen shum mir qe prap u ktheve ne vendin tend. 
E pae vet se sa u gezuan gjith populli te kosoves dhe e pae se qe sa dit te kan prit ty te kthehesh nuk do te harrojme ty edhe pse nuk arritem deri ne kosov qe me te prit ty ne aeroport un jam nga Austria Laudrim Kryeziu 
Link Permanent  

 12/8/2005 - Urime për çlirimtarët
Postuar nga gjergj driloni  
Motra dhe vëllezër shqiptarë,dashamirës të Lirisë dhe të Bashkimit Kombëtar, 
Me rastin e shpalljes së vendimit,nga Gjykata e Hagës,për pafajësinë dhe lirimin e menjëhershëm të të madhit Komandant Celiku,Fatmir Limaj dhe bashkëluftëtarit të tij Cerçizit,Isak Musliu,ju përshëndes dhe ju uroj nga zemra ju dhe të gjithë çlirimtarët për këtë fitore të madhe,por në të njejtën kohë shpirtrisht jam shumë i prekur për njeriun e thjeshtë,por madhështor dhe të mrekullueshëm,luftëtarin e shquar të UCK-së,Haradin Balaj,i cili u dënua padrjtësisht nga ana e kësaj gjykate politike.Megjithatë unë uroj dhe jam optimist se edhe Haradin Balaj mbrenda një vit e gjysëm do të lirohet dhe do t'i kthehet Kosovës dhe familjes së tij shqiptare,të mrekullueshme dhe bujare,që edhepse morën lajmin për dënimin e djalit ,prindit dhe bashëshortit të tyre,Haradinit,prapseprap në zemrat dhe sytë e tyre ndihej dhe shihej qartë gëzimi për shpalljen e pafajësisë dhe lirimin e Fatmir Limajt dhe Isak Musliut. 
Ngadhnjimi në këtë Betejë Juridike,nuk është thjeshtë fitore individuale e Farmirit dhe Isakut,por në radhë të parë është ngadhnjim i Luftës së drejtë dhe të Shenjët të UCK-së,e cila ishte Organizatë Clirimtare,e që Gjykata e Hagës mundohej ta vente në barazpeshë me ushtrinë,paramilitarët,milicinë dhe shtetin çetnik serb,në mënyrë që të dënonte UCK-në si Organizatë terroriste. 
Kjo betejë Juridike e të madhit Fatmir Limaj,është fitore e mbarë kombit tonë liridashës,është edhe një fitore e UCK-së,por tani jo me pushkë por me forcën e argumentit dhe të arësyes dhe jo vetëm kundër çetnikëve serb,por edhe ndaj bashkësisë ndërkombëtare.Prandaj Urime,Fat dhe Shëndet Komandant Celikut për fitoren e kësaj beteje në të mirë të UCK-së dhe mbarë kombit shqiptar.Urime të gjithë Bashëluftëtarëve të Komandant Celikut,Cerçizit dhe Salës,Urime të gjithë çlirimtarëve dhe përkrahësve të tyre,Urime shumë Urime familjes Limaj dhe Musliu,Forcë,vullnet,kurajo dhe shpresë familjes së mrekullueshme dhe bujare Balaj,që së shpejti edhe Haradini t'i kthehet Familjes së tij dhe Kosovës. 
Fatmir Limaj mbrojti Kosovën me pushkë në dorë,Ai diti të mbrojë interesat e Kosovës dhe të UCK-së edhe në parlamentin e Kosovës,por Ai diti t'i mbrojë këto interesa edhe më mirë dhe me më shumë sukses në këtë Betejë Juridike karshi Gjykatës Ndërkombëtare të Hagës. 
Familjet e Dëshmorëve,Invalidët e Luftës së UCK-së,Veteranët e Luftës së UCK-së,shumë bashkëluftëtarë të Komandant Celikut dhe një pjesë e madhe e shtresës më të varfër të popullit të Kosovës u ndien të braktisur, si jetimët,me rastin e arrestimit të Fatmir Limajt. 
Tani Komandant Celiku fitoi pafajësinë dhe iu këthye Kosovës,iu këthye të gjithë atyre që iu mungonte.Ai u arrestua si Komandant dhe Deputet,por u këthye si Hero i gjallë dhe u bë Legjendë. 
Kosovë,hapi krahët dhe shtërngo fortë në gjirin tënd të ngrohët,Djemët tu ngadhnjimtarë,të pushkës dhe të pendës. 
Urime!Urime!Urime!...Urime! edhe të gjithë Dëshmorëve të kombit për këtë fitore të madhe,sepse Trimat dhe Burrat me përmasa kombëtare dhe ndërkombëtare,si Fatmir Limaj dinë të mbrojnë dhe do të mbrojnë përgjithëmonë edhe Gjakun tuaj, që askush mos të mund dhe mos të guxojë të shkelë mbi të e as të luaj me të. 
Urime!...Fat!...Shëndet! -O i madhi Komandant Celiku. 
Urime!...Fat!...Shëndet! -O nëna Shqiptare për kthimin e bijve tuaj të shtrenjët. 
Me Respkt të thellë deri në përkulje para këtij,Komandanti dhe Tribuni të kombit tonë Gjergj Driloni.E-mail:zekaj1444@hotmail.com,mërgim,30 nëntor 2005. 
Link Permanent  

 12/9/2005 - Njohje nderkombetare e pastërtise së njeriut liridashës dhe paqëdashes të Kosovës
Postuar nga Anonymous  
Shqiptarët shekuj me rradhe e kanë pas vështirë të paraqesin dinjitetin dhe pastërtin shpirtrore në diapazonin e gjëre ndërkombëtar, e pse këte e dijmë të gjithë. Dinjiteti dhe paraqitja e Fatmirit tonë në Hagë ishte një mburrje e madhe për Kosovën. Me këte Fatmir Limaj dëshmoi se shqiptarët jane liridashës dhe trima të cilët e mbrojtën vendin e vet, e jo kriminel siq deshti dikush apo armiku ti emëroj. 
Të lumt o Fatmir ty dhe bashkëluftëtarëve tu. 

Ju uroj fat dhe lumturi në të ardhmen. 


Link Permanent  

 12/9/2005 - ME FAT z.FATMIR
Postuar nga Anonymous  
Dita kur u lirove nga tribunali ishte nje dit e madhe per ter popullin shqiptar;e ne veqanti per Kosovaret se u deshmua pafajsia e juaj dhe lufta e pastert UÇK ishte dit e madhe,e lmtur dhe ghithesi e pritur se ishim te bindur ne pafajsin tende Imadhi z.LIMA sot keni perkrahjen 90% te popullit shqiptar,thuhet nje fjal e urt ''nje gje leht e fiton por veshtir eshte ta mbash'' sigurisht se keni potencial te ruani por mendoj se do te ishte e rruges te distancohesh prej atyre qe punuan vetem per karier.besoj se do te dini te gjindeni dhe do te punoni me njerz te cilet me te vertet punojn per ket popull dhe per ket vend, per ate gjak te derdhur te deshmorve,per ato nena qe dhan me te dashurit,per ata invalid qe dhan pjest e trupit per ata femij jetima qe ja falen eterit e tyre per nje te ardhme me te lumtur,keti vendi e ksaj toke e mbi tegjitha me ata njerz qe me te vertet e din amanetin e komandantit legjendar ADEM JASHARIT e jo te jeni afer atyre qe deshmoret i kujtojn vetem ne fushata perazgjedhore duke i keqperdor figurat e tyre madje dhe bejn fotografi fallso me komandant ADEMIN, e bacen ADEM e lan vetem ne diten kur sakrifikoj veten dhe familjen e tij per ket vend, ndersa ata vezhgonin situaten nga perendimi dhe duke fut perqarje ne popull vetem e vetem te krijojn nje karier te rrejshme se kinse ata e qliruan Kosovense ata ishin bashkluftaret e ADEM JASHARIT etj. Z Lima te uroj ty dhe familjes tende dhe tere kombit shqiptar lirimin nga tribunali i hages,te uroj shendet dhe suksese ne rrugen dhe ne aspiratat e kombit tone. 
Link Permanent  

 12/9/2005 - Fatmir limaj Legjendë e gjallë
Postuar nga Drenicaku B H  
Dita kur u bë e ditur për pa fajsinë tande Zotri i nderuarë Fatmir ishte ditë e lumturë dhe festive për popullin e kosovës dhe atë shqiptarë ne mbarë botën. 
Lirimi ytë i tregojë botës se UCK-ja dhe idealizmi për lirinë e kosovës ishte i pa fajshëm,Legjendë historkike shqiptare me plot madheshti bujari krenari dhe virtyt njerzor i pa lekundur ne rrugën e mundimshme qe ishte për ty pra ti je ai njeri qe popullit te kosovës i dole ne ndihmë në ditët ma të veshtira dhe dite te flasish ku do qe ke qen. 
Ne e dimë se ditët qe kaluanë ishin të veshtira për ty vendimi nga gjykata e hagës për burgosjen tande ishte jo i drejtë për arsye se ti je ai njeri qe ne ditët e veshtira të lufës ishe në ndihmë dhe ne mbrojtje te popullit, vendit dhe pragut të shtepisë tande, së bashku me komandant Qerqizin dhe Haradin Balajn. 
Të lumtë Fatmir Limaj kosova sot ka një njeri shumë të rendsishëm për të ardhmën e sajë pra e ai je ti . 
Link Permanent  

 12/10/2005 - ju pershendes
Postuar nga Anonymous  
ju uroj edhe niher fitoren e kosoves  
Link Permanent  

 12/10/2005 - ju pershendes
Postuar nga Anonymous  
ju uroj edhe niher fitoren e kosoves  
Link Permanent  

 12/10/2005 - LUM NE QE KEMI NJEREZ SI TI
Postuar nga Anonymous  
Ti je krenaria jonë,njerez si ti rrall lindin,LUM NE QE TE KEMI,sepse me ty duhet te krenohet jo vetem kosova por edhe shqiperia,edhe gjithe shqiptaret anë e mbane botes.Dite e gezuar ishte per mua dhe familjen time kur e kuptuam se je i lir.Dhashtë zoti te kemi sa me shum njerez si ti,sepse ju jeni ata qe e dergoni atdheun perpara,sepse njerezit si ti veprojn e nuk flasin.Të UROJ TE JESH I LUMTUR SEPSE E MERITON.LUM NENA QE TE KA 
Link Permanent  

 12/10/2005 - HALLALL TE QOFTE
Postuar nga Anonymous  
jemi te gjith te lumtur per ty z.fatmir limaj ti je legjende per atdheun tone sa duam te ish i gjith atdheu te jet me ksi njerez si ti.\ 
ne gjithmon te faleminderojme ty per gjithe per kete cka ke bere per ne vetem vazhdo je njeriu me i mire ne bote Zoti do te shperblen ty dhe gjith familjen tende. 
Link Permanent  

 12/11/2005 - BAKI_KOLERI1@HOTMAIL.COM
Postuar nga Anonymous  
O FATMIR NA KE ZBARDH KOSOVEN VALLAI SKA ME TY VEQ KUSH TA KA INATI  
Link Permanent  

 12/12/2005 - Fatmir
Postuar nga Pompej  
Une desha nja dy fjale me ti thone. 
Nese don te fitoni ne zgjedhjet e ardhshme Ju duhet te integroheni ne Pdk por vetem me nje qellim qe ta reformoni kete parti. 
Sepse u bo llom prej rrugaqve te pashkolluar dhe integroni tani rrugaq te shkolluar . 
Suksese dhe pushim te kendshem. 
Link Permanent  

 12/13/2005 - TE UROJ LIRIN KOMANDAT
Postuar nga Anonymous  
EDHE SHQIPTART NE MICHIGAN TE USA E MOREM ME GEZIM TE MADH LAJMIN E LIRIMIT TUAJ NJE HERIT DHE E SHPREHIM SOLIDARITETIN TON PER HAJREDIN BALEN QE QENDROJ BURRNISHT DUK SHPRESUAR QE EDHE AI DHE GJITH LUFTETART TJER TE UCK,es TE LIROHEN SEPSE JU JENI KRENARIA JON JU JENI VET LIRIJA JON,TUJ MOS E PAS MUNSINME KAN ATJE DHE ME TE SHTERNGU DOREN PRANOJ URIMET MA TE PERZEMETA NGA VLLAZNIT YU NE DETROIT 
Link Permanent  

 12/13/2005 - Fatmir Limaj Je më i miri prej të mirëve
Postuar nga Fili  
Si komandant, si politikan, si prind dhe si qytetar i Kosoves se shumë përvuajtur je më i miri prej më të mirëve. Të ishin së paku 30% e pushtetareve dhe politkanëve në Kosovë sikurse ti qysh moti do të ishim me status përfundimtar sipas vullnetit tonë si popull. 
Link Permanent  

 12/14/2005 - pershendetje
Postuar nga Anonymous  
eshte nje nder i madh per kosoven dhe popullin e saj ne keto momente vendimtare per kosoven e gezofsh lirin shoku fatmir 
Link Permanent  

 12/14/2005 - pershendetje
Postuar nga Anonymous  
eshte nje nder i madh per kosoven dhe popullin e saj ne keto momente vendimtare per kosoven e gezofsh lirin shoku fatmir,shemsiu nga prishtina 
Link Permanent  

 12/14/2005 - fatmir limaj
Postuar nga Anonymous  
ju lutem po kush mund ta zavendsoi z.limaj ky personalitet eshte dhe mbetet personi jo i vitit por i ter viteve. 



organizata;Shqiponjat po zgjohen 
Link Permanent  

 12/14/2005 - Fatmir Limaj burr i sakrifices
Postuar nga Anonymous  

Esht me se e vertet se z.Limaj eshte dhe mbetet personaliteti me i qmuar per Kosoven. 


www.Zgjohu.tk 



Link Permanent  

 12/14/2005 - Eshte fitore Per Kosoven
Postuar nga Avni Mazrreku  
kjo eshte nje ngjarje historike per shqipataret ne pergjethsi dhe Kosoven ne veqanti, eshte deshmi se se lufta per Kosoven e pavarur ka qen dinjitoze dhe bartesit e saj siq eshte edhe i madhi Limaj jan po aq dinjitoz. 
Fatmiri eshte i madh...... 
Link Permanent  

 12/14/2005 - KISHA PAS DESHIR TE JEM SI JU z.FATMIR
Postuar nga Anonymous  
Ju pershendes nga Zemra. 
Link Permanent  

 12/15/2005 - tung
Postuar nga Anonymous  
mirdita te nderuar , ju jeni heroi i kosoves por edhe nje legjend e gjall , ti je ai i cili se bashku me komandantet tjer ne krye me komandantin legjewndar adem jasharin , dhe me komandantin e uqk azem sylen ja kthyet dinjitetin popullit shqiptar qe u neperkemb me dekada , ju jap pershendetjet me te sinqerta nga un dhe nga mbar komuniteti im ju deshiroj jet te gjat dhe te lumtur dhe suksese ne paqe sikur qe keni pas suksese gjat luftes . 
Link Permanent  

 12/15/2005 - meti
Postuar nga Anonymous  
zoti limaj shum fat dhe te gjitha te mirat ne liri per ty personalisht dhe per familjen tuaj. rri besnik edhe ne te ardhmen se te ka hije ashtu dhe ben kujdes me kend bashk punon se nuk jan te gjith per rreth teje UJ PER AVDES shum tmira nga meti BRD 

Link Permanent  

 12/15/2005 - organizata shqiptare,,Shqiponjat e Zeza,,
Postuar nga Anonymous  
Duam tu shkruaj se ne si organizat e re shqiptare ,,Shqiponjat e Zeza,, kemi respekt dhe perulemi para personalitetit te zotit Limaj dhe jemi ne qdo hap per mbrojtjen e tij,per qfardo kohe qe eshte nevoja........ 


Me respekt per z. Limaj 
Organizata,,Shqiponjat e Zeza,, 
Komandanti ....Baba 
Link Permanent  

 12/16/2005 - Komunikatë
Postuar nga KKMSHB  
KESHILLI KOMBETAR I MERGATES SHQIPTARE NE BELGJIKE 


KOMUNIKATE 


Ditën e lirimit të çlirimtarëve nga Gjykata e Hagës,e kemi pritur me padurim,me shpresë dhe bindje të plotë në pafajsinë e tyre. 
Përkrahjen për çlirimtarët e kemi shprehur me protestën para Gjykatës së Hagës,më 18 dhjetor 2004,ku muarën pjesë shumë bashkatdhetarë nga të gjitha shtetet e Evropës. 
Shpallja e pafajsisë për Z.Fatmir Limaj dhe Z.Isak Musliu është një sinjal i kjartë se drejtësia ka filluar të triumfojë ndaj padrejtësisë.Ne shpresojmë se së shpejti do të jetë i lirë edhe Z.Haradin Balaj,njëherit shpresojmë se Gjykata e Hagës do të shpall pafajsinë edhe Z.Ramush Haradinaj me shokë.Ne kërkojmë me këmbëngulje ndaljen e fushatës së arrestimeve në Kosovë dhe lirimin e të gjithë djemve dhe vajzave të UCK-së,të denuar padrejtësisht nga UNMIK-u me ligjet e shtetit okupues serb.Në të njejtën kohë Shpresojmë në trysninë ndërkombëtare për lirimin e të gjithë të arrestuarve në Luginën e Preshevës dhe në Luginën e Vardarit,sikurse edhe për zbardhjen e fatit të të gjithë të zhdukurve dhe të kidnapuarve shqiptarë nga autoritetet serbe dhe maqedonase. 
Mërgata shqiptare në Belgjikë,uron Zotërinjët Limaj dhe Musliu për lirimin nga Gjykata e Hagës,për fitoren e kësaj beteje juridike dhe ju dëshiron këthim sa më të shpejt në gjirin familjar dhe në Kosovën,për të cilën ata dhanë aqë shumë. Njëherit ndajmë gëzimin me familjet e tyre dhe me mbarë popullin liridashës shqiptar. 

Bruksel,më 30 dhjetor 2005, Me nderime KKSHB 
Link Permanent  

 12/17/2005 - urime lirimi
Postuar nga esati  
Veqe desha te tregoj se jam gezuar shum per lirimin tend. 

edhe ne ne kanada e kemi percjell gjykimin tuaj me vemendje. 

erdhe ne kosove si komandant me kali te bardh. 

si car. tung 

Link Permanent  

 12/17/2005 - Untitled Comment
Postuar nga Anonymous  
Nga Suedia ju deshirojm mirse ardhje ne gjirin familjar 
Link Permanent  

 12/18/2005 - Untitled Comment
Postuar nga Anonymous  
U gezova shum, per lirimin tuaj.Ju pershendes,dhe ju uroj sukses.chicago 
Link Permanent  

 12/18/2005 - E dua kleqken
Postuar nga E dua kleqken  
Eh mor fatmir beso se shume jemi gezuar kur kemi degjuar se je liruar.E kam pasur televizionin leshut plus ne telefon me ka thirre nje luftetar i kleqkes e mbaja telefonin hapur degjoja dhe plus shikoja ne tv kur ti shkove ne kosove.Kisha shume emocione qe beso dojsha me fluturu me krahet e mi me ardh me pa per se gjalli ate feste te madhe ne kosove qe ishte.Mu kishin perzi gaz e lot bashk se as vet nuk disha qka kam. 
-Po njerez nje fjale e nje plaku ne tv me ka pelqy shume NUK ESHTE AI BIRI I NJE NONE E NJE BABES PO BIRI I KREJT KOSOVES...ajo fjale me ka pas tranu krejt. 
-Veq dhashte zoti e lirohet edhe haradin balaj se edhe ai eshte pjese e kosoves pjese e jona.ju pershendes shume e shume te uroj fat shendet e lumturi ne kosoven e "lire" 
Link Permanent  

 12/18/2005 - Pershendetje ty Zoteri Limaj edhe gjithe LUFTETAREVE TE LIRIS
Postuar nga Anonymous  
Ju pershendes nga ZEMRA edhe pse ska koment dhe fjal per ju, Ismajli. 
Link Permanent  

 12/19/2005 - konferenca e rambujese-korniza e skllaverise e popullit te Kosoves
Postuar nga sabri Selmani  
Kontributi i juaj per Kosoven eshte i pamohueshem.Mirepo me konferencen e Rambujese ne france Kosova mbeti nji her e pergjithmon si qeshtje e mbrendshme e Serbise.Mendoi se me kete marreveshje kosova ka hyre ne tynelin e pakthim ,pra ne nje rikonolizim serbo-europian.Pra prangat e skllaverise nen sovranitetin ,integritetin dhe teritorialitetin e serbise do te vazhdoi si dhe herave tjera. 

19.12.05 
Sabri Selmani 
Kiel-Gjermani 
Link Permanent  

 12/19/2005 - Per bukuroshin Fatmir
Postuar nga Anonymous  
Te uroi lirimin tuaj nga zemra . 
Link Permanent  

 12/20/2005 - albion_veliqi@hotmail.com
Postuar nga Anonymous  
tungi fatmir limaj ti je ma i bukuri veq vazhdo se njeri ma mir se ti zgjan tije aj qe na mbrojte tung te uroj edhe me tutje sukses  
Link Permanent  

 12/20/2005 - albion_veliqi@hotmail.com
Postuar nga Anonymous  

Dita kur u lirove nga tribunali ishte nje dit e madhe per ter popullin shqiptar;e ne veqanti per Kosovaret se u deshmua pafajsia e juaj dhe lufta e pastert UÇK ishte dit e madhe,e lmtur dhe ghithesi e pritur se ishim te bindur ne pafajsin tende Imadhi z.LIMA sot keni perkrahjen 90% te popullit shqiptar,thuhet nje fjal e urt ''nje gje leht e fiton por veshtir eshte ta mbash'' sigurisht se keni potencial te ruani por mendoj se do te ishte e rruges te distancohesh prej atyre qe punuan vetem per karier.besoj se do te dini te gjindeni dhe do te punoni me njerz te cilet me te vertet punojn per ket popull dhe per ket vend, per ate gjak te derdhur te deshmorve,per ato nena qe dhan me te dashurit,per ata invalid qe dhan pjest e trupit per ata femij jetima qe ja falen eterit e tyre per nje te ardhme me te lumtur,keti vendi e ksaj toke e mbi tegjitha me ata njerz qe me te vertet e din amanetin e komandantit legjendar ADEM JASHARIT e jo te jeni afer atyre qe deshmoret i kujtojn vetem ne fushata perazgjedhore duke i keqperdor figurat e tyre madje dhe bejn fotografi fallso me komandant ADEMIN, e bacen ADEM e lan vetem ne diten kur sakrifikoj veten dhe familjen e tij per ket vend, ndersa ata vezhgonin situaten nga perendimi dhe duke fut perqarje ne popull vetem e vetem te krijojn nje karier te rrejshme se kinse ata e qliruan Kosovense ata ishin bashkluftaret e ADEM JASHARIT etj. Z Lima te uroj ty dhe familjes tende dhe tere kombit shqiptar lirimin nga tribunali i hages,te uroj shendet dhe suksese ne rrugen dhe ne aspiratat e kombit tone. 
Link Permanent 

Link Permanent  

 12/20/2005 - Forumi pershendetje per Fatmir Limen
Postuar nga Anonymous  
I nderuari zotri jam nje njeri qe jetoi po ne at vend ku ti ishe i mbyllun, nuk deshiroi tja permend emrin per arsyje se jo qe asht ky vend fajtor per burgosjen tende po per arsyje se ti ishe i burgosun ne ket vend, Kosoven e dua sikurse qdo shqiptar tjeter, por jam duke gjelozuar me te madhe pse nuk jam une dikush si kur ju, por jan shum sikur ti qe ishin e nuk jan ma po ka edhe njerz sikur ju qe dini ta qmoni vetveten edhe kur din njeriu ta qmon vetveten ai din ti qmoi edhe te tjeret.Nuk kisha me zgjatur por kisha per te then te lumt o burr,se me te vertet jemi te mburrun me ty se ti nuk ishe mbrojtja e vetes sate por na mbrojte te gjithve, tani te uroi jet te gjat te shendosh e te lumtur.Xhavit Bajraktari 
Link Permanent  

 12/20/2005 - Untitled Comment
Postuar nga Anonymous  
TE LUMT O FATMIR LIMA FAT I KOSOVES QE KA KSI TRIMA ;EDHE NE HAG PSE SHKOVE SI BURRAT QENDROVE.TRIMRIN E TREGOVE ,KOSOVEN SE HARROVE TELUMT PER JET E MOT KSI BURRA PAK KA SOT :macka: U PERSHENDET XHEVDET LAKNA: 
Link Permanent  

 12/21/2005 - Fatmirit!
Postuar nga Anonymous  
Gjykata e Hagës të ka liruar se fund e maje është gjykatë politike,vetëm ruaju prej 
gjykatës së popullit dhe gjykatës së zotit.Se atij që ja ke përvlu zemrën ai nuk rri rahat, herave të tjera do ti qesim në dritë të gjitha. 
Link Permanent  

 12/21/2005 - komandan qeliku ti xhidhkun je qelik
Postuar nga Anonymous  
adit kur u ba lirimi yt isha ne gjermoni dhe e festoja me disa shok te lloj lloj gjenerate po aty ishin edhe disa gjerman qe ju kishmi kalxu per jeten tane e punen tane ata festonin me ne.ti sod ja kurr i vyn kosoves.se ti je aj qe flet me dukumanta ne dorsi ndaj unmikut e si ndaj rugoves e tj. 
Link Permanent  

 12/21/2005 - qelikut
Postuar nga Anonymous  
ti boll mir jav ke ba tradhtarve e e shkive se ata jan si njani qe ka shkru qaty.e ati i kiisha dhan .vera te kallt e dimri te ngrift bora nty kurr mos u hiqt.se ti nkosov kurr ski ven se ti je shka e ma i zi po dot te gjejm...............  
Link Permanent  

 12/22/2005 - kujtimi
Postuar nga Anonymous  
tungi fatmir lima te deshiroj mirseardhje ne kosoven e lir edhe je ma i mir ndre politikanet tan de deshiroj suksese naga zemra edhe veq vazhdo keshtu se ter poplli shipta jena me ty 
Link Permanent  

 12/23/2005 - Sinqeriteti i juaj nuk eshte ne nivel
Postuar nga Vedat Xhymshiti  
Pershendetje zt.Limaj une ju pershendes shum dhe me gezon fakti se tani me jeni i lire, por e kam nje gje e cila shum me bren dhe me vene dyshime te medha tek ty. 
Pse?, ngase ne momentin kur arritet ne Kosove, me rastin e drejtimit te popullit, ku thate se Gjykata Nderkombetare e Hages e ka deshmuar se lufta e UÇK-se ka qen e paster dhe nder me demokratiket. 
Ketu une kam nje dyshim shum te madh ndaj teje qe ti nuk je hiq me i mire se keta politikanet qe jane brenda ketij sistemi te brishte e kunder interesave te vete popullit, pse ?, si thua ti?, a nuk paska qen H.Balaj luftetar i UÇK-se qe e theksuat ate nate se kinse haga e ka deshmuar pastertine e luftees se UÇK-se, perkundrazi zt.Limaj ju jeni i manipuluar nga nderkombetaret per qellimet e tyre politike, se po te kishit qen nje njeri ne te vertet kombetar dhe po te kishit qen i sinqert nuk mund t'ua thoshte goja e juaj se haga e ka deshmuar se lufta e UÇK-se ka qen e paster. 
nuk mund te thuhet se lufta ka qen e paster pasi luftetari i lirise eshte denuar me 13 vite burg. zoteri nuk eshte dashur ta lini popullin te festoj, por eshte dashur qe ate dite t'i organizoni po ata qe dolen per t'ju pritur dhe te protestosht bashke me popullin kunder vendimit te Hages vendim ky i cili eshte anim shume politik, e me kete rast nuk e keni deshmuar se jeni i sinqert ndaj popullit i cili ju don. 


Me nderime! 
Vedat Xhymshiti 
Link Permanent  

 12/23/2005 - Sinqeriteti i juaj nuk eshte ne nivel
Postuar nga Vedat Xhymshiti  
Pershendetje zt.Limaj une ju pershendes shum dhe me gezon fakti se tani me jeni i lire, por e kam nje gje e cila shum me bren dhe me vene dyshime te medha tek ty. 
Pse?, ngase ne momentin kur arritet ne Kosove, me rastin e drejtimit te popullit, ku thate se Gjykata Nderkombetare e Hages e ka deshmuar se lufta e UÇK-se ka qen e paster dhe nder me demokratiket. 
Ketu une kam nje dyshim shum te madh ndaj teje qe ti nuk je hiq me i mire se keta politikanet qe jane brenda ketij sistemi te brishte e kunder interesave te vete popullit, pse ?, si thua ti?, a nuk paska qen H.Balaj luftetar i UÇK-se qe e theksuat ate nate se kinse haga e ka deshmuar pastertine e luftees se UÇK-se, perkundrazi zt.Limaj ju jeni i manipuluar nga nderkombetaret per qellimet e tyre politike, se po te kishit qen nje njeri ne te vertet kombetar dhe po te kishit qen i sinqert nuk mund t'ua thoshte goja e juaj se haga e ka deshmuar se lufta e UÇK-se ka qen e paster. 
nuk mund te thuhet se lufta ka qen e paster pasi luftetari i lirise eshte denuar me 13 vite burg. zoteri nuk eshte dashur ta lini popullin te festoj, por eshte dashur qe ate dite t'i organizoni po ata qe dolen per t'ju pritur dhe te protestosht bashke me popullin kunder vendimit te Hages vendim ky i cili eshte anim shume politik, e me kete rast nuk e keni deshmuar se jeni i sinqert ndaj popullit i cili ju don. 


Me nderime! 
Vedat Xhymshiti 
Link Permanent  

 12/23/2005 - JO NEGOCIATA VETËVENDOSJE!
Postuar nga JO NEGOCIATA  
TE NDERUAR AKTIVISTE TE VETVENDOSJES, ASKUSH NE INTERNET NUK JU KA DHENE HAPESIRE ME SHUME SE ALBANUR, QE JU TE SHFAQNI MENDIMET E JUAJA DHE IDET PER NJE KOSOVE ME ATRIBUTE SI NJE SHTET I FORTE... KETO FORUME JANE PER LIDERET DHE JU MUND TE POSTONI MENDIMET E JUAJA PER VEPRIMET E TYRE... E JO TE POSTONI TE NJEJTIN KOMENT TE TE GJITHE LIDERET... JU E KENI EDHE LINKUN KU SHKRUAN LEVIZJA VETEVENDOSJA DHE JENI NDER TE PARET NE MOTORET KERKUES, NDAJ NUK KA NEVOJE ME POSTUAR TE NJEJTIN KOMENT TE CDO POLITIKANE... BESOJ SE NUK NA KEQKUPTONI... NE MENDOJME SE KESHTU MUND T'I NDIHMOJME LEVIZJES ME TE RE POLITIKE NE KOSOVE... NESE ME SHUME SE GJYSMA E KOSOVES NUK DALIN NE ZGJEDHJE, HUDHET POSHTE KREJT PUNA E UNMIKUT, POR KIJAMETI NUK BEHET, ASHTU SIC NUK U BE KIJAMETI KUR FRANCEZET REFUZUAN KUSHTETUTEN EVROPIANE... E PERMENDEM KETE ARGUMENT PER ATA QE JANE KUNDER LEVIZJEVE TE REJA POLITIKE NE KOSOVE... KOSOVA NUK LIDHET PER KARAKTERE TE POLITIKANEVE, POR ESHTE E LIDHUR ME VULLNETIN E QYTATREVE NE ZGJEDHJE... NDAJ KENI RESPEKT DHE MOS POSTONI TE NJEJTIN KOMENT SE MESAZHET E JUAJ SHKOJNE DREJT EDHE KUR EKZISTON VETEM NJE KOMENT... 

ME RESPEKT STAFFI I ALBANURIT... 
LONDER 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Edited by kosovo on 12/23/2005 at 11:58 AM 
Link Permanent  

 12/24/2005 - Untitled Comment
Postuar nga Anonymous  
un ikisha than popllit qe te ec mbapa fatmir limaje e ska pe te frigohe ma  
Link Permanent  

 12/27/2005 - Gjykata e hagës !
Postuar nga Anonymous  
Gjykata e Hagës është gjykatë politike! Komandanti lirohet,ushtari denohet me 
trembdhjet vjet.Unë kam pas rastin me ndëgju përmes telavizionit,polici ka gabuar 
në komunikacion në Bruksel kryeshefi i policisë ka dhënë dorëheqje.Pasi gjykata e Hagës qenka e pastër që e liroi Fatmir Limajn atëherë çka do të themi për 
dënimin e ushtarit për trembdhjet vite si do ta kualifikojmë Hagën! 
Link Permanent  

 12/29/2005 - Untitled Comment
Postuar nga dani  
limaj eshte krenaria kombtare dhe deshi zoti ai eshte lire sepse edhe pse ishte i pasterte ai ka munde te denohet sepse akoma ka njerze qe nuk e meritojne lirine une pata rastin ta njohe edhe ne lufte si bashke luftetar por fatmiri eshte nje "hero i gjalle" dani "drenic" acareva". 
Link Permanent  

 12/29/2005 - tung fatmir bosi nga nazmija deqa
Postuar nga Anonymous  
je ma i fori urim viti ri 2006 te tung op po op  
Link Permanent  

 12/30/2005 - te Lumte
Postuar nga Nuri ( Angli)  
Me origjine jam nga Tetova por jetoj ne Angli. Si te gjithe shqiptaret edhe une jam gezuar pa mase per lirimin tuaj qe ishte shume domethenes dhe fitore e fjales dhe e nderit te luftes se UCK dhe dinjitetit te saj qe deshten tia mveshin propaganda serbe dhe ajo e huaj e ndihmuar nga spiunet shqiptaret dhe te luhatshmit. 
Te uroj pune te mbare dhe shpresoj qe sikur qendrove ne lufte dhe ne gjyq ashtu do te qendrosh ne luften politike sepse politika kosovare duket shume e zbehte , po mashtrojne popullin dhe jane duke u larguar nga rruga per te cilen ky vend dha shume deshmore . 
Shume prej tyre bile sot pa asnje fije turpi duan te krijojne flamur te ri shumengjyresh per kosoven, duan te krijojne kombin e ri kosovar qe eshte edhe nje here te hedhesh pluhur mbi gjakun e derdhur dhe idealin ete pareve tane 
suksese 
Link Permanent  

 12/31/2005 - çka kontribove per KOSOVEN TENDE
Postuar nga Anonymous  
Nje pergjigje e kerkoje nga Fatmiri:Pse nuk me pranoi ne aradhen e tij ne Deberdelan ,me 06.qershor.1998 poeti,e dine,per ken eshte fjala§ 
Link Permanent  

 1/3/2006 - tung te gjidhve
Postuar nga Anonymous  
lej ato sene shokit se a edi historin tane deri ne katrasgysh. um fal qe po te dham. nashta je i paqt. po ka mu ngu nga nji her edhe armatimi. po ti pse nuk ke shku e me hi prej shqiprije.9 dit udh i kam ba deri ne zon te neredimes. 
Link Permanent  

 1/3/2006 - TE LUMTE KOMANDANT QELIKU
Postuar nga Anonymous  
TE lumte Komandant Qeliku ti je nje burre i popullit dhe sakrifikove per te .E pershendes lirimin tuaj Z.Komandant por shpresoj qe do te lirohen edhe Haradin Balaj ,Lahiu,Togeri sepse Kosova ka nevoje per kesi burra si jeni ju do te ishim shume te kenaqur po te ishin te gjithe burrat njesoj si ju ...Veq vazhdo keshtu se je nje burre i madh i Kosoves .. 
Link Permanent  

 1/4/2006 - ma imir i
Postuar nga Anonymous  
ti e shlirove kosoven 
Link Permanent  

 1/4/2006 - Untitled Comment
Postuar nga Anonymous  
Sa po shoh qeky njeri president po bahet me emer te Zotit. E pergezoj Limajn per intervisten ne Epoka e re! Halla te kofte edhe per foton familjare.Jena shliru prej do rrenave te kalbta te mistrecave.Epja vlla doren njerit qe e ka vendin per president e flej dathe! limajn e kisha votu per dicka te larte, per pdk, ndoshta. 
Link Permanent  

 1/4/2006 - Untitled Comment
Postuar nga Anonymous  
Limo, hajde ma, dil me parti te re, ndihmoje kosoven sic e ndihmove UQK, jena lodhe prej premtimeve te kota qe pese vjet a gjashte.Hajde burre, se prapa na ke me bukur do vota.Jepi Limo, fito, sepse ska kush pos teje te fitoje. 
Link Permanent  

 1/4/2006 - ku eshte epoka?
Postuar nga Anonymous  
Qysh me gjet Epoken ne gjermoni, hej, a kush noj ide? 
Link Permanent  

 1/6/2006 - Untitled Comment
Postuar nga Anonymous  
Komandant qeliku,kisha pas shume deshir me pas kalendarin e epokes s're me nenshkrim tandin.A eshte e mujshme,edhe pse nrom e kom shti? 
Link Permanent  

 1/6/2006 - A bon nje pyetje?
Postuar nga xheki  
Cfare domethenie ka ora e simbolit tone te shejte ne kalendar? shume mire ishte. Zotni Limaj a do te kandidohesh per president apo per kryeminister? Krejt ai popull ne fotografi e ki perkrahjen aty ma merr mendja vec gjysa mjaftojn? 
Link Permanent  

 1/8/2006 - arsimi nga zvicrra
Postuar nga Anonymous  
Ta uroj lirimin edhe pse ekum dit qe je i pafajshem ooo Presidenti i ardhshem i Kosoves 
Link Permanent  

 1/8/2006 - krasniqi nga holanda
Postuar nga Anonymous  
urime urime te pershendes fatmir ty dhe familjen tane mir u pafshim ne shqiprine e lire 
Link Permanent  

 1/9/2006 - fatmiri president i kosoves
Postuar nga epirot  
urime lirimi fatmir 
une si te gjith shqipetaret gjith kunde ne bote kemi shpresu te kemi percjell gjat gjykimit ne hage se do te lirojne edhe pse une personalisht jam frigu se gjykimi yt do te jet nje gjykim politik e jo i drejt e se kom besu kur me kan then se je liru nga haga se vet nuk kam mujt met percjell ne televizor nuk kam pas guxim met percjell 
une personalisht mendoj se ska politikan ska njeri ne kosove qe esht si ti i drejt i pa korroptuem i thjesht por shum kembenglules i aft dhe i pa thyeshem 
nese kandidon ti per postin e presidentit voten time e ki me gjith zemer  
Link Permanent  

 1/9/2006 - Untitled Comment
Postuar nga Anonymous  
m i miri 
Link Permanent  

 1/9/2006 - Te lumt o hero i gjall
Postuar nga Anonymous  
Ksi burra si z.Limaj te rrall jan kta i qon Zoti 1her ne 1OO vjet¨! 
Link Permanent  

 1/9/2006 - Verry Happy
Postuar nga Linda Racaj  
Hoppaaa... 
Gezimi ma i madhe ne kosov... U Lshua Fatmir Limaj.. 
Liria Yt Liria Jone..!! 
Me vjen shum mire. 
E pershendes Fatmir Limajn Dhe Familjen e tij. 
Shum te fala Nga Linda Racaj  
Link Permanent  

 1/11/2006 - jam shum i knaqur qe eshte liruar nga b i madhi Fatmir Lima
Postuar nga Anonymous  
Jam shum i lumtur qe eshte liruar I madhi Fatmir Lima  
Link Permanent  

 1/11/2006 - RESPEKT PËR FATMIRIN
Postuar nga ARI  
URIME DHE PËRGËZIME PËR LIRIMIN E FATMIRIT LIMAJ. 
FATMIRI DUHET TE RESPEKTOHET DHE TE NDEROHET NGA TE GJITHE NE SHQIPTARET SEPSE E MERITON KURSE SA I PERKET PDK MENDOJ SE NUK E MERITON TA KET NJE NJERI SI FATMIRI M FALNI POR UNE E THEM MENDIMIN TIM JU PERSHENDES 
Link Permanent  

 1/13/2006 - limaj
Postuar nga Anonymous  
mir dita juve jam krenar qe te kemi gjith mon jam mburr me emrin tan the dote mburrem se e mbrojte ter ushtrin qlirim tqre te kosoves edhe me arm edhe me politik si ne fund te fundit edhe para drejtsis nderkombtare ti ishe ne hag por mund te them se ky ishte ni fat i madh per uqkn se me te aftin e qojn ta mbroj uqkn.te uroj gjdo te mir ne jet ju pershendes me respekt te veqant .daut mehmeti nga anglija 
Link Permanent  

 1/13/2006 - FATMIR LIMAJ
Postuar nga ANONIM MA MIRE  
RESPEKT PER FATMIRIN ZOTI T RUAJTË TY DHE FAMILJEN TENDE. 
Link Permanent

----------


## ARIANI_TB

URIME KOSOVE! 

Nga Gjek Gjonlekaj 

New York 

Konferenca e Dejtonit shkaktoi carjen me te madhe midis shqiptareve te Amerikes rreth problemit te Kosoves. Premtimet boshe te udheheqjes brenda e jashte atdheut se gjoja Kosova kishte qene ne rend dite ne Dejton shkaktuan zemerime te medha. Komuniteti shqiptar i Amerikes u perca. Kjo ndarje u pasqyrua ne veprimtarite e pastajme, bile ata filluan te anulojne edhe demonstratat paqesore sic ndodhi ne mars te vitit 1998, ne kohen e masakres se Prekazit dhe familjes Jasharaj. Ata qe i anuluan ato demonstrata u kthyen me vone nga Amerika ne Kosove dhe tani gezojne poste dhe privilegje, duke share ne shtyp opinionet tona te lira. Urrejtja e tyre per Ushtrine Clirimtare te Kosoves e beri te pamundur bashkepunimin. Pavaresisht se kjo ushtri kishte fituar respekt ne shoqerine amerikane dhe tek personalitetet me te larta te politikes se Shteteve te Bashkuara, ata perseri fabrikonin genjeshtra e shpifje. Nuk ua mbushte mendjen as presidenti Klinton i cili kishte folur dhe botuar shkrime ne gazeten "The New York Times" ne mbeshtetje te UCK-se. 

"Vendlindja therret" per Shtetet e Bashkuara ne fillim te luftes me kishte emeruar zedhenes. Zyrat amerikane cdo dite me dergonin me poste dokumentacione per respektimin e "Marreveshjes se Gjeneves" per roberit e luftes. Disa pjese te kesaj marreveshjeje i kishin perkthyer ne gjuhen shqipe. Nga aspekti nderkombetar zbatimi i kesaj marreveshje kishte rendesi jetike. Kerkonin nga luftetaret shqiptare te lirise respektimin per roberit e luftes. Ishte me te vertete nje porosi e madhe. Keto thirrje vinin nga zyrat me te larta te Amerikes dhe ishin teper serioze. 

Gjate luftes kishim informata per luftimet ne fronte te ndryshme te Kosoves. Per Fatmir imajn dhe Frontin e Pashtrikut kishim degjuar me shume. Gjenerali Wesley Clark kishte folur shume per kete front, qe shihet edhe ne librin e tij me titull: "Waging Modern War". 

Pas luftes, shqiptaret e Amerikes, sidomos ata qe e kishin mbeshtetur, ishin kurioze per nje takim me perfaqesuesit politike dhe komandantet shqiptare te Luftes. Ky takim u realizua ne vere te vitit 1999 kur erdhen per here te pare per vizite ne Shtetet e Bashkuara Hashim Thaci dhe Fatmir Limaj. Pervec atyre shqiptareve qe kishin kundershtuar luften, te tjeret i priten me gezim. Kundershtaret shqiptare gjate takimit ne vend qe te benin pyetje per luften ne Kosove, benin pyetje provokuese thua se Fatmir Limaj dhe Hashim Thaci kishin drejtuar bandat mafioze te Sicilise e jo luften clirimtare. Fenomene te pakuptueshme atehere e sot. Zoti Thaci dhe zoti Limaj u paraqiten para Komuntetit Shqiptar te New York-ut ne menyre dinjitoze. Shqiptaret e Amerikes nuk kishin degjuar shume per aftesite politike te Fatmir Limajt. Ata kishin degjuar shume per aftesite e tij luftarake dhe trimerine heroike te tij. Por ne takim me shqiptaret la pershtypje te shkelqyeshme. Ishte politikan dhe orator klasik. Cdo pyetjeje i pergjigjej shkurt e shpejt. Ne aeroportin "John Kennedy" e pyetem intimisht per luften. Ai tha se kishin zbatuar rregullat e pergjithshme te luftes, bile porosite e gjeneraleve amerikane i kishin zbatuar me perpikmerine me te madhe. "Keshillat e tyre kishin qene alfa dhe omega per ne gjate luftes",- tha Fatmir Limaj dhe shtoi se akuzat kunder tyre ishin te pabaza. Limaj tha: "Ne duam lirine, demokracine dhe pavaresine"."Jemi kunder diktatures". 

Nje vit me vone e takuam ne hotel "Grand" ne promovimin e librit te Flora Brovines botuar shqip-anglisht ne New York. Ate dite ishte liruar nga burgu i Serbise vellai i tij, Demiri, i cili gjate luftes ishte kapur nga forcat serbe dhe ishte burgosur atje diku ne Serbi. Pas shume presioneve amerikane ishte liruar. Prania e tyre ne sallen e madhe te "Grand"-it ishte simbolike. E pershendetem dhe e pergezuam lirimin e vellait te tij. 

Ne mars te vitit 2002 u be rivarrimi i tre vellezerve Bytyci ne Shtetet e Bashkuara. Ne Prishtine u bene ceremoni te medha mortore per tre vellezerit deshmore para se te largoheshin nga toka per te cilen kishin dhene jeten. Nga Amerika kishim shkuar 20 shqiptare me ne krye ambasadorin William Walker. Ne ceremonine mortore folen shume autoritete shqiptare dhe amerikane, por fjalimi me i prekshem ishte i zotit Fatmir Limaj sepse ai kishte qene komandanti i vellezerve Bytyci ne Frontin e Pashtrikut. Zoti Limaj e ndiente rende tragjedine e tyre. 

Lajmi per arrestimin e tij ne Slloveni ne shkurt te vitit 2003 tronditi shqiptaret atdhetare brenda e jashte atdheut. Kjo u pa me se miri nga demonstratat e medha ne Kosove. Dergimi i tij ne Hage shkaktoi zemerim dhe deshperim te madh. Ai bente thirrje per durim. Deklaratat e tij qe "Jam i paster si loti" jepnin shprese. Ne ate kohe parashikimet ishin teper te veshtira. Arrestimi i tij ishte grushti me i rende kunder Ushtrise Clirimtare te Kosoves. Shqiptaret e vertete kishin friken e kriminalizmit te kesaj ushtrie clirimtare qe ishte fatale per te ardhmen e Kosoves. Bashkejetesa e Milloshevicit me Fatmir Limaj ne Hage ishte e papranueshme. Trajtimi dhe barazimi i tyre ishte akti me shqetesues per ndergjegjen e shendoshe kombetare. Ai kishte luftuar kunder perbindeshit dhe tani trajtohejnjesoj si perbindeshi. 

Mundesite tona per nderhyrje ishin te vogla. Ishte fjala per gjyqin me te madh nderkombetar te krimeve te luftes pas Gjyqit te Nurenbergut. Nuk mund te benim shume. Kushtet tona ishin te tilla. Ne vere te vitit 2003 shkuam ne Hage per ta vizituar. Parim kryesor per viziten e tij kishin thenien e Ungjillit te Shenjte: "Vizitoje te burgosurin dhe te semurin". Armiqte tane dhe te Limajt na paditen per kete, duke e quajtur viziten tone veper kriminale. Procedura e hyrjes atje nuk ishte e lehte. Paraqitjen e tij dhe te 2 luftetareve te tjere shqiptare: Balaj dhe Musliu, e prisnim me shqetesime te medha. Nje dite perpara daljes se tyre ne gjyq morem pjese per kuriozitet ne gjykimin e Milloshevicit. Ishte neveri me e pa me sy ate lugat. 

Paraqitja te nesermen e tre shqiptareve ne Tribunalin e Hages ishte dicka e jashtezakonshme. Nuk kishim degjuar shume per gjykime te tilla. Evokonte per mua gjykimin e Avni Rrustemit. Ketu gjenim ngushellimin me te madh. Familja ishte shume e shqetesuar. Bashkeshortja e Fatmirit tere kohen qante me lot por ne heshtje. Paraqitja e tyre ne gjykate ishte dinjitoze. Nuk kerkonin meshire. Kerkonin drejtesi. Pyetjeve ne lidhje me trajtimin e tyre ne burg iu pergjegjen si trimat. Nuk kishin asnje verejtje per trajtimin e tyre ne burg. Bile ishin shume mirenjohes. Te burgosurit serbe tere kohen ishin ankuar per trajtimin e keq edhe pse atje nuk behen diskriminime te tilla. 

Fatmir Limaj i ngjante luanit ne kafaz. Ne fytyren e tij te sinqerte mund te lexohej pafajesia por edhe durimi e qendresa e celikte. Pas atyre formaliteteve gjyqesore u larguam, por ndjenim dhembje te madhe qe i lame atje te mbyllur trimat tane. Nuk e kane thirre per kot ne lufte, Celiku. Me kete emer eshte pagezuar ne ditet me te stuhishme te jetes. Ky komandant i vertete i luftes clirimtare per lirine e Kosoves i tregoi botes se ai dhe ushtria e tij kane qene e jane ushtri clirimtare e jo barbare. Per Kosoven lirimi i tij ne kete menyre eshte nje nder fitoret me te medha te historise. Fatmiri, familja e tij dhe i gjithe kombi shqiptar eshte kryelarte per kete hero te vertete. 

Ne kohen kur ishe ne burg ne Hage gazeta amerikane "The New York Times" te cilesonte si hero dhe politikan te shkelqyer. Pafajesia juaj eshte fitore e madhe per te ardhmen e Kosoves. Familja juaj meriton respekt te jashtezakonshem per sjellje fisnike ne ato dite te veshtira. Kthimi juaj eshte kthese e madhe drejt pavaresise. Urime Kosove! 

* Autori eshte ish-gazetar i Zerit te Amerikes 

Koha Jon&#235;

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## Llapi

Për ndër të Fatmir Limajt, PDK-ja organizon pritje në Hotel Victory, në orën 18:00 



Sot Fatmir Limaj zyrtarisht vazhdon aktivitetin politik në PDK 

Limaj konfirmon për Epokën e re : Po nga e enjtja e vazhdoj aktivitetin tim politik në kuadër të PDK-së. Sikurse që unë i njoh kualitetet e partisë dhe kjo e fundit i njeh kualitetet e mia, prandaj jam i sigurt se së bashku do të kemi energji të mjaftueshme për të dalë fitimtarë në sfidat e radhës..., është shprehur Limaj 

Prishtinë, 15 shkurt- Fatmir Limaj i njohur si komandant Çeliku, ka pushuar mjaft, është çmallur me familjen, ka marrë informacione të duhura politike në terren, e ka bërë mendjen top dhe i ka përvjelë mëngët edhe njëherë për ta vazhduar zejen e politikës nga sot në partinë nënë PDK-në, të cilën synon ta reformojë. Kthimi i Limajt, në politikë vjen në kohën më të duhur për proceset politike që e presin në të ardhmen vendin, por njëkohësisht është edhe një fat i madh për vetë partinë, duke e pasur parasysh aktivitetin e Limajt si gjatë dhe pas luftës çlirimtare në Kosovë. Fatmiri është ndër liderët e paktë politikë që di dhe mundet ta mbrojë çështjen e Kosovës, edhe nëpërmjet bisedimeve për statusin final. Këtë ai tashmë e ka vulosur edhe në Hagë, ku pas 33 muajsh mbajtjeje në paraburgim doli fitimtar, duke i arsyetuar fjalët e veta se veprimtarinë e ka të pastër si loti. Ende jam i gatshëm për të dhënë për Kosovën çdo gjë.... Kështu kishte premtuar Limaj, me të shkelur tokën e Kosovës, pas kthimit nga Haga. Vazhdimin e aktivitetit politik në kuadër të PDK-së, Limaj nëpërmjet telefonit e ka konfirmuar të mërkurën për Epokën e re. 
Po, nga e enjtja e vazhdoj aktivitetin tim politik në kuadër të PDK-së, ka thënë Limaj. Ai thotë se vazhdimi i aktivitetit në PDK është diçka e natyrshme, pasi që është edhe bashkëthemelues i saj. Sikurse që unë i njoh kualitetet e partisë dhe kjo e fundit i njeh kualitetet e mia, prandaj jam i sigurt se së bashku do të kemi energji të mjaftueshme për të dalë fitimtarë në sfidat e radhës..., është shprehur Limaj. Vazhdimi i aktivitetit politik të Limajt, në PDK, do të zyrtarizohet sot në orën 18:00 në Hotel Victory.

----------


## Llapi

Vizita e Fatmirit pas daljes nga burgu  ne Prekazin Legjendar  Familjes  se Komandantit Adem Jashari

----------


## Llapi

Fatmir Limaj Komandant &#199;eliku

PDK-ja i ka organizuar Fatmir Limajt rikthimin zyrtar n&#235; radh&#235;t e k&#235;saj partie  Pas nj&#235; periudhe qet&#235;sie q&#235; prej rikthimit t&#235; Fatmir Limajt nga Haga, mbr&#235;mjen e s&#235; enjtes PDK i organizoi atij rikthimin zyrtar n&#235; parti. N&#235; fjal&#235;n hyr&#235;se, kryetari i k&#235;saj partie, Hashim Tha&#231;i tha se para tri vitesh Fatmiri u nda padrejt&#235;sisht nga familja, politika, shoq&#235;ria kosovare, institucionet si dhe nga vizioni i nd&#235;rtimit t&#235; shtetit t&#235; Kosov&#235;s. 

Nd&#235;rsa vet, Fatmir Limaj pasi q&#235; fal&#235;nderoi t&#235; pranishmit tha se n&#235; vendin n&#235; t&#235; cilin ka nevoj&#235; p&#235;r t&#235; gjith&#235; ata t&#235; cil&#235;t kontribuojn&#235; n&#235; nd&#235;rtimin e shtetit sovran e t&#235; pavarur t&#235; Kosov&#235;s, n&#235; k&#235;t&#235; grup t&#235; njer&#235;zve, Kosova ka nevoj&#235; edhe p&#235;r te, p&#235;r t&#235; ndihmuar q&#235; t&#235; b&#235;het shteti. 

Postuar m&#235;: Sb Blue Sky & Radio Kosova Staff me Feb 17, 06 | 10:27 am

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## Llapi

LIMAJ PREMTON FITORE: DO TIA SHTRIJMË DUART OPOZITËS SË RE - Shkruan : Burim Etemaj  




Me një koktej rasti në Hotel Victory, është shënuar vazhdimi i angazhimit të Fatmir Limajt në politikë 

LIMAJ PREMTON FITORE: DO TIA SHTRIJMË DUART OPOZITËS SË RE 

Limaj: Kësaj radhe opozitë jemi ne, por në zgjedhjet e ardhshme do tia shtrijmë dorën opozitës së re që do të krijohet 

Shkruan : Burim Etemaj 

Prishtinë, 16 shkurt - Nën tingujt e muzikës së lehtë, i veshur në mënyrë elegante, Fatmir Limaj, ua ka shtrënguar dorën të gjitha personaliteteve të politikës, diplomacisë, kulturës e sportit, artit e gazetarisë, analistëve dhe të gjithë të ardhurve të enjten në mbrëmje në Hotel Victory, për përurimin e vazhdimit të marrjes me politikë të triumfuesit të pastër. 
Përpos përfaqësuesve nga i gjithë spektri politik, ra në sy numër shumë i madh i përfaqësuesve të të gjitha zyrave të huaja në Kosovë. 
Urime dhe mirë se erdhe Fatmir !..., e ka uruar Thaçi, Limajn. Lideri i PDK-së, Hashim Thaçi, në fjalimin e tij ka thënë se vazhdimi i angazhimeve të Fatmirit në jetën politike dhe institucionale të Kosovës, po bëhet me objektiven dhe qëllimin e qartë për ndërtimin e Kosovës së pavarur demokratike e të integruar në strukturat e Bashkimit Evropian dhe në NATO. 
Mbrëmja e së enjtes, sipas liderit demokrat, është një mbrëmje e shënuar jo vetëm për PDK-në, por edhe për të gjithë qytetarët e vendit dhe spektrin politik të Kosovës. 
Jetës politike të vendit po u mirësevjen Limaj, pas një mungese të padrejtë trevjeçare. Fatmiri dhe e drejta e qytetarëve të Kosovës triumfoi ndaj botës së ultë të akuzave dhe shpifjeve, dhe u dëshmua edhe njëherë para drejtësisë dhe opinionit ndërkombëtar lufta e drejtë dhe pastërtia e UÇK-së. Kjo na bën të ndihemi krenarë dhe më të fortë të gjithëve në rrugën e drejtë dhe të pandalshme drejt realizimit të vullnetit politik të qytetarëve të Kosovës, për shtet të pavarur e sovran, ka potencuar i pari i PDK-së. Jeta politike në Kosovë, ka vazhduar Thaçi, nga sonte (e enjte), do të fitojë shtytje të re, sepse Fatmiri është një personalitet i dëshmuar i energjive pozitive dhe i energjive politike. Kthimi i Limajt në jetën politike dhe institucionale, sipas tij, ndodh në momentet kur janë duke u zhvilluar dy procese paralelisht shumë të rëndësishme për Kosovën, e para procesi historik i zgjidhjes së statusit politik të Kosovës që do të jetë shtet i pavarur e sovran, dhe e dyta procesi i zhvillimit, i rritjes, i zgjerimit dhe fuqizimit të PDK-së. 

Limaj: Kësaj radhe opozitë jemi ne, por në zgjedhjet e ardhshme do tia shtrijmë dorën opozitës së re që do të krijohet 


Ngjitja e Limajt në binë është pritur me duartrokitje frenetike. Thaçi e Limaj kanë përshëndetur të pranishmit duke ngritur gishtat triumfues, ndërkohë që veprimi i tyre është pritur me duartrokitje. Limaj fillimisht ka thënë se e ka problem që të lexojë fjalimin në letrën të cilën e mbante, pasi që, siç tha ai, fjalimet i mban pa lexuar. Ai në këtë rast e ka ndier veten paksa të emocionuar pasi që pas tri vitesh po i takon bashkëveprimtarët dhe po i kthehet aktivitetit politik në PDK. 
Të nderuar miq, nga sot po e vazhdoj punën aty ku e kam lënë. Në kuadër të bashkëveprimtarëve të mi, bashkëdrejtuesve të PDK-së, po e vazhdoj punën në partinë bazat e së cilës i kemi ndërtuar të gjithë së bashku dhe edhe tani do të vazhdoj së bashku me gjithë anëtarët e PDK-së, për të krijuar dhe për të vazhduar ndërtimin e vizionit të ri dhe të qartë për partinë, për të ardhmen e Kosovës, ka thënë Limaj, për të shtuar se PDK-ja duhet të jetë parti e së tashmes, por edhe e së ardhmes, pa harruar asnjëherë historinë e saj të lavdishme që është e ngritur mbi bazat e një lufte të drejtë për liri të UÇK-së. PDK-ja, sipas tij, është dhe vazhdon të jetë parti e vizionit për të ardhmen, parti e progresit dhe forcë që do të mbajë mbi supet e saj së bashku me forcat tjera politike gjithë proceset politike në vend. Limaj ka thënë se kësaj radhe PDK-ja është opozitë, duke u shprehur i sigurt se në zgjedhjet e ardhshme do tia shtrijnë dorën opozitës së re që do të krijohet. Këtu ai prapë është ndërprerë nga duartrokitjet e të pranishëmve, për të vazhduar duke u bërë thirrje bashkëveprimtarëve që para se të mbahen zgjedhjet e ardhshme, të punojnë për të ndërtuar atë që është nisur me vite të tëra, krijimin e shtetit të Kosovës, një shtet i ri modern e i pavarur në këtë pjesë të Evropës, i aftë për tu integruar në strukturat Veriatlantike dhe për të respektuar dallimet etnike. Limaj ka shfrytëzuar rastin që tiu drejtohet të gjithë qytetarëve të Kosovës, duke thënë se lufta çlirimtare nuk është bërë për ti robëruar të tjerët, e as për tua ngushtuar hapësirën të tjerëve, por për të krijuar një tjetër mjedis për të gjithë. Luftën nuk e bëmë për të krijuar armiq nga vetja e jonë, por për të mbledhur miq rreth vetes, për ti ndihmuar ata që na kanë parë si armiq që të ndërrojnë mendjen e tyre. Ne kemi edhe pak kohë për të ndërtuar shtetin e Kosovës, prandaj do tia shtrijmë dorën të gjithë atyre që së bashku me ne duan të jenë pjesë e këtij shteti të ri, demokratik e sovran dhe të pavarur, pjesë e pandashme, e barabartë dhe e lirë, ka thënë Limaj, për të shtuar se demokracia e Kosovës do të jetë demokraci perëndimore, duke bërë thirrje që populli shqiptar si shumicë nuk ka arsye të frikësohet nga e ardhmja. Populli shqiptar, ka thënë Limaj, duhet që ta shtrijë dorën, jo për ti harruar, por për ti ndihmuar të gjithë të tjerët që jetojnë ende me idetë politike të shekullit të kaluar, të cilat kanë sjellë gjak, dhimbje trauma në rajon. 
Ashtu siç ishte UÇK-ja promotor i ndryshimeve demokratike në gjithë rajonin e Ballkanit, nëpërmjet të cilës u hapen të gjitha dyert e perspektivës për të gjitha shtet e rajonit, Limaj është shprehur i sigurt se PDK-ja do të jetë një nga promotorët për të krijuar hapësira demokratike, duke filluar nga integrimet kombëtare, rajonale drejt atyre Veriatlantike. Jam thellë i bindur që PDK-ja ka potenciale të mjaftueshme demokratike dhe resurse njerëzore për ti realizuar këto objektiva humane, njerëzore e patriotike në shërbim të vendit tonë, të rajonit dhe vetë Evropës, ka theksuar ai. 
Limaj pasi i ka falënderuar mediat e shkruara dhe elektronike, me të cilat tha se edhe përpara ka pasur një bashkëpunim të mirë, ka premtuar se do të jetë i hapur e transparent, duke iu mundësuar që informacionet e vlefshme tia paraqesin opinionit. Ky është obligimi i politikanit të Kosovës. Politikani ka për obligim që mediave tua ofrojë informacionet për të parë qytetari se çka dhe si po ndërtohet vendi i tyre, sepse është fjala për fatin e tyre, është shprehur Fatmir Limaj, për tia lënë vendin prapë tingujve të muzikës.

----------


## ARIANI_TB

Edhe v&#235;llai im q&#235; kan&#235; r&#235;n&#235; d&#235;shmor sikur t&#235; ngjallet nuk do t&#235; isha g&#235;zuar m&#235; shum&#235; sesa p&#235;r lirimin e Fatmir Limajt”, ka th&#235;n&#235; Fikret Shatri, trajner i Sigal Prishtin&#235;s

Prishtin&#235;, 11 dhjetor- Superderbi nd&#235;rmjet Mabetexit dhe Sigal Prishtin&#235;s, k&#235;t&#235; radh&#235; nisi m&#235; ndryshe. 
Pik&#235;risht n&#235; or&#235;n 20:15, n&#235; koh&#235;n kur duhej t&#235; fillonte takimi, “Plisat” t&#235; mb&#235;shtetur edhe nga “Princat”, krijuan nj&#235; atmosfer&#235; v&#235;rtet madh&#235;shtore, sepse idoli i “Plisave”, Fatmir Limaj-&#199;eliku, liruar dit&#235; m&#235; par&#235; nga Tribunali i Hag&#235;s, po kthehej n&#235; Palestr&#235;n e Sporteve pas tre vjet&#235;sh, fitimtar plot&#235;sisht.
Ai u prit n&#235;n brohoritjet e fuqishme,“Fatmir Limaj”, “Fatmir Limaj”, “U&#199;K”, U&#199;K”. Nuk mbahet n&#235; mend kjo palest&#235;r me m&#235; shum&#235; fest&#235;.
Limaj hyri n&#235; sall&#235; i prir&#235; nga deputeti Demir Limaj e botuesi i “Epok&#235;s s&#235; re” Muhamet Mavraj, i rrethuar nga ish i burgosuri i Grupit t&#235; Llapit, Gjeneralbrigade Latif Gashi-Lata, boksieri i famsh&#235;m Xhavit Visoka, drejtues t&#235; tjer&#235; t&#235; “Plisave”, bashk&#235;luft&#235;tar&#235; t&#235; njohur etj.
Brohoritjet dhe fishekzjarr&#235;t e p&#235;rcoll&#235;n Limajn gjat&#235; t&#235;r&#235; koh&#235;s sa ai p&#235;rsh&#235;ndetej me tifoz&#235;t q&#235; ishin n&#235; sall&#235;, nd&#235;rkoh&#235; Limaj &#235;sht&#235; p&#235;rsh&#235;ndetur nj&#235; nga nj&#235; me t&#235; gjith&#235; basketbollist&#235;t dhe zyrtar&#235;t e t&#235; dy klubeve. 
T&#235; kujtojm&#235; se p&#235;r tri vite rresht sa ishte n&#235; paraburgim Limaj, t&#235; gjitha ndeshjet basketbollistike q&#235; jan&#235; zhvilluar n&#235; Kosov&#235;, e sidomos n&#235; Pallatin e Rinis&#235; dhe Sporteve n&#235; Prishtin&#235;, jan&#235; nisur me brohoritjet “Fatmir Limaj”, “Fatmir Limaj”, “U&#199;K”, “U&#199;K”. Nd&#235;r tifoz&#235;t q&#235; e mb&#235;shtet&#235;n vazhdimisht Limajn, ishin “Plisat”. “Ju fal&#235;nderoj p&#235;r mb&#235;shtetjen dhe p&#235;rkrahjen morale q&#235; m&#235; keni dh&#235;n&#235;”, ishte shprehur Fatmir Limaj gjat&#235; vizit&#235;s q&#235; i b&#235;n&#235; “Plisat” n&#235; Banj&#235;s t&#235; Malishev&#235;s dit&#235; m&#235; par&#235;. Sa p&#235;r pritjern ai ka deklaruar shkurt: Atmosfera po flet vet&#235;, Ju faleminderit nga zemra! 
Nd&#235;rkoh&#235; sportist&#235;t jan&#235; shprehur shum&#235; t&#235; lumtur q&#235; Limaj &#235;sht&#235; shpallur i pafajsh&#235;m. “Edhe v&#235;llai im q&#235; kan&#235; r&#235;n&#235; d&#235;shmor sikur t&#235; ngjallet nuk do t&#235; isha g&#235;zuar m&#235; shum&#235; sesa p&#235;r lirimin e Fatmir Limajt”, ka th&#235;n&#235; Fikret Shatri, trajner i Sigal Prishtin&#235;s. “Jam shum&#235; i emocionuar q&#235; sonte ishte n&#235; Palest&#235;r edhe Fatmir Limaj. Kam deklaruar edhe m&#235; par&#235; se ai &#235;sht&#235; pafajsh&#235;m, kjo edhe u v&#235;rtetua. Fatmir Limaj i ka munguar Kosov&#235;s, na ka munguar edhe neve. Ai &#235;sht&#235; vizionar. Besoj se Limaj do t&#235; jap&#235; kontributin e vet edhe n&#235; avancimin e sportit”, ka th&#235;n&#235; Florian Miftari.
Limaj, me shok&#235;t dhe bashk&#235;pun&#235;tor&#235;t ka ndjekur pjes&#235;n m&#235; t&#235; madhe t&#235; loj&#235;s dhe m&#235; pas &#235;sht&#235; kthyer n&#235; familje p&#235;r t&#235; nisur dit&#235;n e fundit t&#235; pritjeve pas kthimit fitimtar. Nd&#235;r qindramij&#235;ra qytetar&#235;, mij&#235;ra sportist&#235; kan&#235; m&#235;syer maj&#235;n e Baj&#235;s s&#235; Malishev&#235;s p&#235;r t’i dh&#235;n&#235; dor&#235;n Limajt.
Vet&#235; Limaj nderoi me k&#235;t&#235; ardhje n&#235; Palest&#235;r sportist&#235;t, e sidomos kreu nj&#235; pjes&#235; t&#235; borxhit moral ndaj “Plisave”. Dhe, plisat pat&#235;n pse t&#235; festojn&#235;, sepse edhe p&#235;rkrahja e tyre p&#235;r Limajn nuk shkoi kot: Pafaj&#235;si e past&#235;r si loti!
Fatmir Byty&#231;i(Epoka e re)

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## ARIANI_TB

LET&#203;R P&#203;RSH&#203;NDET&#203;SE V&#203;LLEZ&#203;RVE T&#203; IDEALEVE &#199;LIRIMTARE KOMANDANTIT T&#203; U&#199;K-s&#235;, FATMIR LIMAJ DHE USHTAR&#203;VE T&#203; DEVOTSH&#203;M HARADIN BALAJ DHE ISAK MUSLIUT.
P&#235;rqafime v&#235;llaz&#235;rore nga Skandinavia! 

I nderuar komandant dhe ju t&#235; nderuar ushtar&#235; t&#235; liris&#235; Fatmir Limaj, Haradin Balaj dhe Isak Musliu! 

N&#235; pa mund&#235;si p&#235;r t&#235; ardhur n&#235; katundet tuaja dhe atje n&#235; burgun e Shevengenit, prej s&#235; largu duam t&#180;jua sht&#235;rngojm&#235; duart fort dhe t&#180;i p&#235;rshendesim dhe familjet tuaja fisnike, familjet q&#235; ju rrit&#235;n, ju edukuan dhe ju shkolluan si bij&#180;t&#235; v&#235;rtet&#235; t&#235; kombit p&#235;r t&#180; i dal&#235; zot vetes, familjes dhe kombit, si&#231; u d&#235;shmuat fuqish&#235;m duke u inkuadruar n&#235; fam&#235;madhen Ushtri &#199;lirimtare e Kosov&#235;s. 
Ty, Fatmir v&#235;llai, u b&#235;re nj&#235; nd&#235;r udh&#235;heqesit e k&#235;saj ushtrie, prandaj aspak nuk gabuan shok&#235;t dhe shoqet kur t&#235; quajt&#235;n gjat&#235; luft&#235;s &#231;lirimtare, komandant "&#199;eliku". 

Ne, q&#235; ishim larg m&#235;mdheut ton&#235; t&#235; dashur n&#235; ato vite t&#235; r&#235;nda u solidarizuam me luft&#235;n e drejt&#235; t&#235; popullit ton&#235;, sepse ju njihnim ju q&#235; ishit vu n&#235; ball&#235; t&#235; k&#235;saj lufte se ishit t&#235; vendosur t&#235; luftonit p&#235;r lirin&#235; Kosov&#235;s dhe t&#235; viseve tjera shqiptare q&#235; mbet&#235;n padrejt&#235;sisht n&#235;n qizmet e huaja pushtuese sllave. 

Ty o v&#235;lla i dashur, me zgjuarsi dhe largpam&#235;si me aksione konkrete n&#235; fush&#235;beteja i ke dh&#235;n&#235; grushte t&#235; fuqishme armikut duke e ngritur lart e m&#235; lart n&#235; piedestalet e historis&#235; son&#235; t&#235; re emrin e madh t&#235; U&#199;K-s&#235; s&#235; lavdishme q&#235; i tmerroi armiqt&#235; dhe tradhtar&#235;t e vendit t&#235; shqiponjave krenare. 

Gjat&#235; asaj resistence t&#235; madhe, para dhe gjat&#235; bombardimeve, Ty dhe shok&#235;t tuaj kacafyteshit me bishat sllave n&#235; tok&#235; nd&#235;rsa nga ajri mbi qindra km lart&#235;si bombardonin aleat&#235;t tan&#235; t&#235; NATOS t&#235; cil&#235;t nuk futeshin dot n&#235; luft&#235;n tok&#235;sore. 
Pra, ju or trima me fuqin&#235; e hovit luftarak shqiptar dhe me ndihm&#235;n e v&#235;llez&#235;rve shqiptar&#235; t&#235; Shqip&#235;ris&#235; s&#235; andej Drinit e thyet kufirin tek Kosharja legjendare, at&#235; kufi-zi, q&#235; na e kishin vendosur (imponuar me dhun&#235; ), miqt&#235; e armiq&#235;ve tan&#235; shekullor&#235; n&#235; Londr&#235;n e mallkuar t&#235; vitit t&#235; mbrapsht&#235;, 1913 dhe ky mallkim i historis&#235; europiane u rifirmos s&#235;rish m&#235; 1992, me tendenc&#235;n reaksionare se: kufiri n&#235; mes shqiptar&#235;vet nuk do lejohet t&#235; l&#235;viz&#235; dot! 

Por, ju shok&#235;t e legjendarit Adem Jashari e quat amanetin e tij deri n&#235; fund; duke i b&#235;r&#235; gur&#235;t e kufirit copa copa!... 

V&#235;lla i dashur, ne m&#235;rgimtar&#235;t pandalsh&#235;m jemi munduar kush m&#235; shum&#235; e kush m&#235; pak, kemi b&#235;r&#235; p&#235;rpjek&#235;je q&#235; ta ndihmojm&#235; popullin nga aspekti politik, ekonomik dhe besa edhe me arm&#235; n&#235; dor&#235; t&#180;i &#231;asemi atdheut kur qe n&#235; rrezik! 

P&#235;r ato ndihma t&#235; sinqerta p&#235;r t&#235; cilat konsiderojm&#235; se ia kemi borxh popullit ton&#235; t&#235; shum&#235;vuajtur as jemi penduar as s &#180;do t&#235; pendohemi kurr&#235;! 
Ne, vet&#235;m nj&#235; breng&#235; e kemi, sepse mendojm&#235; q&#235; kemi dh&#235;n&#235; pak kontribut p&#235;r aq sa d&#235;shironim t&#235; japim!... 

N&#235; koh&#235;n e luf&#235;s &#231;lirimtare dhe m&#235; pastaj kishte dhe ka shqipfol&#235;s plan(g)prish&#235;s, mjeran&#235;, truthar&#235; dhe tradhtar&#235; q&#235; dilnin me z&#235; e vepra kund&#235;r &#231;lirimtar&#235;ve dhe &#231;lirimtareve, kund&#235;r atyre q&#235; u betuan n&#235; flamurin e Gjergj Kastriotit dhe Ismail Qemailit, kur dihet se bota na njohu bot&#235;risht vet&#235;m me at&#235; flamur!... 

Pastaj, tani po shihet mir&#235;filli q&#235; pas p&#235;rfundimit t&#235; luft&#235;s, q&#235; kur forcat nd&#235;rkomb&#235;tare u fut&#235;n n&#235; Kosov&#235; dhe filluan padrejt&#235;sit&#235; ndaj popullit ton&#235; i dalur nga lufta i lodhur dhe i traumatizuar, ne vazhduam aktivitetin politk dhe informativ nga Kopenhaga dhe Malmoja Ne, q&#235; nga fillimi i kemi v&#235;rejtur dhe p&#235;r k&#235;t&#235; e kemi ngritur z&#235;rin me goj&#235; dhe me shkrime se: UNMIK-u, do t&#235; b&#235;j&#235; provokime t&#235; r&#235;nda si&#231; qe fillimisht lejimi i fomimimit t&#235; enklavave serbe n&#235; veri dhe n&#235; zem&#235;r t&#235; Kosov&#235;s, &#231;armatosja e ushtar&#235;ve tan&#235;, ndarja dhe cop&#235;timi i ri i trojeve tona shqiptare, si&#231; &#235;sht&#235; rasti i Mitrovic&#235;s dhe ato 2500 ha (hektar&#235; katror&#235 :shkelje syri:  tok&#235; q&#235; Serbia ia dha si peshqesh IRJM-s&#235;. 

Partit&#235; "demokratike", q&#235; Serbia i lejoi t&#235; formoheshin, de fakto e kishin sabotuar luft&#235;n dhe do b&#235;heshin sh&#235;rb&#235;tore t&#235; kolonizator&#235;ve (pushtuesve) t&#235; rinj. 
Pastaj, u pa qart&#235; se flamurin e liris&#235;, pra udh&#235;heq&#235;jen e fitores p&#235;r fillimin e nd&#235;rtimit t&#235; shtetit t&#235; Kosov&#235;s, nuk mund&#235;n ta marrin dot &#231;lirimtar&#235;t por sh&#235;rb&#235;tor&#235;t e huaj... 
Kjo, erdhi dhe si pasoj&#235; e votimit antidemokratik me lista t&#235; mbyllura nga k&#235;to parti, q&#235; e kurdis&#235;n k&#235;t&#235; komplot me nd&#235;rkomb&#235;tar&#235;t, shkel&#235;sit m&#235; cinik&#235; t&#235; demokracis&#235; n&#235; Kosov&#235;. 

Nga t&#235; gjitha k&#235;to padrejt&#235;si natyrisht si &#231;do atdhetar&#235; as ne nuk mund t&#235; ishim t&#235; qet&#235;!... 
Pastaj, veprimi tep&#235;r antinjer&#235;zor&#235; dhe m&#235; antidemokratik i burgosjeve t&#235; komandant&#235;ve dhe ushtar&#235;ve t&#235; U&#199;K-s&#235;, t&#235; p&#235;rplasur nga gjykatat e huaja e t&#235; akuzuar me ligjet e ish-Jugosllavis&#235; si n&#235; Kosov&#235; ashtu edhe n&#235; Hag&#235;, na ka shqet&#235;suar s&#235; tep&#235;rmi; prandaj, ne kemi b&#235;r&#235; disa protesta n&#235;p&#235;r institucionet daneze, europiane dhe deri n&#235; OKB; p&#235;r lirimin nga burgjet t&#235; bij&#235;ve m&#235; t&#235; mir&#235; t&#235; Kosov&#235;s, q&#235; u izoluan n&#235; Hag&#235; dhe n&#235; Dubrav&#235;n fam&#235;keqe, ku u derdh&#235; aq shum&#235; gjak shqiptari!... 

Ne, me koh&#235; kemi konstatuar se k&#235;to ishin komplote t&#235; kurdisura politike dhe me koh&#235; kemi deklaruar: n&#235; Prishtin&#235;, Dubrav&#235; dhe n&#235; Hag&#235;, nuk po d&#235;nohen krimet, por e drejta e popullit shqiptar t&#235; Kosov&#235;s! 
Atje, po tentohet t&#235; barazohen krimet e kriminel&#235;ve okupator&#235; sllav&#235;, me &#231;lirimimin e &#231;lirimtar&#235;ve shqiptar&#235;! 
Natyrisht, duke e argumentauar me fakte t&#235; pamohueshme. 

V&#235;llez&#235;r t&#235; dashur &#231;lirimtar&#235;! 

N&#235; koh&#235;n kur ju ishit atje t&#235; mbyllur si luan&#235;t n&#235; hekura; n&#235; Kosov&#235; zhvillimet politike mor&#235;n kahje tjera, pra, aspakt pozitive: padrejt&#235;sisht, popullit ton&#235; iu ka imponuar poltika e S. Millosheviqit por, pa pranin&#235; e tij fizike. 

N&#235; Kosov&#235; u b&#235;n&#235; zgjedhje me listat t&#235; mbyllura si para luft&#235;s. 
N&#235; koh&#235;n e viteve 92-97, kur S. Millosheviqi u jepte t&#235; drejt&#235; partive pacifiste t&#235; b&#235;jn&#235; zgjedhje ”t&#235; lira” por asesi t&#235; k&#235;rkojn&#235; dhe t&#235; punojn&#235; p&#235;r zgjidhjen e problemit t&#235; Kosov&#235;s. 
E nj&#235;jta gj&#235; po b&#235;het tani n&#235;p&#235;rmjet k&#235;tyre institucioneve nd&#235;rkombtare t&#235; instaluara n&#235; Kosov&#235;. 
Partit&#235; pacifiste e n&#235; ve&#231;anti LDK-ja, po ia imponon popullit shqiptar edhe simbolet private si&#231; jan&#235; ;hymni,flamuri dhe gjuha e re "kosovarqe" si&#231; po tentojn&#235; ta quajn&#235; disa "gjuh&#235;tar&#235;" lokalist&#235;. 

N&#235;se ne veprimtar&#235;t e viteve 70-80 ta, e kemi ngritur k&#235;rkes&#235;n p&#235;r Kosov&#235;n Repuplik&#235;, ajo ka qen&#235; strategji e p&#235;rkoh&#235;shme, sepse at&#235;bot&#235; ashtu do t&#235; arrihej m&#235; leht&#235; tek ideja jon&#235; madhore e ribashkimit t&#235; Shqip&#235;ris&#235; Etnike. 
Nd&#235;rsa, tani pas shkat&#235;rrimit t&#235; ish-Jugosllavis&#235;, ne shqiptar&#235;t &#235;sht&#235; krejt e natyrshme t&#235; dalim hapur p&#235;r ribashkimin me N&#235;n&#235;n Shqip&#235;ri. 

Tani, fatkeq&#235;sisht rrjedhat politke kan&#235; filluar t&#235; marrin rrug&#235; t&#235; kund&#235;rta, t&#235; pad&#235;shiruara p&#235;r &#231;do atdhetar, kan&#235; marr&#235; rrug&#235;n e p&#235;r&#231;arjes komb&#235;tare! 

V&#235;llez&#235;r t&#235; dashur idealesh &#231;lirimtare, 

Un&#235;, jam nga Tetova dhe ua them sinqerisht se &#235;nd&#235;rra jon&#235; ishte t&#235; bashkohemi me Kosov&#235;n si&#231; ka qen&#235; dikur, para se t&#180;i ndanin me dhun&#235; trojet tona. 
Ne sot, kurrsesi nuk duhet t&#235; pranojm&#235; t&#235; mbesim n&#235;n veladonin e zi t&#235; vet&#235;mashtrimit q&#235; n&#235; em&#235;r t&#235; &#231;fardo demokracie s&#235;rish t&#235; na sakatosin fuqit&#235; imperialiste antishqiptare por duhet t&#235; kamb&#235;gulim fort q&#235; kjo padrejt&#235;si t&#235; p&#235;rmir&#235;sohet. 

P&#235;r ta b&#235;r&#235; k&#235;t&#235; me sukses, le t&#235; shpresojm&#235; pa dhembje sakrificash t&#235; m&#235;dha, ne duhet t&#235; p&#235;rcaktohemi fort q&#235; ta k&#235;rkojm&#235; t&#235; drejt&#235;n e kombeve p&#235;r vet&#235;vendosje, kjo e drejt&#235; ne shqiptar&#235;ve na u mohua deri tani nga shtetet ballkanike dhe europiane edhe pse dihet bot&#235;risht se kjo e drejt&#235; &#235;sht&#235; e sanksionuar me ligjet nd&#235;rkomb&#235;tare e cila e lejon t&#235; drejt&#235;n e shk&#235;putjes nga shtetet e huaja dhe bashkimin me shtetin am&#235;, n&#235; rastin konkret pra t&#235; drejt&#235;n e kombit ton&#235; q&#235; ta realizoj parimin madhor: NJ&#203; KOMB, NJ&#203; SHTET! 

Tani, po debatohet shum&#235; p&#235;r zgjidhjen e statusit p&#235;rfundimtar t&#235; Kosov&#235;s, pra me bisedime; por, &#231;ka e b&#235;n&#235; t&#235; rrezikshme &#231;&#235;shtjen &#235;sht&#235; fakti se p&#235;r grupin negociator d&#235;gjohet z&#235;sh&#235;m k&#235;rkesa absurde e shum&#235; diplomat&#235;ve euro-atlantik&#235;, q&#235; gjat&#235; k&#235;tyre bisedimeve duhet q&#235; pal&#235;t (k&#235;tu barazohen) xhelat&#235;t me viktimat; duhet t&#235; b&#235;jn&#235; kompromise!!! 
Po e p&#235;rfundojm&#235; k&#235;t&#235; let&#235;r me mendimin e nj&#235; filozofi t&#235; madh i cili shkruante: 
a do t&#235; b&#235;jm&#235; kompromise me kusar&#235;t? 
Dhe, p&#235;rgjigjej po vet! 
Patjet&#235;r q&#235; do t&#235; b&#235;jm&#235;, por kurr q&#235;, me pretekstin e k&#235;tij kompromisi, t&#235; marrim pjes&#235; n&#235; krim! 

V&#235;llez&#235;r t&#235; dashur idealesh &#231;lirimtare, 

Urojm&#235; t&#235; jeni mir&#235; me sh&#235;ndet, t&#235; jeni t&#235; pathyesh&#235;m si kurdoher&#235; p&#235;rball&#235; rreziqeve dhe komploteve q&#235; po i p&#235;rgaditen Kosov&#235;s dhe viseve tjera shqiptare! 

G&#235;zuar p&#235;r lirimin tuaj nga burgu fam&#235;keq i Hag&#235;s! 

Ushtarit t&#235; devotsh&#235;m, Haradin Balaj i urojm&#235; Q&#203;NDRES&#203; dhe dalje t&#235; shpejt&#235; nga burgu, konsiderojm&#235; se atje mbahet padrejt&#235;sisht! 

V&#235;lla i dashur Fatmir, 
Gjat&#235; gjykimit dhe lirimit tuaj nga burgu i Hag&#235;s; n&#235; personalitetin tuaj e shihinim personalitetin e t&#235; madhit atdhetar, Avni Rustemi kur gjykohej n&#235; Paris, p&#235;r vrasjen e tradhtarit me damk&#235; Esat Toptanit, pastaj lirimi i tij, kur u v&#235;rtetua pafaj&#235;sia. 

Nd&#235;rsa, n&#235; personalitetin e Haradin Balajt e shihnim titanikun, &#231;lirimtarin shqiptar i cili p&#235;r m&#235; tep&#235;r se nj&#235; shekull po d&#235;nohet padrejt&#235;sisht nga shtetet sllave t&#235; Ballkanit t&#235; eg&#235;r dhe nga Europa cinike dhe aleate besnike e tyre... 

Nd&#235;rsa, n&#235; personalitetin e pathyesh&#235;m t&#235; ushtarit Isak Musliu e shihnim intelektualin luft&#235;tar shqiptar i cili q&#235;ndron i patundur p&#235;rball&#235; rreziqeve q&#235; ia solli koha-luft&#235;!... 

K&#235;saj letre t&#235; sinqert&#235; si nj&#235; ves&#235; shk&#235;lqyese q&#235; buron nga zemrat tona, m&#235; s&#235; miri i shkon urimi: 
G&#235;zuar p&#235;r lirimin tuaj! 
Q&#235;ndres&#235; p&#235;r v&#235;llaun ton&#235; t&#235; idealeve!... 

Xhemil ZEQIRI dhe Fadil SHYTI 
Kopenhag&#235;-Malm&#235;, 6-7 dhjetor 2005

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## Llapi

PERSHENDESIM RIKTHIMIN ZYRTAR TË FATMIR LIMAJT NË RADHET E PDK-SË
PDK-së ,dega në Gjermani pershendet rikthimin e z.Fatmir Limajt ne radhët e  PDK-së,ku dje vet zoti LIMAJ e konfirmoi para shumë pjesmarrësve,dhe udheheqësisë së lart te PDK-së,vazhdimin e aktivitetit politik,aty ku e kishte  len me herët. PDK-JA,dega në Gjermani eshtë e bindur se z. LIMAJ eshte rikthyer ne momentin e duhur në radhët e PDK-së,dhe beson se rikthimi i  tij do ti ndihmon proçeset politike në Kosovë.Kyesia e PDK-së, në Gjermani në  një deklaratë per mediat vlersoi lart kontributin e zotit,LIMAJ si luftetar i cili nen amblemen e UÇK-së,mbrojti KOSOVëN NE MENYREN ME TE DENJET;SI  NJERI I CILI PAS LUFTES DITI TA MBROJ kosoven  EDHE NE kSHILLIN E PERBASHKET ADMINISTARTIV si politikan dhe njeri  me vyrtyte të larta  mbrojti luften e lavdishme   te UÇK-së,ne Gjygjin nderkombtar të Hages,dhe sot si njeri me nje perspektivë te nje politikani  të rryer do ta vazhdoi ta mbroj partinë dhe Kosoven ,me ter   kapacitetin e vet ,si intelektual,politikan dhe njeri shumë i respektuar per te  gjithë në në Kosovë. NJOFTON ZYRA PËR INFORMIM E PDK-SË DEGA NË GJERMANI ZËDHËNËSI:KADRI GËRVALLA


marr nga:http://www.pdkgjermani.de/page1.html

----------


## ARIANI_TB

N&#203; PDK , NATYRISHT - Fatmir Limaj flet p&#235;r gazet&#235;n Express 

Kam menduar se kthimi im n&#235; PDK &#235;sht&#235; i vet&#235;kuptuesh&#235;m. PDK ka nevoj&#235; p&#235;r reforma. An&#235;tar&#235;t e Grupit Negociator nuk jan&#235; misionar&#235; t&#235; pavar&#235;sis&#235;. Jan&#235; udh&#235;tar&#235; p&#235;r n&#235; Vjen&#235; - p&#235;r t&#235; formalizuar at&#235; q&#235; p&#235;rfundoi m&#235; 12 qershor 1999. Fatmir Limaj flet p&#235;r Express. 

Arlinda Desku Berat Buzhala 

Prishtin&#235;, 19 shkurt — 2006 

N&#235; nj&#235; moment, Fatmir Limaj, gjat&#235; ballafaqimit n&#235; Hag&#235;, ka hequr dor&#235; t&#235; deklarohet i pafajsh&#235;m. Kjo i &#235;sht&#235; i dukur fjal&#235; e pakuptimt&#235;, p&#235;r faktin se t&#235; gjith&#235; t&#235; tjer&#235;t ishin t&#235; "pafajsh&#235;m". Edhe ata q&#235; kishin b&#235;r&#235; krime n&#235; Srebrenic&#235;. Edhe ata q&#235; kishin vrar&#235; n&#235; Vukovar. "M&#235; dukej e konsumuar kjo fjal&#235; e p&#235;rdorur nga t&#235; dyshuarit p&#235;r krime lufte q&#235; prej koh&#235;sh gjendeshin n&#235; paraburgim. T&#235; gjith&#235; aty thoshin se jan&#235; t&#235; pafajsh&#235;m. Fjala ‘pafaj&#235;si‘ kishte humbur &#231;do kuptim", rr&#235;fen Limaj n&#235; nj&#235; intervist&#235; ekskluzive p&#235;r Express. Ai p&#235;rshkruan momentin e pafaj&#235;sis&#235;, duke theksuar se ishte i bindur q&#235; do t&#235; ishte i liruar. "Kam d&#235;gjuar fillimin dhe fundin e fjalimit t&#235; gjykat&#235;sit, q&#235; p&#235;rcaktonte fatin tim dhe t&#235; ardhmen politike". Limaj edhe p&#235;r nj&#235; koh&#235; d&#235;shiron t&#235; hesht&#235; p&#235;r Hag&#235;n, duke e l&#235;n&#235; n&#235; harres&#235; deri n&#235; nj&#235; moment t&#235; qet&#235;sis&#235; s&#235; tij. Pas lirimit, p&#235;r tre muaj rresht vizitoi gjith&#235; Kosov&#235;n, por jo edhe Partin&#235; Demokratike t&#235; Kosov&#235;s. Ishte p&#235;rqendruar n&#235; pika q&#235; ishin jasht&#235; vendosjes dhe thashethemeve, duke prekur &#231;do gjykim n&#235; ballafaqim m&#235; qytetar&#235; t&#235; Kosov&#235;s. Kjo dhe disa veprime t&#235; tjera, kan&#235; r&#235;n&#235; n&#235; sy t&#235; opinionit public n&#235; Kosov&#235;. Jan&#235; ngritur spekulime se raportet Limaj – PDK jan&#235; ftohur dhe jan&#235; tensionuar, deri n&#235; at&#235; mas&#235; sa ai do t&#235; largohej fare. N&#235; nj&#235; intervist&#235; ekskluzive p&#235;r Express, Fatmir Limaj tregon p&#235;r t&#235; gjitha veprimet dhe pranon se n&#235; kok&#235;n e tij nuk ka pasur asnj&#235; alternativ&#235; tjet&#235;r politike p&#235;rve&#231; PDK‘s&#235;. Pauz&#235;n prej tre muajsh - e quan pushim dhe nevoj&#235; p&#235;r t‘I vizituar shum&#235; vende dhe shum&#235; familje. Si indikacion t&#235; mjaftuesh&#235;m se do t‘i kthehet parties s&#235; tij, Limaj p&#235;rmend pritjen q&#235; PDK i ka b&#235;r&#235; n&#235; Aeroportin e Prishtin&#235;s. Mir&#235;po, nuk ka ndonj&#235; shpjegim p&#235;rse gjat&#235; gjith&#235; k&#235;saj kohe kurr&#235; nuk ka p&#235;rmendur me asnj&#235; rast kthimin n&#235; PDK. Mendon se kjo do t&#235; duhej t&#235; n&#235;nkuptohej vet&#235;. Gj&#235; q&#235; nuk ka ndodhur. Kjo &#235;sht&#235; intervista e par&#235; e Fatmir Limajt dh&#235;n&#235; nj&#235; media t&#235; shkruar pas kthimit n&#235; politik&#235;. 

Express: Pas tri vjet q&#235;ndrimi n&#235; Hag&#235; dhe tre muaj pushimi k&#235;tu, a e dini ku jeni kthyer, zoti Limaj? 


Fatmir Limaj: Jam kthyer n&#235; nj&#235; realitet n&#235; t&#235; cilin p&#235;rballet vendi dhe populli im. Nj&#235; realitet i v&#235;shtir&#235;, por jo i panjohur p&#235;r mua, asgj&#235; befasues. Nuk kam par&#235; ndryshime t&#235; m&#235;dha substanciale. Megjithat&#235;, ka ndryshime pozitive, sidomos n&#235; raport t&#235; faktorit nd&#235;rkomb&#235;tar me Kosov&#235;n. Gjeta Kosov&#235;n n&#235; hyrje t&#235; p&#235;rfundimit t&#235; procesit t&#235; statusit final. E gjeta n&#235; nj&#235; moment shum&#235; t&#235; r&#235;nd&#235;sish&#235;m, por edhe kritik, sepse do t&#235; p&#235;rcaktohet fati yn&#235;. 

Express: K&#235;tu ka filluar nj&#235; gar&#235; - se kush do t&#235; jet&#235; pjes&#235; e histories s&#235; re t&#235; Kosov&#235;s. A do t&#235; insistoni q&#235; edhe ju t&#235; jeni pjes&#235; e k&#235;saj gare e historie, n&#235; finalizimin e procesit t&#235; statusit? 

Fatmir Limaj: N&#235; Kosov&#235; pothuajse &#231;do dit&#235; &#235;sht&#235; b&#235;r&#235; historike, e ndoshta edhe &#231;do or&#235; do t&#235; b&#235;het historike, p&#235;r &#231;do gj&#235; q&#235; ndodh. Nuk &#235;sht&#235; &#231;do dit&#235; n&#235; Kosov&#235; historike p&#235;r Kosov&#235;n. P&#235;rpjekjet individuale p&#235;r t&#235; qen&#235; pjes&#235; e historis&#235; jan&#235; legjitime. Mendoj se t&#235; gjith&#235; jemi pjes&#235; e historis&#235; s&#235; Kosov&#235;s. Si gjenerat&#235;, kemi pasur fatin ballafaqohemi me situatat m&#235; t&#235; r&#235;nda t&#235; mundshme, n&#235; rrethana lufte. Pastaj, kemi pasur fatin t&#235; jemi pjes&#235; e liris&#235; s&#235; Kosov&#235;s, q&#235; na ka ardhur pas 12 qershorit t&#235; vitit 1999. Sot kemi fatin t&#235; jemi pjes&#235; e &#235;ndrr&#235;s p&#235;r nd&#235;rtimin e shtetit t&#235; Kosov&#235;s. Prandaj, kushdo q&#235; b&#235;n p&#235;rpjekje q&#235; individualisht t&#235; hyj&#235; n&#235; histori, ose t&#235; ket&#235; merita m&#235; shum&#235; se t&#235; tjer&#235;t n&#235; k&#235;t&#235; histori, mendoj se &#235;sht&#235; nj&#235; vrapim pa p&#235;rmbajtje, q&#235; nuk i b&#235;n nder askujt. Ata q&#235; vrapojn&#235; se duhet t‘i kryejn&#235; pun&#235;t - nuk kan&#235; asgj&#235; m&#235; tep&#235;r sesa q&#235; kan&#235; obligim dhe p&#235;rgjegj&#235;si p&#235;r ta formalizuar at&#235; q&#235; ka p&#235;rfunduar m&#235; 12 qershor t&#235; viti 1999. &#199;&#235;shtja e vullnetit t&#235; popullit ka p&#235;rfunduar n&#235; vitin 1999. Gjendja faktike e tashme - &#235;sht&#235; rezultat i atyre zhvillimeve. Sa i p&#235;rket asaj se standardet jan&#235; p&#235;rmbushur dhe tash po vjen pavar&#235;sia, kjo nuk q&#235;ndron. Standardet, fundja, nuk mund t&#235; p&#235;rmbushen as edh kur t&#235; b&#235;het Kosova shtet. Do t&#235; kaloj&#235; koh&#235; derisa ato t&#235; p&#235;rmbushen. 

Express: Pse u desh t&#235; kalojn&#235; tre muaj q&#235; t&#235; vendosni p&#235;r kthimin tuaj n&#235; Partin&#235; Demokratike t&#235; Kosov&#235;s? 

Fatmir Limaj :breshka: am pasur nevoj&#235; p&#235;r pushim dhe kam dashur t&#235; shoh zhvillimet, t&#235; marr informacione p&#235;r t&#235; gjitha ato q&#235; kan&#235; ndodhur nd&#235;rkoh&#235;. Mendoj se nuk &#235;sht&#235; vones&#235; e madhe tre muaj. 

Express: Ndoshta nuk ka qen&#235; krejt pun&#235; pushimi....Ju nd&#235;rkoh&#235; keni pasur disa kontakte me krer&#235;t e partis&#235;,keni biseduar p&#235;r mund&#235;sit&#235; e kthimit tuaj – me disa kushte... apo jo? 

Fatmir Limaj: Kemi biseduar rregullisht, por nuk mund t‘i quaj kushte. Kemi biseduar p&#235;r zhvillimet n&#235; parti n&#235; t&#235; kaluar&#235;n, gjendjen e tashme dhe objektivat p&#235;r t&#235; ardhmen. PDK, ashtu si&#231; e kam l&#235;n&#235;, e kam gjetur n&#235; nj&#235; pozicion tjet&#235;r. Sot &#235;sht&#235; opozit&#235;. Un&#235; kam paraqitur idet&#235; dhe sugjerimet e mia se n&#235; &#231;far&#235; drejtimi duhet t&#235; shkoj&#235; PDK m&#235; tutje. 

Express: Gjat&#235; k&#235;saj kohe ju nuk treguat asnj&#235; shenj se do t&#235; ktheheshit n&#235; PDK... 

Fatmir Limaj: Mesazhi p&#235;r t‘u kthyer n&#235; PDK &#235;sht&#235; dh&#235;n&#235; ne Aeroportin e Prishtin&#235;s, dit&#235;n kur kam arritur nga Haga. Me vet&#235; faktin se ka dal&#235; PDK t&#235; m&#235; pres&#235; &#235;sht&#235; dh&#235;n&#235; mesazhi. 

Express: Ky ka qen&#235; mesazh q&#235; e ka dh&#235;n&#235; PDK p&#235;r juve, e jo ju p&#235;r PDK‘n&#235;... 

Fatmir Limaj: Un&#235; kam qen&#235; i gatsh&#235;m p&#235;r t‘u kthyer. Un&#235; jam pjes&#235; themeluese e PDK‘s&#235;. E kam aty investimin tim personal. Por, e pata deklaruar nj&#235; lloj pushimi dhe nuk kam dashur t&#235; flas asgj&#235; p&#235;r media. 

Express: Pse nuk e vizituat asnj&#235;her&#235; selin&#235; e partis&#235;, pra? 

Fatmir Limaj: Komplet koha ime n&#235; vazhdim do t‘i kushtohej partis&#235;, prandaj kam konsideruar se m&#235; e r&#235;nd&#235;sishme &#235;sht&#235; t‘i vizitoj disa vende, disa familje, disa miq, q&#235; po i harrojm&#235; nganj&#235;her&#235;. 

Express: Por miq keni pasur edhe n&#235; PDK.... 

Fatmir Limaj: Miqt&#235; e PDK‘s&#235; kan&#235; ardhur dhe m&#235; kan&#235; vizitat pothuajse p&#235;rdit&#235;. 

Express: Por nuk e that&#235; asnj&#235; fjal&#235; p&#235;r kthimin tuaj... 

Fatmir Limaj: Kam menduar se kjo &#235;sht&#235; n&#235;nkuptuar. Nuk ka pasur nevoj&#235; t&#235; thuhet di&#231;ka q&#235; &#235;sht&#235; e n&#235;nkuptuar. 

Express: Sa jeni t&#235; k&#235;naqur me zhvillimet q&#235; ka b&#235;r&#235; PDK gjat&#235; koh&#235;s kur ju nuk ishit k&#235;tu? 

Fatmir Limaj: PDK q&#235; nga themeli i saj e ka nj&#235; synim - q&#235; t‘i fitoj&#235; zgjedhjet, p&#235;r t&#235; qen&#235; forc&#235; udh&#235;heq&#235;se. Me vet&#235; faktin se PDK ende nuk i ka fituar zgjedhjet, nuk besoj se dikush n&#235; PDK duhet t&#235; jet&#235; i k&#235;naqur. 

Express: A &#235;sht&#235; "faji" te PDK? 

Fatmir Limaj: &#203;sht&#235; "faji" te PDK, por ka edhe shum&#235; faktor&#235; t&#235; tjer&#235; q&#235; kan&#235; ndikuar n&#235; t&#235; kaluar&#235;n. Mendoj se ka mungesa q&#235; ndoshta kan&#235; ndikuar t&#235; mos ket&#235; rezultat m&#235; pozitiv. Por, nuk i shmangem k&#235;tu edhe faktor&#235;t t&#235; tjer&#235; q&#235; kan&#235; ndikuar. 

Express: Keni th&#235;n&#235; se synimi juaj &#235;sht&#235; reformimi i PDK‘s&#235;.Si mendoni ta b&#235;ni k&#235;t&#235;? Dhe, sa &#235;sht&#235; e zorshme kjo pun&#235;? 

Fatmir Limaj: Nuk &#235;sht&#235; asgj&#235; e jasht&#235;zakonshme ky deklarim imi. Mendoj se jo vet&#235;m n&#235; PDK, por n&#235; t&#235;re sken&#235;n politike kosovare ka nevoj&#235; p&#235;r nj&#235; reformim. Shoh se PDK ka nevoj&#235; p&#235;r ndryshime, n&#235; vazhdim&#235;si. Synime e mia jan&#235; n&#235; k&#235;t&#235; drejtim. T&#235; b&#235;hen reforma duke ju p&#235;rshtatur rrethanave kohore, me q&#235;llim q&#235; t&#235; jemi t&#235; gatsh&#235;m t‘i p&#235;rballojm&#235; sfidat q&#235; na presin. Un&#235; besoj fuqish&#235;m n&#235; resurset q&#235; ka brendap&#235;rbrenda PDK. 

Express: A jan&#235; t&#235; mbyllura ato resurse? 

Fatmir Limaj: Mendoj se ka raste kur jan&#235; t&#235; mbyllura dhe nuk kan&#235; pasur mund&#235;si t&#235; dep&#235;rtojn&#235;, e mund t&#235; ket&#235; edhe t&#235; ardhmen. Por, do t&#235; shkojm&#235; hap pas hapi, q&#235; ta hapim partin&#235;, t‘u japim mund&#235;si njer&#235;zve Brenda PDK‘s&#235; dhe atyre q&#235; jan&#235; t&#235; interesuar t&#235; bashkohen me PDK‘n&#235;, jo vet&#235;m p&#235;r t‘u b&#235;r&#235; an&#235;tar t&#235; thjesht&#235;, por t&#235; marrin pjes&#235; n&#235; procesin e nd&#235;rtimit t&#235; politik&#235;s dhe vizionit t&#235; k&#235;saj partie. 

Express:Pos njer&#235;zve q&#235; duhet t&#235; vijn&#235; n&#235; PDK, a ka edhe t&#235; till&#235; q&#235; duhet t&#235; shkojn&#235; nga PDK? 

Fatmir Limaj:Nuk e di. Ndoshta edhe ka. 

Express: N&#235;se pretendohet t&#235; ket&#235; nj&#235; demokraci per&#235;ndimore, si mund t&#235; jet&#235; nj&#235; parti e gatshme p&#235;r reforma, nd&#235;rsa nuk reflekton ndryshime edhe pas kat&#235;r pal&#235; zgjedhjeve t&#235; humbura? 

Fatmir Limaj: Pajtohem me k&#235;t&#235; konstatim, sikur kjo t&#235; ishte n&#235; rrethana normale. Megjithat&#235;, realiteti politik n&#235; Kosov&#235;, realiteti i shoq&#235;ris&#235; kosovare, &#235;sht&#235; tjet&#235;r nga ai per&#235;ndimor. 

Express: Mos &#235;sht&#235; ky ve&#231; nj&#235; arsyetim? 

Fatmir Limaj: Jo, nuk &#235;sht&#235; arsyetim. Ne jemi d&#235;shmitar&#235; t&#235; zhvillime t&#235; pasluft&#235;s deri m&#235; tash n&#235; Kosov&#235;. K&#235;tu ende nuk ka pasur nj&#235; konkurrenc&#235; t&#235; mir&#235;fillt&#235; mes forcave politike, p&#235;r t‘u mat&#235; se cili vizion duhet t&#235; mbes&#235; prapa. Mendoj se tek ne m&#235; tep&#235;r &#235;sht&#235; votuar kund&#235;r nj&#235;ri-tjetrit sesa q&#235; &#235;sht&#235; votuar p&#235;r nj&#235; vizion. Por, besoj se tash e tutje, pas zgjidhjes s&#235; statusit, njer&#235;zit do t&#235; mendojn&#235; p&#235;r oferta, dhe mbi baz&#235;n e tyre do t&#235; p&#235;rcaktohen p&#235;r t&#235; votuar. 

Express: N&#235; intervist&#235;n q&#235; pat&#235;t n&#235; RTK, n&#235; p&#235;rgjigjet q&#235; dhat&#235;, ting&#235;lluat sikur jeni "gjith&#235;kosovar", nj&#235; fjalim q&#235; ndoshta m&#235; shum&#235; do t‘I shkonte Fatmir Sejdiut, si President Konsensual. Ju, megjithat&#235;, jeni PDK... 

Fatmir Limaj: Un&#235; prej fillimit tim n&#235; PDK - kam menduar dhe kam vepruar p&#235;r t&#235; gjith&#235; qytetar&#235;t e Kosov&#235;s. Nuk jam ngushtuar n&#235; korniza partiake asnj&#235;her&#235;. Angazhimi im politik - nuk kan&#235; qen&#235; vet&#235;m p&#235;r partin&#235;, por p&#235;r Kosov&#235;n. 

Express: Por fjalit&#235; p&#235;r unitetin ting&#235;lluan si idealiste e moralizuese... 

Fatmir Limaj: Mund t&#235; ting&#235;llojn&#235;. Ndoshta n&#235; k&#235;t&#235; vend &#235;sht&#235; m&#235;suar t&#235; mos d&#235;gjohet e v&#235;rteta. E v&#235;rteta ime p&#235;r Kosov&#235;n &#235;sht&#235; ajo q&#235; kam th&#235;n&#235;. Veprimtaria ime politike ka qen&#235; edhe &#235;sht&#235; n&#235; sh&#235;rbim t&#235; Kosov&#235;s. Kjo nd&#235;rtohet p&#235;rmes nj&#235; grupimi politik. N&#235; k&#235;t&#235; rast, vizioni im hyn n&#235; PDK - p&#235;r t‘u sh&#235;rbyer t&#235; gjith&#235; qytetar&#235;ve. 

Express: Kur flitet p&#235;r unitetin n&#235; Kosov&#235;, e v&#235;rteta &#235;sht&#235; ndryshe. PDK gati &#235;sht&#235; injoruar prej partive qeveris&#235;se dhe strukturave nd&#235;rkomb&#235;tare.Nuk &#235;sht&#235; konsultuar fare p&#235;r zgjedhjen e Presidentit Konsensual Fatmir Sejdiu, nuk &#235;sht&#235; pyetur fare kur &#235;sht&#235; em&#235;ruar Grupi Negociator... Madje, s&#235; fundi pat&#235;m nj&#235; deklarim t&#235; Soren Jessen-Petersen se procesi i zgjedhjes s&#235; Presidentit t&#235; Kosov&#235;s, kur mungonte Tha&#231;i,nuk mund t&#235; bllokohet p&#235;r shkak t&#235; munges&#235;s s&#235; disa deputeteve... 

Fatmir Limaj: Mungesa e liderit t&#235; forc&#235;s kryesore opozitare n&#235; Kuvend, nuk &#235;sht&#235; "munges&#235; e disa deputet&#235;ve", por &#235;sht&#235; munges&#235; e nj&#235; shtylle t&#235; r&#235;nd&#235;sishme q&#235; p&#235;rcakton politik&#235;n kosovare k&#235;tu. Aq m&#235; tep&#235;r kur b&#235;het fjal&#235; p&#235;r zgjedhjen e Presidentit, ku aq shum&#235; u trumbetua uniteti. &#199;far&#235; uniteti mund t&#235; jet&#235; ai - n&#235;se mungon lideri i forc&#235;s opozitare? A &#235;sht&#235; kjo shenj e unitetit? Kjo m&#235; ting&#235;llon sikur dikush me q&#235;llim d&#235;shiron ta prish&#235; unitetin. Ata q&#235; kan&#235; kritikuar - kan&#235; qen&#235; jo fer ndaj kryetarit t&#235; partis&#235;. 

Express: Partit&#235; n&#235; koalicion, LDK dhe AAK, kan&#235; mbetur pa kryetar&#235;t e tyre. Rugova ka vdekur, nd&#235;rsa Haradinaj ka nj&#235; akuz&#235; nga Haga q&#235; e pengon t&#235; merret me politik&#235;. A mund t&#235; reflektoj&#235; kjo me kriz&#235; institucionale? 

Fatmir Limaj: Kjo &#235;sht&#235; nj&#235; gjendje reale. Shpresoj q&#235; k&#235;to dy parti politike t&#235; reagojn&#235; mir&#235;, si&#231; reagoi LDK pas vdekjes s&#235; Presidentit Rugova. Shpresoj t&#235; tejkalojn&#235; v&#235;shtir&#235;sit&#235;, q&#235; t&#235; mos ken&#235; kriza, sepse &#231;do kriz&#235; Brenda k&#235;tyre forcave politike detyrimisht do t&#235; reflektoj&#235; n&#235; sken&#235;n politike dhe n&#235; shoq&#235;rin&#235; kosovare. Prandaj, ai njeri q&#235; u g&#235;zohet krizave t&#235; brendshme t&#235; k&#235;tyre grupeve politike, p&#235;r mendimin tim, ai i g&#235;zohet krizave q&#235; reflektojn&#235; n&#235; gjith&#235; Kosov&#235;n. Besoj q&#235; k&#235;to parti kan&#235; potencial p&#235;r t‘i tejkaluar problemet. 

Express: Tash kur kan&#235; filluar negociatat p&#235;r statusin, an&#235;tar&#235;t e Grupit Negociator insistojn&#235; q&#235; Kosova do ta fitoj&#235; pavar&#235;sin&#235; e plot&#235;. K&#235;shtu jan&#235; deklaruar t&#235; gjith&#235;, me p&#235;rjashtim t&#235; Veton Surroit, i cili ka th&#235;n&#235; se &#235;sht&#235; i gatsh&#235;m t&#235; n&#235;nshkruaj&#235; edhe pavar&#235;si t&#235; kusht&#235;zuar.... 

Fatmir Limaj: S&#235; pari, mendoj se an&#235;tar&#235;t e Grupit Negociator nuk guxojn&#235; t&#235; dalin me q&#235;ndrime individuale p&#235;rderisa jan&#235; nj&#235; ekip. Ata mund t&#235; flasin brenda p&#235;r q&#235;ndrime e tyre. Por, meq&#235; jan&#235; "Grup i Unitetit", si&#231; quhen, duhet t&#235; dalin me nj&#235; deklarim t&#235; p&#235;rbashk&#235;t. Mendoj se Grupi Negociator ka shum&#235; pun&#235; dhe p&#235;rgjegj&#235;si t&#235; madhe. Deklarimet e komunitet nd&#235;rkomb&#235;tar jan&#235; t&#235; qarta, por varet shum&#235; nga ne se sa jemi t&#235; nd&#235;rgjegjsh&#235;m q&#235; n&#235; kuad&#235;r t&#235; bisedimeve t&#235; marrin sa m&#235; pak obligime q&#235; mund t‘i p&#235;rmbush nes&#235;r shteti i ardhsh&#235;m i Kosov&#235;s. 

Express: N&#235; intervist&#235; n&#235; RTK, u fokusuat shum&#235; mbi moralin n&#235; politik&#235; dhe bizneset e dyshimta. A mund t&#235; sqaroni pak m&#235; holl&#235;sisht k&#235;to probleme? 

Fatmir Limaj: Un&#235; kam th&#235;n&#235; se disa "biznesmen&#235;", t&#235; cil&#235;t merren me trafikime t&#235; ndryshme, me veprimtari ilegale, dhe arrijn&#235; t&#235; b&#235;jn&#235; nj&#235; grumbull parash, nuk duhet t&#235; guxojm&#235; t‘i lejojm&#235; q&#235; ndikimin e tyre ta shtrijn&#235; edhe n&#235; politik&#235;. T&#235; till&#235;ve duhet t‘u b&#235;het e qart&#235; se n&#235;se arrijn&#235; n&#235; rrug&#235; t&#235; pista t&#235; blejn&#235; dhe shesin prostituta, nuk mund t‘i blejn&#235; edhe politikan&#235;t dhe njer&#235;zit e institucioneve. K&#235;tu duhet ve&#231;uar biznesmen&#235;t e ndersh&#235;m. Ekonomia dhe biznesmen&#235;t me ide shtet&#235;formuese jan&#235; shum&#235; t&#235; r&#235;nd&#235;sish&#235;m p&#235;r vendin. K&#235;tyre duhet t‘u happen mund&#235;sit&#235; p&#235;r t&#235; prosperuar n&#235; bizneset e tyre. N&#235; nj&#235; shtet ligjor dhe demokratik, n&#235; t&#235; cilin rolin kryesor e kan&#235; politikan&#235;t e moralsh&#235;m, e ardhmja &#235;sht&#235; e garantuar. K&#235;shtu ndihmohet ekonomia e vendit. 

Express: Kur flisni p&#235;r k&#235;to dukuri a keni indikacione se di&#231;ka e ngjashme po ndodh,apo po flisni vet&#235;m n&#235; parim? 

Fatmir Limaj: Jo, kjo po ndodh k&#235;tu tek ne, si&#231; ka ndodhur edhe n&#235; vende t&#235; rajonit. Vet&#235;m transparenca dhe morali politik mund t&#235; na shpijn&#235; p&#235;rpara. P&#235;r k&#235;t&#235; na duhet nj&#235; mb&#235;shtetje e fuqishme. Pra, duhet q&#235; njer&#235;zit e politik&#235;s dhe ekonomis&#235; t&#235; ken&#235; ide shtet&#235;formuese. 

Express: PDK ka dor&#235;zuar nj&#235; dosje n&#235; polici kund&#235;r Kabinetit t&#235; Qeveris&#235; Kosumi, me pretendime se kan&#235; fakte p&#235;r krim t&#235; organizuar. N&#235; Gjykat&#235;n Komunale t&#235; Prishtin&#235;s, nd&#235;rkoh&#235;, &#235;sht&#235; duke vazhduar nj&#235; proces gjyq&#235;sor, sipas t&#235; cilit Adem Salihaj dyshohet se e ka bler&#235; postin e Z&#235;vend&#235;skryeministrit me 180 mij&#235; euro. A jan&#235; rastet e k&#235;tilla, ato p&#235;r t&#235; cilat po flisni? 

Fatmir Limaj: Organet hetimore duhet t&#235; vendosin p&#235;r k&#235;to probleme. K&#235;to organe nuk guxojn&#235; t&#235; heshtin, sepse n&#235; k&#235;t&#235; m&#235;nyr&#235; shkat&#235;rrohet e ardhmja e secilit prej nesh. Hetimet nuk duhet t&#235; guxojn&#235; t&#235; ndalen me vendime politike, po as t&#235; nisin me vendime politike. K&#235;to gj&#235;ra duhet t&#235; nd&#235;rpriten, sepse n&#235; k&#235;t&#235; m&#235;nyr&#235; na kujtohet nj&#235; e kaluar e nj&#235; sistemi t&#235; hidhur.

----------


## Llapi

INTERVISTA QË BËRI JEHONË: FATMIR LIMAJ NË RTK (Epoka e re)  




INTERVISTA QË BËRI JEHONË: Fatmir Limajt, në studion e televizionit publik, ka dhënë intervistën më të guximshme që ka mundur ta japë ndonjëherë ndonjë politikan shqiptar 

LIMAJ KTHEHET FUQISHËM, TRONDITI THEMELET E PERANDORISË SË KRIMIT TË ORGANIZUAR NË EKONOMI DHE POLITIKË 

 KA DIÇKA QË NUK SHITET NË KËTË VEND! 

-Unë iu premtoj sonte qytetarëve të Kosovës, se pavarësisht bindjeve politike që kanë, veprimtaria ime nuk do të jetë veprimtari politike partiake, por do të jetë veprimtari politike në kuadër të PDK-së e në shërbim të Kosovës dhe gjithë qytetarëve të saj 
-E vërteta e ushtarit të UÇK-së është e vërtetë e Kosovës 

Fatmir Limaj, komandat i Ushtrisë Çlirimtare të Kosovës gjatë luftës dhe politikan i njohur pas luftës,

Prishtinë, 17 shkurt 2006 - Ata që më njohin mua, e dinë që dy gjëra janë që skanë mundur dhe smund të më infektojnë, karrigia dhe paraja... Koha sot është krejt ndryshe, mendoj se është koha e fundit që forcat politike kosovare, njerëzit, të mblidhen rreth koncepteve dhe vizioneve në shërbim të vendit. Kosovës sot i duhen njerëz me ide shtetformuese, ka thënë në një intervistë ekskluzive për Radio Televizionin e Kosovës (RTK), Fatmir Limaj, komandat i Ushtrisë Çlirimtare të Kosovës gjatë luftës dhe politikan i njohur pas luftës, i akuzuar nga Tribunali Ndërkombëtar i Hagës për krime lufte, dhe i shpallur plotësisht i pafajshëm pas një procesi të gjatë gjyqësor. 

Zoti Limaj, ne kemi insistuar për një intervistë menjëherë pas kthimit tuaj nga Haga, por si duket kjo u zgjat pak si tepër? 

Limaj: Unë e di se kërkesa juaj është krejt normale, që sa më parë të jem në studio, por edhe dëshira e qytetarëve për të bashkëbiseduar përmes radiotelevizionit me mua ka qenë e pritshme ose e padiskutueshme. Mirëpo, shpresoj që edhe ju edhe qytetarët më keni kuptuar, për vetë faktin se unë kam pasur nevojë që para së gjithash të pushoj me familjen time, pastaj të shoh dhe ti përcjell zhvillimet politike në Kosovë. Pa dyshim që i kam përcjellë nga atje ku kam qenë, por është ndryshe kur je brenda në Kosovë. Dhe kam shfrytëzuar rastin të takohem me shumë miq, njerëz të skenës politike në Kosovë, qytetarë të rëndomtë, njerëz të fushave të ndryshme, me qëllim që të kem sa më shumë informacion mbi zhvillimet në vendin tonë. Prandaj kjo kohë pushimi, mendoj se ka qenë e nevojshme për mua dhe shpresoj që qytetarët e Kosovës nuk do të ma shohin për të madhe një vonesë të tillë. 

Ne arritëm që me kapacitetet tona ta tregojmë të vërtetën 

Ndonëse ka kaluar një kohë nga përfundimi i procesit gjyqësor në Hagë, disa pyetje lidhur me të janë të pashmangshme në këtë bisedë të parë me ju. Ju dhe dëshmitarët e mbrojtjes, por edhe ata të prokurorisë, i keni hedhur poshtë të gjitha akuzat e prokurorisë dhe të qasjeve anti-UÇK. A e kishit të vështirë që të mbroni Kosovën dhe vlerat e luftës së UÇK-së në Hagë? 

Limaj: Procesi gjyqësor në Hagë e ka pasur një të mirë sepse përmes televizionit tuaj qytetarët kanë pasur mundësi të përcjellin procesin që ka ndodhur atje dhe ma merr mendja që pjesa dërrmuese e qytetarëve e ka përcjellë dhe i ka parë zhvillimet se si kanë shkuar. Nuk është e lehtë të jesh në situata të tilla, situata të tilla dhe në rrethana krejt tjera siç dihet. Por, sido që të jetë, ne arritëm që me kapacitetet tona të bëjmë asgjë tjetër, vetëm ta tregojmë të vërtetën dhe tia bëjmë të njohur gjykatës, por jo vetëm asaj po edhe opinionit ndërkombëtar dhe atyre vendorëve të cilët ka qenë e nevojshme që ta njohin të vërtetën dhe gjërat që kanë ndodhur në një periudhë kohore shumë të rëndësishme. Shfrytëzoj rastin ti falënderoj të gjithë dëshmitarët, si ata që janë thirrur në emër të prokurorisë por edhe të mbrojtjes të cilët treguan një qëndrim të drejtë, sepse nuk kanë hezituar ta thonë të vërtetën ashtu siç e kanë ditur dhe e kanë parë. E posaçërisht i falënderoj dëshmitarët nga komuniteti ndërkombëtar, të cilët mund të them se kanë qenë jashtëzakonisht të sinqertë në dëshmitë e tyre, të cilat më kanë ndihmuar jo vetëm mua personalisht, por edhe gjykatën, sepse besoj që gjykatës së Hagës i ka interesuar e vërteta. Mendoj që ajo e vërtetë dhe kjo e vërtetë e dalë nga këta dëshmitarë ka qenë në shërbim të paqes, në shërbim të ruajtjes së identitetit të gjykatës së Hagës. 

Ne, shqiptarët në Hagë, nuk kemi pasur përkujdesje institucionale 

Ju gjatë dëshmisë suaj keni deklaruar se në Sheveningen e keni ndjerë veten jetim. Pse? 

Limaj: Ndoshta nuk ka qenë tërësisht e sqaruar, sepse në procese të tilla gjyqësore, në procesin e dëshmisë, duhet të jesh i kufizuar vetëm në çështje materiale të cilat i interesojnë gjykatës. Prandaj, në shumë sqarime të mia kam qenë i kufizuar të flitet ajo që është në interes të gjykatës, atë që gjykata e konsideron me interes për ta ditur. Duhet ikur fjalorit politik ditor i cili nuk ka peshë për gjykatën, prandaj në shumë raste kemi qenë të kufizuar që tia bëjmë sa më të afërt të vërtetën tonë gjykatës. E kam thënë fjalën që thatë ju për shumë arsye. Një prej tyre është se duke i shikuar të burgosurit tjerë në Hagë, të gjithë kanë qenë të mbrojtur, ose të interesuar, nga qeveritë e tyre përkatëse, kurse ne shqiptarët që ishim në atë kohë, pastaj erdhën edhe të tjerët, nuk kemi pasur një përkujdesje institucionale, një interesim institucional nga ana e vendit tonë. Unë kam qenë i vetëdijshëm dhe jam edhe sot, se institucionet vendore nuk kanë pasur kompetencë e ku ta di unë për të bërë hapa të rëndësishëm. Megjithatë, jam i bindur se institucionet vendore kosovare kanë mundur që të interesohen dhe të mbajnë një linjë komunikimi me qytetarët e tyre. Ne, në fund të fundit, jemi qytetarë të Kosovës dhe si të tillë ka qenë obligim i institucioneve që ta bëjnë këtë komunikim me qytetarët, derisa atje e kemi konstatuar se jemi të pafajshëm, pra të pagjykuar. Nuk është mirë të distancohet vendi nga qytetari i saj, derisa të kryhen të gjitha formalitetet. 

E VËRTETA E USHTARIT TË UÇK-SË ËSHTË E VËRTETË E KOSOVËS 

Çfarë kanë bërë institucionet tona për mbrojtjen tuaj? 

Limaj: E vërteta ka qenë në interes të Kosovës dhe është edhe sot. Nëse jo për diçka tjetër, vendit tonë dhe institucioneve tona u duhet e vërteta, sepse e vërteta dhe mbrojtja e drejtësisë do ti shërbente ardhmërisë së vendit tonë dhe proceseve demokratike në Kosovë. Për këtë fakt, ne duhet të përkujdesemi për njerëzit që i kemi në Hagë. Nuk është koha tash vetëm të flasim për Hagën, por është momenti i fundit që mendoj se kapacitetet e institucioneve tona kanë shkuar në zhvillim e sipër dhe janë aq të zhvilluara sa që duhet të fillojë përkujdesja edhe për qytetarët e Kosovës që janë jashtë saj. Këtu e kam fjalën edhe për mërgimtarët që kanë probleme të përgjithshme ditore, dhe nuk duhet të heqim dorë aq lehtë nga qytetari ynë. Në fund të fundit, njerëzit që kanë qenë dhe janë të akuzuar në Hagë nuk janë larguar për çështje të tyre private, dhe është shumë e rëndësishme përfundimi i proceseve gjyqësore, është shumë e rëndësishme që ne tiu ofrojmë të gjitha mundësitë për të kuptuar të vërtetën, për të zbardhur të vërtetën, sepse mbrojtja e së vërtetës dhe ndihma për të mbrojtur këtë të vërtetë është në shërbim të Kosovës. E kam thënë edhe në Kuvendin e Kosovës, se e vërteta e ushtarit të UÇK-së është e vërtetë e Kosovës. Ky është një fakt. Ne e kemi kaluar një periudhë të caktuar kohore të lavdishme, si rezultat i së cilës Kosova e ka lirinë. Dhe nuk mundet dikush të heqë dorë ose ta kthejë shpinën për zhvillimet që kanë ndodhur në atë kohë, e njerëzit individualisht të përballen me fatin e tyre, sepse ata atje nuk janë për çështjet e tyre personale, por ngase këtu ka ndodhur një luftë, dhe pas lufte dikush ka shpallur dyshime se kanë mundur të ndodhin krime dhe veprime që janë të dënueshme. Dhe, është e drejtë e tyre dhe e secilit që të paraqesë dyshime që ka ndodhur diçka joligjore, sikur që është e drejtë e jona për të argumentuar se nuk kanë ndodhur gjëra të tilla, siç pretendohet nga pala akuzuese. 

INSTITUCIONET E KOSOVËS DUHET TIU NDIHMOJNË DJEMVE QË TASH JANË NË HAGË 

Sa ju kanë ndihmuar konkretisht institucionet e Kosovës që ta mbroni luftën e UÇK-së në Hagë? 

Limaj: Po mendoj se qytetarët e Kosovës dhe institucionet në përgjithësi e dinë ndihmën e tyre dhe nuk dua të flas për këtë, por dua të flas për djemtë që janë atje. E dini se atje janë Haradin Balaj, Lahi Brahimaj dhe Idriz Balaj. Nëse nuk kanë bërë deri më tani, i thërras, siç kam thirrë edhe në Kuvend, që tani tiu ofrohet ndihma atyre njerëzve që janë atje, sepse dëshmia e vërtetës së tyre është në interes të ardhmërisë së Kosovës. Kosova duhet të hyjë në ndërtimin e shtetit pa hipoteka. Dilemat historike në historinë e shqiptarëve kanë nxjerrë telashe në të kaluarën. Mendoj se është koha kur të gjitha dilemat, sado të dhimbshme të jenë, e vërteta duhet të dalë në shesh. Mendoj se institucionet vendore kanë obligim parësor për të ndriçuar të vërtetën e vendit të tyre dhe për të ecur përpara. 

AJO QË NA KA MBAJTUR GJATË GJITHË KOHËS, KA QENË SOLIDARITETI I QYTETARËVE NDAJ NESH 

Gjatë kohës së qëndrimit tuaj dhe të bashkëluftëtarëve tuaj në Hagë, ju kanë mbështetur qytetarët. Po ashtu, pas kthimit tuaj nga Haga ju kanë vizituar qindra-mijëra qytetarë nga të gjitha viset shqiptare. Si e konsideroni këtë mbështetje të tyre? 

Limaj: Ska diskutim, unë e kam thënë edhe në shumë raste, ajo që na ka mbajtur neve gjatë gjithë kohës, që në momentin që nuk kanë funksionuar ato që është dashur të funksionojnë, ka ardhur në shprehje ajo që i ka mbajtur shqiptarët me shekuj, solidariteti dhe ndihma ndaj njëri-tjetrit. Edhe në rastin tonë, duke iu falënderuar qytetarëve të Kosovës, mërgimtarëve që punonin në perëndim, duke iu falënderuar firmave të ndryshme që kanë ndihmuar vullnetarisht në të gjitha drejtimet, familjet tona shkuarje-ardhje, na kanë ndihmuar me mjete financiare për qëndrimin tonë atje, do të thotë ka qenë ndihmë e qytetarëve të Kosovës. Po ashtu, kanë ardhur qindra-mijëra qytetarë dhe na kanë vizituar e na kanë dhënë vullnet për të qëndruar në situatën që kemi qenë, me qëllim që ta mbrojmë luftën tonë çlirimtare. Mendoj se si gjithherë qytetarët kanë qenë burimi i forcës sonë dhe burimi i asaj që e ka vlejtë për të sakrifikuar për këtë vend, dhe e them që për gati tri vjet të qëndrimit tim në Hagë, se padyshim që ky vend edhe më tepër ia ka vlejtë, sepse këta njerëz, pavarësisht problemeve, gjithmonë kanë gjetur kohë dhe mundësinë për të shprehur solidaritetin ndaj nesh dhe për të na dhënë forcë që edhe ne ta mbrojmë vendin tonë. 

PREMTOJ SE VEPRIMTARIA IME DO TË JETË NË SHËRBIM TË QYTETARËVE DHE TË PERSPEKTIVËS SË VENDIT TONË 

Tani tu kthehemi disa pyetjeve më aktuale. Pas dy muaj e gjysmë kthimi në Prishtinë, ju jeni rikthyer në skenën politike të Kosovës. Cili do të jetë roli juaj në Partinë Demokratike të Kosovës, në mesin e bashkëveprimtarëve tuaj, bashkëthemelues i së cilës keni qenë edhe ju? 

Limaj: Para së gjithash, dua ti falënderoj të gjithë qytetarët. Atë që e thashë më herët dua ta them edhe një herë. Gjatë kohës sa kemi qenë në Hagë, për tu solidarizuar, për të na dhënë mbështetje, për herë të parë qytetarët e Kosovës kanë reaguar si popull, jo mbi baza partiake. Mbështetja që është treguar në qytetet e Kosovës, por edhe në mërgim, ka qenë një mbështetje e gjithë popullit. Kjo për mua ka qenë një shenjë vlerësuese e veprimeve të mia para se të shkoj në Hagë, që tregon se veprimtaria ime politike dhe kombëtare ka qenë veprimtari në shërbim të vendit tim, jo me qëllim partiak. Po ja që në jetën demokratike pa dyshim që partitë politike janë institucione që njeriu e ndërton vizionin e tij, një vizion që dëshiron tua tregojë qytetarëve për të ndërtuar ardhmërinë e tyre. Është një institucion demokratik nëpërmjet të cilit e merr udhëheqjen e shtetit dhe e paraqet vizionin për të mirë të vendit. Prandaj, unë kur kam ardhur në Prishtinë, iu kam thënë qytetarëve se kjo është parti e Kosovës. E kam thënë për arsye se e kam ditur që aty ka njerëz që e kanë tejkaluar vijën partiake. Ky ka qenë një reagim gjithëpopullor. Unë iu premtoj sonte qytetarëve të Kosovës, se pavarësisht bindjeve politike që kanë, veprimtaria ime nuk do të jetë veprimtari politike partiake, por do të jetë veprimtari politike në kuadër të PDK-së e në shërbim të Kosovës dhe gjithë qytetarëve të saj. PDK-ja ose partitë politike në Kosovë, tani për tani janë të ngushta për vizionet shtetformuese. Ne duhet ti përdorim partitë politike për të ndërtuar shtetin. Unë kështu e kam konceptuar gjithmonë partinë politike, kështu e konceptoj edhe sot dhe aktiviteti im partiak është në shërbim të Kosovës, nëpërmjet PDK-së që unë besoj në vizionin e saj, në qëndrimet e saj. Do të arrijmë që atë vizion ta shtrijmë në shërbim të qytetarëve. Prandaj, veprimtaria ime do të jetë në shërbim të qytetarëve dhe të perspektivës së vendit tonë. Tani normalisht që unë jam aktivizuar në jetën politike në Kosovë dhe krejt normal që jam kthyer në PDK, në të cilën kam qenë bashkëthemelues. Jam kthyer në PDK aty ku e kam lënë, sepse jam themelues i saj dhe besoj në vizionin e saj politik, besoj në resurset njerëzore që ka. PDK do të dijë që në këto rrethana të reja të ndërtojë, të vazhdojë, të ndryshojë çdo ditë që vizioni të gjejë vend te qytetarët e saj, të jetë vizion modern për një shtet demokratik e funksional. Unë jam i bindur që veprimtarët tanë do të dinë të ecin me kohën. Vetëm njerëzit që ndryshojnë, ecin përpara. Kjo thënie është e hershme, që tregon qartë se vendet që kanë bërë ndryshime kanë ecur përpara. Prandaj, edhe ne shpresojmë që me ndryshimet, duke u përshtatur në rrethana kohe, do ti kalojmë sfidat me të cilat ballafaqohet vendi dhe shoqëria jonë, do të dimë të gjejmë vendin tonë për të luajtur rolin tonë të domosdoshëm në shërbim të atdheut. 

KOHA SOT ËSHTË KREJT NDRYSHE. KOSOVËS SOT I DUHEN NJERËZ ME IDE SHTETFORMUESE 

Në opinion, sidomos në disa media ka pasur shkrime të tilla, ku është thënë se kinse Limaj ka pasur dilema të kthehet apo jo në PDK, dhe se do të formojë parti të re politike, sa janë të vërteta këto? 

Limaj: Ata që më njohin mua e dinë që dy gjëra janë që skanë mundur dhe smund të më infektojnë, karrigia dhe paraja. Dmth. unë nuk jam njeri që mund të bëj një hap të tillë. Dilemat që janë shfaqur janë krejt të arsyeshme, dhe me vetë faktin e pushimit tim tremujor, njerëzit kanë pasur arsye të shfaqin dilema të tilla. Ndoshta ka edhe të tillë që janë të dëshpëruar, do të thotë ka nga njerëz të ndryshëm me mendime të ndryshme që janë për tu respektuar. Po ndoshta kjo fazë e pushimit tremujor iu ka ndihmuar këtyre dilemave, por për mua personalisht asnjëherë nuk ka pasur dilemë. E vetmja gjë që kam pasur nevojë, kam thënë edhe në fillim, se kam pasur nevojë për të pushuar. Asnjëherë nuk kam pasur dilemë se ku do të kthehem. Dilemat më tepër duhet ti shohim në atë se çka duhet të bëjmë në të ardhmen, ballafaqimet tona me të cilat duhet të përballemi, që sa më mirë ti kalojmë këto faza në të cilat jemi tani, tepër të rëndësishme. Dhe unë jam i sigurt, të paktën mendoj, se do ta jap kontributin tim në kuadër të mekanizmave të PDK-së së bashku edhe me bashkëveprimtarët e mi, por ajo që është më e rëndësishme, edhe me forcat tjera politike. Koha sot është krejt ndryshe, mendoj se është koha e fundit që forcat politike kosovare, njerëzit, të mblidhen rreth koncepteve dhe vizioneve në shërbim të vendit. Kosovës sot i duhen njerëz me ide shtetformuese. 

Mbrëmë, në Hotel Viktoria në Prishtinë, PDK organizoi një solemnitet rasti me rastin e kthimit tuaj në këtë parti. Si u prit ky hap i juaji nga përfaqësuesit e institucioneve ndërkombëtare dhe atyre vendore, dhe të mysafirëve tjerë që ishin të pranishëm në këtë solemnitet? 

Limaj: Mendoj se është pritur mirë, meqenëse kjo pyetje duhet ti drejtohet atyre vetë. Ishte një akt, më tepër një mirëpritje nga strukturat partiake, një fillim ose vazhdim i punës ku e kam lënë, e cila mu ndërpre para tri viteve dhe normalisht më vjen mirë. Unë jam i bindur që ne kemi ndërtuar një vizion të ri politik, vizion duke çuar përpara, duke reformuar, duke iu përshtatur rrethanave të Kosovës. 

NE JEMI NË SHËRBIM TË QYTETARËVE DHE JO QYTETARËT NË SHËRBIM TONIN 

Analistët, politikanët dhe të gjitha mediat rikthimin tuaj në PDK e shohin si rast të mirë për reformimin e kësaj partie. Cili është komenti juaj? 

Limaj: Normalisht, njerëzit i falënderoj sepse njerëzit presin edhe nga unë por edhe nga klasa politike, për të realizuar qëllimet tona të përgjithshme por edhe individuale. Mos harroni se nuk është çështje statusi krejt çka duhet të bëjmë në Kosovë, por unë shpresoj që angazhimet e mia do të jenë në shërbim të këtij vendi, në mënyrë më të mirë të mundshme të prezantuara dhe së bashku me bashkëmendimtarët e mi, bashkëmendimtarët tanë por edhe me klasën politike në tërësi në Kosovë. Unë shpresoj se do të angazhohemi të punojmë që të mos i dëshpërojmë njerëzit. Ajo që është më e rëndësishme sot në Kosovë, është që qytetarët e Kosovës të mos i dëshpërojmë edhe ashtu të dëshpëruar. Në qoftë se qytetarëve të Kosovës ia merr shpresat, e vetmja gjë që iu ka mbetur, atëherë shtrohet pyetja, me çfarë do të jetohet? Unë mendoj se duhet të jemi të sinqertë dhe transparentë me njerëzit tanë. Sado e dhimbshme qoftë ajo e vërtetë, është momenti i fundit që politikani i Kosovës nuk guxon të bëjë politikë me qytetarin e saj. Duhet tia thotë të vërtetën, duhet ti tregojë qartë për procesin politik, se në fund të fundit shtrohet pyetja, për çgjë po bëhet politika, dhe në krye të çkafit jemi ne, dhe në shërbim të kujt jemi? Jemi në shërbim të qytetarëve dhe jo qytetarët në shërbim tonin. Edhe ne nuk kemi kurrfarë të drejte për ta rezervuar informacionin, por duhet tia themi qytetarit, sepse veprimtaria jonë politike ka efekte të drejtpërdrejta në jetën e përditshme të qytetarit, dhe ai qytetar ka të drejtë të dijë se në çfarë drejtimi po udhëheq klasa politike ose institucionet e vendit, në çfarë drejtimi po udhëheq ardhmërinë dhe të mirën e tij. Prandaj, unë mendoj dhe besoj që në këtë drejtim do të mundohem të jap kontributin tim, që para së gjithash të jemi sa më transparentë para njerëzve tanë. 

SHPRESOJ QË KLASA POLITIKE E KOSOVËS DO TË FLASË ME GJUHËN QË E KUPTOJNË NJERËZIT E TYRE 

Thuhet se ky vit është shumë vendimtar për Kosovën. Këto ditë është aktuale vendosja e statusit përfundimtar të Kosovës. Si e çmoni disponimin e faktorit ndërkombëtar për ta realizuar ëndrrën e kamotshme të popullit të Kosovës, për pavarësi dhe shtet sovran? 

Limaj: Po më duket se gjërat janë të qarta në raport me faktorin ndërkombëtar. Mesazhet nga faktori ndërkombëtar asnjëherë nuk kanë qenë më të qarta për Kosovën, për politikën dhe qytetarët e Kosovës. Problemi është aty se mesazhet e komunitetit ndërkombëtar duhet të interpretohen në atë mënyrë që ta kuptojë qytetari. Nuk është mirë që mesazhet e faktorit ndërkombëtar ti ndryshojmë sipas tekeve dhe dëshirave tona. Unë mendoj se njerëzve duhet tu thuhet qartë se cili është mendimi, çka pret faktori ndërkombëtar nga Kosova. Ne jemi dëshmitarë të zhvillimeve të fundit, të disa deklarimeve nga faktorë të ndryshëm ndërkombëtarë, shumë të rëndësishëm për procesin e Kosovës, dhe mendoj se janë jashtëzakonisht premtuese deklarimet e fundit. Edhe në Këshillin e Sigurimit, në mbledhjen që ishte, por edhe deklarimet e përfaqësuesit të Britanisë së Madhe, janë më se të qarta se në çfarë drejtimi po shkon Kosova. Por, unë e kam si shprehi se më tepër merremi ne si faktor politik në Kosovë, çka ne duhet të bëjmë, se sa të vazhdojmë të mbesim me atë që thotë faktori ndërkombëtar. Detyrat që ne duhet ti kryejmë nuk do të na i kryejë faktori ndërkombëtar, ato duhet ti kryejmë ne, dhe ne duhet të ballafaqohemi me vështirësitë dhe problemet që janë paraqitur dhe do të paraqiten në proces e sipër. Është detyrë e kësaj klase politike të shkojë te qytetari, të flasë me qytetarin dhe ti tregojë qartë për problemet me të cilat po ballafaqohemi, detyrat që duhet ti kryejmë dhe obligimet të cilat na presin. Standardet e famshme, që unë i quaj më tepër kritere demokratike, njerëzit e Kosovës kam përshtypjen se nuk e kanë të qartë se çka në realitet janë ato kritere demokratike. Kam përshtypjen që nuk iu është shpjeguar se çka në realitet janë këto kritere apo standarde. Nuk mjafton që të përmendet, apo të reklamohen standardet në televizione në bazë reklamash apo nëpër rrugë me postera, ose me ndonjë vizitë ad hoc në ndonjë vend. Njerëzve duhet tiu sqarohet në gjuhën që e kuptojnë, se kriteret ose standardet demokratike janë ato të cilat sjellin mirëqenie, ato të cilat i zbusin problemet sociale, të cilat e luftojnë korrupsionin, të cilat krijojnë siguri për të gjithë qytetarët, ato të cilat kriminelët nuk i lënë në rrugë të shëtisin, por duhet ta marrin atë që e meritojnë; se qëllimi kryesor i këtyre standardeve demokratike nuk janë pengesë për jetën tonë, apo për statusin e Kosovës, por janë të domosdoshme për shoqërinë e Kosovës, janë në shërbim të ardhmërisë së fëmijëve tanë; se ato standarde nuk janë paraqitur për të na penguar për të ecur përpara, por për ta modernizuar shoqërinë kosovare, për ta ndërtuar këtë shtet që po e ndërtojmë, shtet i cili do të jetë funksional dhe do të jetë në shërbim para se gjithash të qytetarit. Domethënë, mbi të gjitha duhet të bisedohet drejtpërdrejt me qytetarin dhe jo të bisedohet nga distanca. Unë nuk mund ta pranoj që në të njëjtën mënyrë që na e sqaron faktori ndërkombëtar, të njëjtën zgjidhje ta kemi edhe ne klasa politike. Klasa politike e Kosovës ka për obligim që mesazhin e faktorit ndërkombëtar ta shpërndajë në Kosovë. Ne duhet ta kemi të qartë, qytetarët e Kosovës nuk mendojnë qysh mendojnë katër restorante në Prishtinë. Ka njerëz në Kosovë që më shpesh kanë shkuar në Shkup sesa që disa kanë dalë nga Prishtina. Duhet të shkojmë në çdo pjesë të vendit tonë, së pari të njihemi me problemet dhe me shqetësimet që kanë qytetarët tanë. Duke i njohur ato probleme dhe shqetësime, duke i sqaruar njerëzit, duke u treguar për pamundësitë që kemi, është e vërtetë që ne jemi në një gjendje të vështirë për ti përmbushur ato që presin qytetarët, mirëpo është e lehtë për të shkuar dhe për të biseduar me ta. Mos të harrojmë një gjë, atë që sot janë duke e sakrifikuar qytetarët e Kosovës, janë themeluar në emër të statusit final të Kosovës. Gjithë ato probleme sociale që kanë, gjithë ato probleme dhe vështirësi ekonomike janë për çmimin e shtetit të Kosovës. Por ne duhet të shkojmë atje dhe tu sqarojmë e tu tregojmë se në çfarë gjendje jemi. Po ashtu, edhe mesazhet që na vijnë nga faktori ndërkombëtar nuk janë pengesa por janë në shërbimin tonë, në shërbim të vendit tonë. Shpresoj që klasa politike e Kosovës do të flasë me gjuhën që e kuptojnë njerëzit e tyre. Klasa politike e Kosovës duhet të flasë më shumë për qytetarin e saj dhe në shërbim të qytetarit të saj, sesa për ta kënaqur dikë tjetër. Mendoj që çelësi i një procesi të mirëfilltë, çelësi i një komunikimi të shëndoshë me klasën politike është transparenca, sinqeriteti. Ashtu siç janë, gjërat duhet të thuhen. Me mijëra herë e kanë dëshmuar këta njerëz se është lehtë të qeveriset me qytetarët e Kosovës, sepse janë të gatshëm edhe të sakrifikohen, edhe të ballafaqohen me këto vështirësi. Mirëpo, njerëzit irritohen nëse shohin që veprimet tona nuk shkojnë në drejtimin e duhur. Veprimet tona e irritojnë qytetarin e Kosovës, ia kthejnë shpinën qytetarëve të Kosovës, këto janë gjëra të cilat e dëmtojnë procesin e Kosovës. Unë besoj se ne si klasë politike do të jemi në krye të detyrës, do të jemi para se gjithash edhe të përgjegjshëm dhe të ndershëm, por edhe transparentë para njerëzve tanë. Kështu e meritojmë edhe respektin nga faktori ndërkombëtar. 

DUHET TË LUFTOJMË QË NË NEGOCIATA TI MINIMIZOJMË OBLIGIMET QË DO TI MARRË PUSHTETI I ARDHSHËM I KOSOVËS 

Çka mendoni për reagimet e Beogradit për Kosovën në Këshillin e Sigurimit, ndaj vlerësimeve të Grupit të Kontaktit? 

Limaj: Reagimet që vijnë nga Beogradi janë krejt të pamatura. Ne këtu duhet të bëjmë atë që duhet bërë, duhet të jemi në krye të detyrës. 
Çka duhet të bëjmë? 
Mendoj se klasa politike e Kosovës, duhet ta demonstrojë, jo vetëm ta deklarojë një barazi të qytetarëve të Kosovës, ajo duhet demonstruar çdo ditë, çdo moment. Jo të shkojmë të vizitojmë një familje serbe ose boshnjake vetëm kur të na thotë dikush nga ndërkombëtarët, por këtë duhet ta bëjmë për të mirën e Kosovës, sepse ata janë qytetarë të Kosovës. Kjo është e ardhmja e Kosovës. Jo të shkohet sipas porosive, por kur të dalin qeveritarët tanë, kur dalim ne në terren duhet ti vizitojmë edhe disa familje shqiptare që janë në kushte katastrofale, probleme sociale, familjet e dëshmorëve, invalidët e luftës. Dmth. është momenti kur klasa politike duhet ta shohë tërësinë e qytetarëve të Kosovës pa dallime etnike. Shteti dhe qeveria duhet të lidhen me të gjithë qytetarët njësoj, pavarësisht përkatësisë etnike. Ne më tepër duhet të interesohemi që ti kryejmë obligimet tona si qytetarë, si institucione karshi qytetarëve, ndërsa për sinjalet që na vijnë nga Beogradi, nuk duhet apriori të themi nuk na intereson çka thotë Beogradi, sepse ne do të bisedojmë me Beogradin. Nesër duhet të shkojmë të bisedojmë me Beogradin, nuk do të bisedojmë me Bangladeshin, prandaj duhet të na interesojë çka thotë Beogradi, kush është në Grupin Negociator të Beogradit, sepse në fund të fundit nesër do ta kemi fqinjin e parë Serbinë dhe duhet ti zhvillojmë edhe marrëdhëniet kulturore edhe ekonomike. Por, para së gjithash duhet ta kemi parasysh se ne e kemi një minoritet që Beogradi ka të drejtat legjitime për tu interesuar për të drejtat e këtij komuniteti këtu, dhe natyrisht, ne duhet ta përdorim këtë komunitet si urë për bashkëpunime dhe integrime rajonale. Prandaj, unë jam ithtar i asaj që me shumë kujdes të shihen zhvillimet në Beograd, me shumë seriozitet të merren përgatitjet që është duke i bërë Beogradi. Ju vetëm shikoni delegacionin e Beogradit, aty është një shkollë politike nacionaliste e cila nuk do të heqë dorë lehtë, do të paraqesë pengesa në procesin e statusit ose në procesin e ndërtimit të shtetit të Kosovës, duke u nisur nga kryetari i Serbisë, Boris Tadiq, pastaj Koshtunica, Sandra Rashkoviq-Iviq, e bija e Jovan Rashkoviqit, ju kujtohet që në vitin 1990 ka ngritur nacionalizmin në Kroaci, e deri te Dushan Batakoviq, që është një ndër ideologët e kantonizimit të Kosovës, e porositur nga Kisha Serbe dhe nga Akademia e Shkencave të Serbisë, e deri te Aleksander Simiq, që e ka bërë planin e decentralizmit, për të cilin do të bisedohet në Vjenë. Do të thotë, duhet parë mirë këta njerëz për të ditur se me kë kemi të bisedojmë. Mendoj që Kosova dhe institucionet tona nuk duhet të jenë komode, por të mbledhin ekspertë të mirë të këtij vendi, pavarësisht a janë në atë parti politike a jo, pavarësisht a janë në Grup Negociator apo jo, pavarësisht a janë krejt të një partie apo jo, por duhet të jenë njerëz që dinë ti mbrojnë interesat e Kosovës. Pse po them interesat e Kosovës? Sepse neve na duhet sot të luftojmë me negociatat për të ndërtuar një shtet funksional, neve nuk na duhet një shtet si Bosnja, një shtet i cili nuk funksionon, një shtet i dështuar. Unë jam i bindur se bashkësia ndërkombëtare nuk është e interesuar të ndërtojë shtet të dështuar në Kosovë. Mirëpo, para së gjithash ne duhet të jemi ata që duhet të luftojmë, që në këto negociata ti minimizojmë obligimet që do ti marrë pushteti i ardhshëm i Kosovës, dhe kjo mund të bëhet nëse njerëzit janë me kompetencë, flasin dhe punojnë në negociatat që na presin. 

Në këtë kuadër, si e çmoni ju punën e Ekipit Negociator të Kosovës dhe çka prisni nga ky proces? 

Limaj: Ne e dimë, unë tani kam ardhur nga Haga dhe më tepër po flas për çështjen e temës sesa për raste konkrete. Është mirë që është një grup i tillë negociator. Ai, në fund të fundit, është reflektim i botës së qytetarëve të Kosovës, është grup që ka dalë nga institucionet e Kosovës, në këtë rast parlamenti. Unë dua ti them vetëm dy gjëra, pa u futur në hollësira, se si do të funksionojë në të ardhmen ky ekip. Por, Grupi Negociator duhet ta ketë një gjë të qartë. Më 12 qershor 1999, populli i Kosovës e ka kryer atë që është dashur ta kryejë, merita pse Kosova sot është këtu është meritë e popullit të Kosovës dhe e ndihmës së komunitetit ndërkombëtar. Prandaj, unë mendoj se Grupi Negociator i Kosovës nuk duhet të shtyhet kush do të nënshkruajë i pari pavarësinë, kush i pari, kush i dyti, kurrfarë meritash nuk kanë ata për pavarësinë, por e kanë përgjegjësi. Ata më tepër duhet ta shohin si një përgjegjësi që realisht e kanë, ta formalizojnë dhe sa më mirë të dalim nga ato negociata. Nga qershori 99, ne si skenë politike e kemi vonuar procesin e pavarësisë së Kosovës nga gabimet tona. E dini se kemi pasur lëshime dhe gabime, hezitime në çështje të ndryshme, qoftë në mbrojtjen e të drejtave të minoriteteve por edhe në vetë problemet që kemi pasur ndërmjet forcave politike. Mungesa e një uniteti ndërmjet faktorit politik kosovar, marrëdhëniet jo fort të mira, shpeshherë të tensionuara mes faktorit politik, e kanë vonuar procesin e pavarësisë së Kosovës. Prandaj, Grupi Negociator nuk është duke shkuar ta nënshkruajë pavarësinë e Kosovës si meritë të tyre, ata e kanë përgjegjësinë. Çfarëdo që marrim ne për pavarësinë e Kosovës, është përgjegjësi e tyre, sepse Kosova më 12 qershor e ka përcaktuar fatin e saj. Ata sot e kanë për obligim që në negociata të sillen si burrështetas, si njerëz shtetformues, të cilët gjeneratës së ardhshme do ia lënë sa më pak obligime të cilat mund të kryhen. GN mendoj se duhet ta ketë parasysh që të marrë obligime të cilat Kosova mund ti përmbushë dhe të ketë parasysh që të ndërtojë një shtet atje në bisedime, të jetë Kosova si një shtet funksional, si një shtet i cili mund të funksionojë. 

FAKTORI NDËRKOMBËTAR E DI MIRË SE POPULLI I KOSOVËS E MERITON PAVARËSINË 

Po sa janë në nivel të përgjegjësisë dhe të seriozitetit, përfaqësuesit e Kosovës, për ta bindur botën se ne e meritojmë pavarësinë? 

Limaj: Botën nuk mund ta bindin në këtë rast individët nga institucionet e Kosovës. Botën e ka bindur populli i Kosovës se e meriton pavarësinë e Kosovës. Botën duhet ta bindim ndryshe, se jemi të gatshëm për ta udhëhequr shtetin e Kosovës. Kjo klasë politike duhet ta bindë botën, se ne si klasë politike jemi aq të pjekur sa jemi të gatshëm për të marrë obligime dhe përgjegjësi ndërkombëtare, përgjegjësi të cilat do të reflektojnë stabilitet, të cilat do të jenë në shërbim të të gjithë qytetarëve të vendit, përgjegjësi me të cilat do të jemi të gatshëm për të ndërtuar një shtet demokratik, ku çdo qytetar i Kosovës do të jetë i barabartë para ligjit. Unë shpresoj që në këtë drejtim këto institucione, dhe vetë ne klasa politike, do të arrijmë ta bindim bashkësinë ndërkombëtare se jemi të gatshëm për të kaluar në një fazë tjetër në qeverisje. Sa i përket meritës, faktori ndërkombëtar e di mirë se populli i Kosovës e meriton pavarësinë, prandaj i kemi deklarimet e tyre që duhet të merret parasysh vullneti i popullit të Kosovës. Mirë që nuk bazohet në klasën politike. Po të bazohej në klasën politike, nuk e di a do ta kishim merituar pavarësinë. Me rëndësi është që populli ynë e meriton. Ne si klasë duhet të punojmë për të demonstruar sigurinë tonë politike, se jemi të gatshëm të udhëheqim. 

Më 20 të këtij muaji, pra të hënën, do të mbahet takimi në Vjenë i përfaqësuesve të institucioneve të Kosovës dhe atyre të Serbisë, ku do të bisedohet kryesisht për decentralizimin e pushtetit lokal në Kosovë. A e keni parë ju këtë draft dhe a e mbështetni? 

Limaj: Nuk është këtu çështje e mbështetjes sime personale. Me rëndësi është që këtë e ka bërë Grupi Politik dhe Ekipi Negociator i ka dhënë pëlqimin, dhe ata janë njerëz që janë të institucioneve të Kosovës dhe përgjegjësia është e tyre. Ne do të shohim se si do të shkojë ky proces. 

E KEMI RASTIN KËTU TA TREGOJMË HUMANITETIN TONË 

Në takim e mbrëmshëm (në Hotel Victory) mes tjerash keni deklaruar se UÇK-ja nuk ka luftuar për ti robëruar të tjerët, për tua ngushtuar hapësirën të tjerëve, as për të krijuar armiq, por për të krijuar një mjedis më të mirë për të gjithë qytetarët e Kosovës që duan të jenë në shtetin e pavarur dhe demokratik të Kosovës. Si e elaboroni më gjerësisht këtë? 

Limaj: Kjo është një e njohur publike. Ne nuk kemi dalë jashtë Kosovës për të robëruar territore të huaja. Ne asnjëherë nuk kemi luftuar kundër civilëve në Kosovë, bile-bile ne thjesht kemi luftuar kundër regjimit të Millosheviqit, kemi luftuar kundër një sistemi ushtarako-policor dhe politik që ka qenë shovinist. E dyta, ne kemi luftuar që të jemi shtet, sepse ka ardhur koha që edhe Kosova të jetë shtet. Këto janë gjëra të qarta për secilin që dëshiron ta dijë. Mirëpo, sado që ekziston tendenca për ta interpretuar këtë në mënyrë tjetër, ajo është e papranueshme dhe e dëmshme për Kosovën. Ne çdoherë kemi ditur ta dallojmë qytetarin e thjeshtë nga politika, nga ata të cilët kanë pasur interesa tjera në Kosovë, për të shfarosur një komb tjetër. Prandaj, ne iu kemi kundërvënë një regjimi që ka pasur qëllim ta shfarosë apo ta mbajë edhe më tej të okupuar këtë vend, prandaj Kosova kishte ndërtuar potencial të mjaftueshëm njerëzor, politik, intelektual, ekonomik, për të qeverisur vetë vendin dhe ta ketë shtetin e saj. Ky ka qenë qëllimi dhe këtë qëllim nuk guxon askush ta keqpërdorë, sepse ne nuk kemi luftuar për ti sunduar pastaj të tjerët në Kosovë. Kjo luftë dhe kjo liri duhet të jetë për të gjithë qytetarët e Kosovës. Ne nuk kemi faj pse jemi shumicë 95% shqiptarë. Ne si shumicë nuk kemi të drejtë të sillemi ndaj të tjerëve siç është sjellë Millosheviqi ndaj nesh, por duhet të jemi shembull pasi që për herë të parë në histori këtu ka rastin shumica të qeverisë. Ne e kemi rastin këtu të tregojmë humanitetin tonë, sepse jemi njerëz të cilët e dinë çka është dhuna, okupimi, mosshkuarja në shkollë, mospuna e shumë të tjera. Shumica e shoqërisë në Kosovë janë të gatshëm që vlerat demokratike dhe të mirat që do të na i sjellë shteti i Kosovës, ti ndajmë dhe të participojmë me të gjitha grupet etnike që do të jetojnë në Kosovën demokratike dhe të pavarur. Kjo duhet të demonstrohet nga të tjerët. Qytetarët e Kosovës nuk duhet të frikohen nga të tjerët, nuk ka asnjë arsye. Rreziku për Kosovën nuk janë minoritetet, nëse ka diçka rrezik për Kosovën jemi ne shumica. Sjellja jonë e papërgjegjshme do ta dëmtojë procesin e Kosovës. Sjellja jonë jo lehtë në përputhshmëri me dokumentet dhe ligjet që i kemi miratuar do ta dëmtojë Kosovën, prandaj shumica ka edhe privilegj por edhe përgjegjësi në ndërtimin e shtetit të pavarur. 

NËSE NE DO TË QEVERISIM KEQ, NORMALISHT QË DO TË KETË KOMPETENCA MË TË PAKTA 

Çka mendoni pas statusit, pas njohjes së pavarësisë, çfarë niveli duhet të jetë misioni ndërkombëtar në Kosovë? 

Limaj: Vizioni i Kosovës është integrimi euroatlantik, Unioni Evropian, prandaj është normale që Unioni Evropian të ketë këtu një prezencë pas UNMIK-ut, një variant të ndryshëm. Unë besoj që UE do të ketë prezencën e saj këtu që do të ndihmojë Kosovën dhe institucionet e saj në përmbushjen e të gjitha obligimeve të saj për të ecur, sepse ne kemi shumë punë për të bërë që të mund ti realizojmë objektivat tona. Prandaj, një variant i UE-së, duke shpresuar që edhe SHBA-të nuk do të tërhiqen, dmth. edhe ata do të kenë rolin e vet aktiv në procesin e funksionalizimit të shtetit të Kosovës. Prandaj mendoj që roli i komunitetit duhet të jetë edhe në të ardhmen, por çfarë kapaciteti, kjo varet shumë nga sjellja jonë. Pse, sepse ne si klasë politike, nuk mjafton që vetëm të kërkojmë kompetenca, por duhet të tregojmë se jemi të aftë për ti konsumuar këto kompetenca. Shtrohet pyetja, a i ka konsumuar të gjitha kompetenca që i ka pasur klasa politike deri më tani? Pse nuk krijohen ministritë të cilat e dimë mirë se ka kohë që i kemi kërkuar, Ministrinë e Rendit dhe të Drejtësisë? Kjo duhet të bëhet sa më shpejt. Duhet sa më shpejt që të emërohen ministrat, është e drejtë e LDK-së, pastaj edhe AAK-së, për ta kryer punën, me qëllim që pastaj të kalohet në faza tjera, në kompetenca tjera. Me një fjalë, varet krejt nga ne si do të qeverisim, sa do të jetë efektive kjo qeverisje, sa do të jetë transparente. Sa do të jetë qeverisja e mirë, aq më pak do të jetë e panevojshme prezenca ndërkombëtare. Nëse ne do të qeverisim keq, nëse qytetari nuk do të jetë i kënaqur me atë qeverisje, normalisht që do të jetë prezenca më e madhe ndërkombëtare, normalisht që do të ketë kompetenca më të pakta. 

Po kthehemi te disa pyetje që kanë të bëjnë me partinë tuaj. Si e vlerësoni punën brenda PDK-së gjatë mungesës suaj, dhe a mendoni se në kongresin e fundit të kësaj partie janë pritur reforma më të mëdha? 

Limaj: Rreth kongresit mendoj se nuk është e udhës të flas, pasi që nuk kam qenë pjesëmarrës i këtij kongresi. Unë kam ardhur pas kësaj. Unë e shoh këtë si një rrugë për vetë PDK-në por edhe për procesin e Kosovës, si një rrugë për të bërë ndryshime pozitive, prandaj edhe zhvillimet brenda PDK-së i shoh si përpjekje për të gjetur një profilizim të saj, për të bërë reforma në lidhje me përputhshmërinë e kohës. Këtu nuk do të kisha veçuar diçka, sepse mungesa ime megjithatë nuk më jep të drejtë për të dhënë vlerësime në të kaluarën si ju e kërkoni, por atë që e thash është se unë besoj shumë në potencialin demokratik të kësaj partie. Nuk është që e shoh nga jashtë, por e di sepse kam marrë pjesë në ndërtimin e këtij potenciali demokratik. Mirëpo, besoj që me energjitë e reja, ky potencial do të vijë në shprehje duke ofruar mundësinë për të shfaqur iniciativat politike dhe hapjen e mundësisë për njerëz që duan të kontribuojnë me idetë e tyre, sepse futet një frymë politike që do ti shërbejë vendit. Jam i bindur se njerëzit që kanë vizion për të ardhmen e vendit do të gjejnë vend në kuadër të PDK-së për sfidat që na presin. 

PDK DUHET VETË TË OFROHET TE QYTETARËT DHE TUA SHPJEGOJË VIZIONIN E SAJ 

Në Kosovë janë mbajtur 4 palë zgjedhje dhe partia juaj nuk i ka arritur rezultatet e duhura. A i keni analizuar shkaqet e këtyre zgjedhjeve? 

Limaj: Sigurisht, ka pasur analiza të ndryshme. Nuk dua të futem në këto sepse nuk kam qenë në disa prej këtyre zgjedhjeve. Një gjë duhet ta kemi të qartë, sot jemi në rrethana shumë më relaksuese, klasa politike e Kosovës është pjekur. Të gjithë e dimë se çka na pret dhe çka duhet të bëhet. Mendoj që në këtë kuadër, PDK edhe në zgjedhjet e fundit ka nxjerrë analizat e saj, sepse ka ardhur deri te një rezultat që nuk e kënaq partinë, sepse kjo është në skenën politike për të fituar dhe kjo është objektiv i saj. Shpresoj që me sjelljen e saj, PDK, me veprimin politik dhe me vizionin e saj, do të gjejë më shumë përkrahje, do të gjejë njerëz që do ta kuptojnë vizionin e saj. Për ta kuptuar këtë, PDK duhet vetë të ofrohet te qytetarët dhe tua shpjegojë. Unë jam i bindur se njerëzit do ta gjejnë veten në kuadër të këtij vizioni të ri politik. 

PDK DHE PARTITË TJERA KANË NEVOJË PËR REFORMA DEMOKRATIKE 

Çka mendoni, a keni një vizion të ri për ta dinamizuar jetën politike në Kosovë dhe si mendoni që do ti zgjidhni këto? 

Limaj: Duhet ta kemi të qartë se nuk mund të kemi një shkop magjik që një individ ti ndryshojë gjërat. Një individ është e pamundur të bëjë diçka. Sidomos në këtë rast, unë mendoj se ka ardhur koha që në Kosovë të mos veprojmë individualisht, ka ardhur koha për punë ekipore. Duhet të kontaktohen njerëzit që kanë qëllime dhe ide shtetformuese, pavarësisht grupeve politike, ata duhet të afrohen dhe të punojnë si ekip. Kosovës sot i duhet një strukturë politike dhe një punë ekipore, sepse vetëm kështu mund të çohen proceset përpara, mund të reformohen partitë politike. PDK, por besoj se edhe partitë tjera kanë nevojë për reforma demokratike. Çdoherë ka nevojë për tu ofruar mundësi të rinjve. Njeriu një herë vjen në partinë tënde, nëse nuk e gjen veten, nëse nuk i ofron mundësinë që të japë idetë e tij, largohet. Shikoni sot, një pjesë e madhe e elitës intelektuale ka mbetur jashtë skenës politike, kjo është e dëmshme për Kosovën. Është detyrë e jona që ata njerëz ti afrojmë. Ekspertin, nëse ke nevojë ti, duhet ta thërrasësh dhe tia krijosh mundësinë që të japë kontributin e tij. Nëse iu japin hapësirë këtyre njerëzve, atëherë neve do të na vijnë në krye njerëz të aftë. 

Çka mendoni ju, a kanë mjaft hapësirë kuadrot e reja intelektuale në PDK? 

Limaj: Kryetari i PDK-së ka bërë ftesa në drejtim të këtij fokus-grupi, por shpresoj që kjo do të vazhdojë. E di që partia e PDK-së do të shkojë në këtë drejtim dhe do ti kërkojë njerëz të tillë. Unë shpresoj që në PDK do të ketë hapësira të mjaftueshme për njerëz të tillë. 

NJË GJË DUHET TA KEMI TË QARTË: ÇKA PAS PAVARËSISË? A DO TË JETË KOSOVA SHTET MAFIOZ, SHTET I KRIMIT? 

Tri vjet nuk keni qenë në Kosovë, a ka ndryshime të mëdha në Kosovë? 

Limaj: Pa dyshim se ka ndryshime pozitive, ka ndryshime të cilat mund të shihen, por ka edhe ngecje. Më shumë ndryshime pozitive ka më tepër nga iniciativat private të njerëzve. Nuk është ndryshim ndërtimi i një shtëpie apo i një qendre tregtare. Ndryshimet duhet të shihen në substancë. Fatkeqësisht nuk shoh ndryshime shumë në substancë. Një gjë duhet ta kemi të qartë: Çka pas pavarësisë së Kosovës, si do ta ndryshojë këtë shtet? A do të jetë shtet mafioz, shtet i krimit, a do të jetë një shtet ku me para bën çka don, hyn ku të duash me para? Faktikisht, 90 % e popullit nuk ka mundësi të bëjë një gjë të tillë. Këtu është një rrezik, siç po na quan propaganda serbe, banana republikë, atëherë cili është qëllimi, cili është plani strategjik nesër pasi të fitohet pavarësia, çka duhet të bëjnë qytetarët e Kosovës? Kapacitetet tona ekonomike? A mundet sot Kosova ta mbajë veten në këtë gjendje ekonomike e energjetike? Mendoj se këtu duhet angazhimi konkret i klasës sonë politike dhe ekonomike, çka pas pavarësisë, sepse pavarësia nuk të jep me hëngër. 

KA DIÇKA NË KOSOVË QË NUK BLIHET ME PARE. KLASA POLITIKE E KA OBLIGIM TIA ÇOJË KËTË MESAZH QYTETARIT 

Qeveria, Kuvendi i Kosovës, institucionet tjera, çfarë përpjekjesh po bëjnë për të ndërtuar institucione demokratike që të dëshmojnë se janë të afta të udhëheqin këtë shoqëri dhe të integrohen në strukturat euro-atlantike? 

Limaj: Ne jemi një shoqëri e re. Është një fakt që nuk kemi përvojë shtetërore, ne po ndërtojmë shtet por edhe po mësojmë. Shumë me rëndësi është që ne si politikanë, kur nuk dimë, nëse nuk e dimë, është shumë me rëndësi më thënë dua të jap dorëheqje. Është shumë me rëndësi që të instalohet institucioni i dorëheqjes. Institucioni i dorëheqjes është një ndër shtyllat e demokracisë. Prandaj, nuk është marre me thënë nuk di. Politika nuk matet me atë se sa vjet i ki, apo sa ke stazh në politikë, por me veprime dhe me rezultate në politikë, prandaj në këtë drejtim ne duhet të marrim përvoja nga njerëzit tjerë. Kujt? Në këtë rast faktorit ndërkombëtar duhet tia shfrytëzojmë përvojat pozitive në shërbim të vendit tonë. Edhe një gjë dua ta them. Qytetarit të Kosovës duhet ti shkojë porosia, por jo porosi me llafe, por duhet tu thuhet edhe atyre që i kanë xhepat plot. Në Kosovë nuk mund të blihet gjithçka. Ka diçka në Kosovë që nuk blihet me pare. Klasa politike e ka obligim tia çojë këtë mesazh qytetarit. Jo me thënë se nëse ke para, të kryhen të gjitha punët. Punët nuk mund të kryhen me para jashtë ligjit, vetëm nëse jemi brenda ligjit. Qytetarit të Kosovës duhet ti shkojë edhe mesazhi tjetër, se në politikë duhet të ketë moral. Nëse ne vazhdojmë ta humbim besimin te qytetarët, psh. në televizion kur del politikani thonë e dimë që ka me kanë rrenë, ky është i dëmshëm për procesin e vendit. Kjo është e dëmshme edhe për politikanët e ndershëm që mundohen të bëjnë mirë për vendin e tyre. Mendoj se këto duhet të dihen ashtu siç janë. Këto mesazhe duhet tiu shkojnë edhe atyre biznesmenëve, se në Kosovë nuk ki me mundur të blejsh gjithçka, sepse ka njerëz këtu që e duan vendin më shumë se paranë. Këtu ka ligj, ka rregull dhe jemi të gjithë të barabartë. Parulla askush mbi ligjin këtu është duke u keqpërdor me të madhe. Sot shumë njerëz janë nëpër burgje, kurse shumë kriminelë nëpër rrugë. Njerëzit që kanë fituar lirinë, që kanë dhënë gjak për lirinë e Kosovës janë në burgje. Këtu po dëshmohet me proceset gjyqësore se çka po ndodh. Merren njerëzit mbahen 3-4 vjet në burgje, lëshohen, mbahen prapë me njëfarë fije e ku ta di unë, ndërsa në anën tjetër kriminelët që janë duke e gërryer këtë vend sillen rrugëve, bile siç ka thënë Gjergj Fishta hajnave e lahperave zotni duhet me iu than. Ne duhet të demonstrojmë, pjesa e ndershme, që është shumica e Kosovës, duhet tu themi se ku e kanë vendin këta kriminelë. Unë jam shumë i bindur se nëse ne këtë e bëjmë, atëherë ne mund ta angazhojmë këtë klasë intelektuale. Duhet ti themi atij profesori apo atij arsimtari se ti je vlerë për Kosovën, e jo ai krimineli që shet drogë me miliona, që del me automobila luksozë. Atë duhet kapur. Dhe kur të respektohen ata që kanë dhënë kontributin e tij për 16 vjet, atëherë proceset në vend do të jenë ndryshe. Unë nuk dua që fëmija im të rritet në një shtet mafioz. Ndoshta gaboj, por koncepti im është ky, më lehtë është të jetohet në një shtet të okupuar sesa në një shtet të okupuar nga mafia, sepse mafia mund të futet në shtëpi. Ju e dini se ne e kemi pasur Serbinë, por të paktën në familje ska mundur të na hyjë. Por sot mafia dhe krimi i organizuar të hyjnë edhe në shtëpi, ta bëjnë edhe fëmijën kriminel. E fut në krim, në drogë, në korrupsion. Prandaj, mendoj se këto gjëra duhet të thuhen qartë. Ta harrojmë një fjalor politik që thuhet si vjersha, me qytetarin e Kosovës duhet të flitet me gjuhën që e merr vesh, me shqetësimet që ballafaqohet. Prandaj i ftoj sidomos politikanët dhe analistët, ose pseudoanalistët që unë jam i sigurt se më shpesh kanë shkuar në Shkup sesa që kanë dalë jashtë Prishtinës, të shkojnë ti vizitojnë komunat, le ti shohin si jetojnë. Po ju kuptoj se kur të jepet ndihma, sikur pas rastit të trazirave të marsit, ajo është një gjë që e kemi bërë vetë, por qeveria duhet ta ketë parasysh se ka edhe shumë të tjerë që duhet tiu jepet një ndihmë. Kryeministri i Kosovës duhet të shkojë te familjet e dëshmorëve dhe ti vizitojë dhe duhet tiu ndihmojnë. Në këtë drejtim ne duhet të reflektojmë ndryshe. Është koha dhe momenti për të reflektuar drejt dhe ndryshe. Nuk mendoj se shkon në drejtim të interesit të Kosovës që ne të mbetemi në deklarata për ti bërë qejfin komunitetit ndërkombëtar. Ngjarjet e marsit janë si rezultat i shkëputjes së komunikimit qytetar-institucion. Ne kemi përvoja të kaluara dhe e dimë se çdoherë udhëheqja që është shkëputur nga shqetësimet e qytetarit, ajo udhëheqje ose është larguar ose ka prodhuar krizë. 

NUK DUHET TË KURSEHET ASNJË QË ËSHTË I IMPLIKUAR NË KRIM APO NË KORRUPSION 

A mendoni se mund të ecet përpara me këto dukuri negative, me korrupsion, nepotizëm dhe me dukuri tjera devijante? 

Limaj: Kjo është një çështje që do ta shqetësojë shoqërinë. Për këtë, mua nuk më shqetëson statusi i Kosovës. Mua më shqetëson kjo. Nëse arrihet kjo se kush ka para mund të bëjë çdo gjë, atëherë Kosova ka një fat të paqartë dhe në këtë drejtim po i ftoj institucionet hetimore që ti ndërpresin hetimet me vendime politike dhe mos të fillojnë hetime me vendime politike. Le ti lejojnë organet hetimore lirshëm ta bëjnë punën e tyre e jo me veprime politike të lejohet ku duhet hetuar e ku jo, sepse kjo e dëmton shoqërinë tonë. Në këtë rast sot, gjykata dhe prokuroria duhet të mbështeten, të përkrahen, të sigurohen që ta kryejnë detyrën e tyre. Ata nuk do të mundin ta kryejnë detyrën e tyre nëse krimi i organizuar është futur edhe brenda institucioneve. Nëse futet, atëherë dështon në sistem. Nuk guxojmë ta lejojmë këtë, në këtë drejtim duhet të luftojmë, jo me komisione ad hoc, por duke filluar nga standardet, të cilat duhet të përmbushen nga ministritë, nga Parlamenti, nga Qeveria, nga partitë politike, nuk mundet qytetari i thjeshtë ti plotësojë standardet. Shpresoj që kjo logjikë do të fillojë të funksionojë në Kosovë. Nuk duhet të kursehet asnjë që është i implikuar në krim apo në korrupsion, jo në emër të politikës, për hir të një deklarate të mirë ose të një veprimi politik të kursehen njerëzit, sepse ata ia sjellin të keqen popullit. 

INSTITUCIONET DUHET TI MBROJNË ME LIGJ KATEGORITË E LUFTËS 

I keni vizituar disa familje të dëshmorëve, invalidëve dhe veteranëve të luftës së UÇK-së dhe i keni parë në kushte të mjerueshme. Çka duhet të bëjnë institucionet tona në drejtim të përmirësimit të pozitës së tyre? 

Limaj: Gjendjen e tyre e dimë të gjithë. Dilni shikoni. Televizioni juaj ka shkuar por kjo ka mbetur vetëm aty, te media. Dora e shtetit duhet të ndihet tek ata njerëz. Një ligj, që është miratuar, shpresoj se do ti rregullojë problemet e tyre. Mos harroni, ushtari i UÇK-së nuk ka nevojë për lëmoshë, as rast social nuk është, as familja e dëshmorit, ata janë obligim i shoqërisë kosovare. Ata e kanë shtrirë dorën kur ka qenë koha e vendit të vet. Ne e kemi obligim. Shpresoj që me miratimin e këtij ligji, përfundimisht do të fillojë përkujdesja institucionale ndaj këtyre kategorive që janë në gjendje të rëndë. Dhe tash po del, po e shihni qartë, se çka duhet të jetë ushtari i UÇK-së, në çfarë kushtesh janë. Tash po shihen uzurpimet që janë bërë në 2000-2001, me dy apo tre komandantë që e kanë shfrytëzuar emrin e luftës, por jo ushtarët. Janë me mijëra djem që askund nuk janë të punësuar, nuk kanë ku të jetojnë, prandaj në këtë drejtim institucionet tona duhet ti afrojnë, për aq sa ka mundësi. Ne e dimë sa ka mundësi kjo qeveri për të ndihmuar, sepse buxheti i Kosovës është sa ka klubi i Barcelonës. Ato 600 milionë nuk kemi kah i shqyejmë, mirëpo nëse edhe ai buxhet keqpërdoret, atëherë nuk mbetet asgjë për ata njerëz. Atë që e kemi - ta administrojmë si duhet. Shpresoj që me këtë ligj do të ketë përkujdesje institucionale. Vetëm shikoni se çfarë përkujdesje kanë pasur ushtarët në Kroaci, në Bosnje, por në fund të fundit edhe në Serbi që e ka humbur luftën, shihni se çfarë përkujdesje kanë, ndërsa këta njerëz që nuk kanë kërkuar asgjë prej këtij vendi e meritojnë të paktën një respekt ndryshe. Unë e di se edhe në këtë rast qytetarët vijnë në shprehje. Ata njerëz janë duke i mbajtur qytetarët e Kosovës, me ndihma. Bashkatdhetarët tanë, që i kemi rrjepë me ndihma, vazhdojnë përsëri ti ndihmojnë familjet e dëshmorëve, invalidët. Mirëpo, ata njerëz po kërkojnë përkrahje nga institucioni, sepse kanë luftuar për ta bërë shtetin. Dëshirojnë përkujdesje shtetërore, jo solidaritet. Shikoni kategorinë e pensionistëve. Kur isha në Kosovë, ka qenë kryetar Rasim Domi, ndjesë pastë. Isha në vizitë në Shoqatën e Pensionistëve dhe më treguan se rreth 30 mijë pensionistë për tri vjet kanë vdekur. Dhe, si kanë vdekur? Ata e meritojnë një pleqëri të dinjitetshme, sepse kanë paguar. Në fund të fundit, krejt çka kemi këtu është investim i tyre. 


CITIME 

Unë mendoj se duhet të jemi të sinqertë dhe transparentë me njerëzit tanë. Sado e dhimbshme qoftë ajo e vërtetë, është momenti i fundit që politikani i Kosovës nuk guxon të bëjë politikë me qytetarin e saj. Duhet tia thotë të vërtetën, duhet ti tregojë qartë për procesin politik, se në fund të fundit shtrohet pyetja, për çgjë po bëhet politika, dhe në krye të çkafit jemi ne, dhe në shërbim të kujt jemi? Jemi në shërbim të qytetarëve dhe jo qytetarët në shërbim tonin 

CITIME 

Unë jam i bindur se bashkësia ndërkombëtare nuk është e interesuar të ndërtojë shtet të dështuar në Kosovë. Mirëpo, para së gjithash ne duhet të jemi ata që duhet të luftojmë, që në këto negociata ti minimizojmë obligimet që do ti marrë pushteti i ardhshëm i Kosovës, dhe kjo mund të bëhet nëse njerëzit janë me kompetencë, flasin dhe punojnë në negociatat që na presin. 

CITIME 
Ndryshimet duhet të shihen në substancë. Fatkeqësisht nuk shoh ndryshime shumë në substancë. Një gjë duhet ta kemi të qartë. Çka pas pavarësisë së Kosovës, si do ta ndryshojë këtë shtet? A do të jetë shtet mafioz, shtet i krimit, a do të jetë një shtet ku me para bën çka don, hyn ku të duash me para?... Mendoj se këtu duhet angazhimi konkret i klasës sonë politike dhe ekonomike, çka pas pavarësisë, sepse pavarësia nuk të jep me hëngër. 

CITIME 

Është shumë me rëndësi që të instalohet institucioni i dorëheqjes. Institucioni i dorëheqjes është një ndër shtyllat e demokracisë. Prandaj, nuk është marre me thënë nuk di. Politika nuk matet me atë se sa vjet i ki, apo sa ke stazh në politikë, por me veprime dhe me rezultate në politikë, prandaj në këtë drejtim ne duhet të marrim përvoja nga njerëzit tjerë. 

CITIME 

Mos harroni, ushtari i UÇK-së nuk ka nevojë për lëmoshë, as rast social nuk është, as familja e dëshmorit, ata janë obligim i shoqërisë kosovare. Shpresoj që me miratimin e ligjit, përfundimisht do të fillojë përkujdesja institucionale ndaj këtyre kategorive që janë në gjendje të rëndë. Vetëm shikoni se çfarë përkujdesje kanë pasur ushtarët në Kroaci, në Bosnje, por në fund të fundit edhe në Serbi që e ka humbur luftën, shihni se çfarë përkujdesje kanë, ndërsa këta njerëz që nuk kanë kërkuar asgjë prej këtij vendi e meritojnë të paktën një respekt ndryshe.

----------


## ARIANI_TB

*Limaj e Musliu priten n&#235; Kosov&#235; si heronj lufte*

Fatmir Limaj dhe Isak Musliu kthehen n&#235; Prishtin&#235; pas vendimit t&#235; pafaj&#235;sis&#235; t&#235; dh&#235;n&#235; dy dit&#235; m&#235; par&#235; nga Gjykata e Hag&#235;s p&#235;r Krime t&#235; Luft&#235;s n&#235; ish-Jugosllavi. Limaj e Musliu u prit&#235;n n&#235; aeroportin e Prishtin&#235;s nga mij&#235;ra qytetar&#235;, zyrtar&#235; t&#235; Partis&#235; Demokratike dhe pjes&#235;tar&#235; t&#235; trupave mbrojt&#235;se t&#235; Kosov&#235;s. Qytetar&#235;t kosovar&#235; u kishin rezervuar dy ish -luft&#235;tar&#235;ve t&#235; Ushtris&#235; &#199;lirimtare t&#235; Kosov&#235;s nj&#235; pritje t&#235; denj&#235; p&#235;r dy heronj t&#235; vjet&#235;r lufte. T&#235; sapoliruarit nga Gjykata e Hag&#235;s iu drejtuan mas&#235;s s&#235; qytetar&#235;ve n&#235; manifestimin e organizuar p&#235;r nder t&#235; lirimit t&#235; tyre. Ata shpreh&#235;n keqardhje q&#235; Haradin Balaj vazhdon t&#235; vuaj&#235; d&#235;nimin n&#235; Hag&#235;. “Ne jemi ardhur paksa me zem&#235;r t&#235; thyer, sepse popull i dashur, n&#235; kthimin ton&#235; mungon bashk&#235;luf&#235;tari yn&#235;, Haradin Balaj. Shpresojm&#235; dhe jemi shum&#235; t&#235; bindur se mbrojtja e zotit Balaj do t’i paraqes&#235; faktet plot&#235;suese dhe ai shum&#235; shpejt do t&#235; vjen i lir&#235; n&#235; Kosov&#235;n e lir&#235;”, - tha zoti Limaj. Ai fal&#235;nderoi qytetar&#235;t e Kosov&#235;s p&#235;r besimin q&#235; kan&#235; treguar n&#235; pafaj&#235;sin&#235; e tij dhe t&#235; luft&#235;tar&#235;ve t&#235; tjer&#235; t&#235; ish-U&#199;K-s&#235;. “Asnj&#235;her&#235; n&#235; jet&#235;n time me asgj&#235; nuk kam tentuar asgj&#235; t’i marr&#235; Kosov&#235;s, p&#235;rve&#231;se t’i jap &#231;do gj&#235;, qoft&#235; edhe jet&#235;n. Mir&#235;po, p&#235;r dy vite na u cungua kjo e drejt&#235;. Tani, ashtu e shkruajti Zoti, un&#235; jam ende i gatsh&#235;m p&#235;r t&#235; dh&#235;n&#235; p&#235;r Kosov&#235;n”, - tha zoti Limaj. Ai u k&#235;rkoi qytetar&#235;ve q&#235; e prisnin, q&#235; t&#235; punojn&#235; p&#235;r nd&#235;rtimin e Kosov&#235;s demokratike s&#235; bashku me t&#235; tjer&#235;t. Zoti Limaj k&#235;rkoi q&#235; n&#235; Kosov&#235; t&#235; nd&#235;rtohet nj&#235; shoq&#235;ri demokratike, n&#235; t&#235; cil&#235;n &#231;do qytetar do t&#235; jet&#235; i lir&#235; dhe i barabart&#235; para ligjit. Zoti Limaj k&#235;rkoi gjithashtu unitet n&#235; k&#235;to momente kaq t&#235; r&#235;nd&#235;sishme p&#235;r Kosov&#235;n, duke u k&#235;rkuar qytetar&#235;ve q&#235; t&#235; mos lejojn&#235; p&#235;r&#231;arje n&#235; momentet m&#235; t&#235; punohet p&#235;r nd&#235;rtimin e realitetit t&#235; ri n&#235; Kosov&#235; dhe q&#235; shteti i Kosov&#235;s, si&#231; u shpreh ai, t&#235; nd&#235;rtohet s&#235; bashku me t&#235; tjer&#235;t. Nd&#235;rkoh&#235; autoritetet m&#235; t&#235; larta vendore t&#235; Kosov&#235;, partit&#235; politike dhe qytetar&#235;t e Kosov&#235;s p&#235;rsh&#235;ndet&#235;n vendimin e Gjykat&#235;s Nd&#235;rkomb&#235;tare t&#235; Hag&#235;s p&#235;r shpalljen t&#235; pafajsh&#235;m dhe lirimin e Fatmir Limajt dhe Isak Musliut, nd&#235;rkoh&#235; q&#235; theksuan se beteja ligjore e Haradin Balajt nuk ka p&#235;rfunduar. Nga ana tjet&#235;r, serb&#235;t e Kosov&#235;s shpreh&#235;n pak&#235;naq&#235;sin&#235; e tyre p&#235;r k&#235;t&#235; vendim t&#235; gjykat&#235;s. Limaj, Musliu dhe Balaj kan&#235; kaluar 33 muaj n&#235; qendr&#235;n e paraburgimit t&#235; Sheveningenit n&#235; Hag&#235;. Gjykata e Hag&#235;s nuk parashikon kompensim p&#235;r vitet e kaluara n&#235; paraburgim, n&#235; rastet kur t&#235; akuzuarit shpallen t&#235; pafajsh&#235;m.


*Fest&#235; n&#235; Kosov&#235; p&#235;r lirimin e Limajt e Musliut*

Udh&#235;heq&#235;sit e institucioneve t&#235; Kosov&#235;s vler&#235;sojn&#235; se vendimi i Tribunalit t&#235; Hag&#235;s p&#235;r lirimin e Fatmir Limajt dhe Isak Musliut &#235;sht&#235; ngadhnjim i drejt&#235;sis&#235; dhe luft&#235;s s&#235; drejt&#235; t&#235; U&#199;K-s&#235;. Lajmi n&#235; Prishtin&#235; &#235;sht&#235; pritur m&#235; g&#235;zim t&#235; madh dhe nj&#235; leht&#235;sim, nd&#235;rsa qytetar&#235; t&#235; shumt&#235; kan&#235; v&#235;rshuar n&#235;p&#235;r rrug&#235;t e kryeqytetit, duke shprehur k&#235;shtu g&#235;zimin e tyre. Sekretari i p&#235;rgjithsh&#235;m i PDK-s&#235;, Jakup Krasniqi, thot&#235; se me vendimin p&#235;r lirimin e Fatmir Limajt ngadhnjeu drejt&#235;sia nd&#235;rkomb&#235;tare.


*TMK: Ishim t&#235; bindur p&#235;r pafaj&#235;sin&#235; e tyre*
Trupat Mbrojt&#235;se t&#235; Kosov&#235;s e kan&#235; pritur me g&#235;zim t&#235; madh lajmin p&#235;r lirimin e Fatmir Limajt dhe Isak Musliut dhe e kan&#235; vler&#235;suar k&#235;t&#235; ngjarje si nj&#235; fitore t&#235; madhe p&#235;r Kosov&#235;n. “Ne q&#235; nga fillimi kemi qen&#235; thell&#235;sisht t&#235; bindur n&#235; pafaj&#235;sin&#235; e Limajt, Musliut e Balajt. Ne kemi pasur besim t&#235; plot&#235; se drejt&#235;sia n&#235; fund do t&#235; triumfoj&#235;. Me lirimin e Limajt dhe Musliut, fitoi e v&#235;rteta dhe drejt&#235;sia, e cila do t&#235; ishte me e plot&#235; po t&#235; lirohej edhe luft&#235;tari tjet&#235;r i U&#199;K-s&#235; Hajredin Balaj”, - thuhej n&#235; njoftimin e TMK-s&#235;. 

*Kortezi e Shekulli*

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## Llapi

*"Jam shumë shumë krenar 
me të kaluarën time. Edhe 
një milion jetë po t'i kisha,  
asnjë sekond dhe asnjë 
milimetër të kësaj jete nuk do 
ta ndryshoja!"/ LIMAJ 
---------------------------

- Kurrë s'kam 
dashur t'i marr 
gjë Kosovës, pos  
t'i jap gjithçka 
nga vetja, edhe 
jetën time / 
LIMAJ 
--------------------------- 
"Ne kemi ditur ta mbrojmë 
Kosovën në një 
gjendje tjetër shumë 
shumë më të vështirë, 
tash unë do të di t'i  
mbroj sërish Kosovën 
dhe Ushtrinë e lavdishme 
Çlirimtare të Kosovës" / 
LIMAJ 
---------------------------
"I ftoj qytetarët e Kosovës 
që të jenë të qetë, sepse më 
i rëndësishëm se personi im 
është vetë procesi i bërjes 
së shtetit të Kosovës. U bëj  
thirrje të gjithëve që ta ruajnë 
këtë proces, ta avancojnë 
në mënyrë që ta bëjmë 
Kosovën shtet" / LIMAJ 
----------------------------*

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## Llapi

INTERVISTA/Nënkryetari i PDK të Kosovës, ish-komandanti i UÇK flet për NEWS 24 


Pas statusit, zgjedhje në Kosovë 

Fatmir Limaj: Ndihma e Shqipërisë për pavarësinë 



Nënkryetari i Partisë Demokratike të Kosovës Fatmir Limaj gjatë një interviste dhënë për News 24 ka komentuar zhvillimet e fundit në Kosovë, si dhe proçesin e negociatave për statusin e Kosovës, dukë nënvizuar edhe pritshmëritë e Kosovës nga Tirana zyrtare për këtë proçes. Limaj u shpreh se pas fitimit të pavarsisë klasa politike do të zhvillojë zgjedhje të lira dhe të ndershme mbi bazën e një kushtetute të rihartuar, proçes ky që do të paraprihet nga hartimi i strategjisë së pas statusit. Lidhur me marrëdhëniet që do të ketë Kosova e pavarur me fqinjët përfshirë këtu edhe Serbinë, Limaj shprehet se do të përdoret minoriteti serb për të pasur një bashkëpunim me të ngushtë mes Prishtinës dhe Beogradit. Ai gjatë luftës ka qenë një nga drejtuesit ushtarakë të UÇK dhe njihej me emrin komandat Çeliku. 

Çfarë do të kërkojë Kosova më shumë nga Tirana për proçesin e negociatave, duket se tashmë fokusi i asaj cka ndodh për Kosovën është zhvendosur nga Tirana në Vjenë? 

Sigurisht procesi negociatave do të zhvillohet siç ishte parashikuar nga ndërmjetësit ndërkombëtarë, por kjo nuk e përjashton rolin e Tiranës zyrtare në drejtim të ndihmës së saj, si në lidhje me grupin negociator të Kosoves ashtu edhe në arenën ndërkombëtare. Roli i Tiranes zyrtare, është i rëndësishëm edhe për faktin se pala kosovare ka nevojë të shkëmbejë eksperiencën me shtetin shqiptar ose edhe ndihmën në forma të ndryshme megjithatë Shqipëria është një shtet, dhe me të gjitha instancat shtetërore diplomatike do të ndikojë për përmbylljen e statusit në mënyrë të suksesshme që do të reflektoje stabilitet rajonal. Askush nuk mund ta fshehë interesin e Tiranës zyrtare në drejtim të Kosovës ashtu siç ka qenë deri tani se paku në dy argumenta kryesore: e para se pjesa dërrmuese e Kosovës është shqiptare, në jemi një komb, e dyta është se zgjidhja e statusit të Kosovës sipas vullnetit të popullit të Kosovës do të reflektonte stabilitet rajonal. Ky stabiliteti i duhet edhe Tiranës edhe Kosovës dhe i duhet edhe vendeve të tjera fqinje. 

Çfarë është e përgatitur të lëshojë pala e Prishtinës në këto bisedime? 

Unë do të jap mendimin tim personal. Atje është një grup negociator, i ka mekanimzmat e tij dhe ata janë njerëz të përgjegjshëm të zgjedhur nga institucionet dhe ata e dinë shumë mirë punën e tyre. Por, nuk e përjashtojmë faktin që ne mund të japim ndihmën tonë si faktorë politikë dhe përmes mekanizmave tona do të japin mendimet dhe vizionet tona rreth bisedimeve. Ajo që është më e rëndësishme janë mesazhet e qarta që po vijnë kohët e fundit nga faktorët e rëndësishëm ndërkombëtarë siç është rasti Këshillit të Sigurimit dhe përfaqësuesit e Britanisë së Madhe ku më në fund është parë një dritë që bisedimet do të çojnë drejt statusit përfundimtar të Kosovës. Grupi negociator i Kosovës ka mundësi shumë të lehta manovrimi dhe veprimi. Pa dyshim që në negociatat kur futesh, çdo gjë mund të diskutohet. Janë negociata shumë të vështira, pasi edhe pala e Beogradit është e përgatitur seriozisht për këto bisedime. Por, unë mendoj që edhe pala jonë kosovare e ka kuptuar seriozitetin e çështjes, prandaj mendoj që edhe ajo është e përgatitur dhe do të jetë sa më e përgjegjshme në këtë proces negpciator. E rëndësishme për mua është çfarë do të jetë statusi final. Brenda për brenda mund të diskutohet, mund të negociaiohet, normalisht që një shteti si çdo shtet tjetër ka edhe detyrime. Kjo është e qartë para faktorit ndërkombëtar dhe para shoqërisë kosovare. Për klasën politike në Kosovë, duhet të them se në një shtet të ri demokratik, shteti duhet të ketë përgjegjësi për të gjithë qytetarët e tij. 

Në Kosovë situata është ende e pastabilizuar dhe thuhet se mund të ketë faktorë që mund ta destabilizojnë situatën. Sa e aftë do të jetë Kosova për ta frenuar një perpjekje të tillë të mundëshme? 

Para se të dilte UÇK-ja Kosova ka qenë e okupuar. Ka qënë një okupim klasik shovinisht i njohur botërisht dhe u dënua edhe nga bota demokratike me ndërhyrjen e NATO-s por përsa i përket zhvillimeve të 2004 unë nuk mund të prononcohem sepse kam qenë jashtë atij proçesi. Mendoj se ka diskutime për këtë çështje e sa e ka dëmtuar proçesin politik në Kosovë aq shumë sa që shumica shqiptare e kupton qartë se incidenteve të tilla do të dëmtojnë proçesin politik të Kosovës. Unë jam shumë i bindur që edhe qytetarët e Kosovës e dinë mirë se çka do të thotë që proçesi i politikës të dëmtohet pas gjithë atyre përpjekjeve dhe sakrificave që kanë bërë ata njerëz për të ardhur në një moment kur do të përcaktohet fati i Kosovës. 

Në kosovë ju militoni në një forcë e cila nuk ka fshehur ambicjet e veta për të ardhur në pushtet. Si e shihni perpsektivën pas 2006 në një Kosovë që ka shumë probleme ekonimike, sociale dhe ndërkohë që do të jetë edhe këto probleme politike pra për të ritestuar edhe njeherë forcat politke. Sa të vështiurë e shihni këtë stad pas statusit? 

Kjo do të jetë çështja kryesore që do të ngrihet tani e tutje. Mendoj se tani është momenti kur ne si klasë politike si ekspertë të fushës të përgatitim projektin strategjik të Kosovës pas statusit. Do të jetë Kosova e paravuar por nesër pas fitimit të pavarsisë ne na duhet të krijojmë një shtet funksional. Dhe besoj se do të jetë një gjëndje që sido që të ndodhë të funksionojë si një shoqëri demokratike dhe do të jem në ata që do ta mbajmë vetveten. Kosova ka shumë probleme ekonomike, sociale dhe të gjithë ashtu si të gjithë vendet e tjera në rajon. Statusi nuk i zgjidh problemet ai është një fazë që të hapë mundësitë që të zgjidhen problemet e grumbulluara me vitë të tëra. Prandja shoqërinë dhe politikën kosovare e presin angazhimë shumë të mëdha pas zgjidhjes së statusit por unë jam shumë i bindur para së gjithash se faktori ndërkombëtar është i interesuar që të ndërtojë një shtet funksional dhe jo një shtet të dështuar. Unë jam i binduir se ne do të ndërtojmë një shtet të paktën funskional 

Çfarë do të ndodhë menjëherë pas përcaktimit të statusit? A do të kërkojë opozita zgjedhje të reja në Kosovë dhe si i shihni problemet me të cilat duhet të përballet Kosova pas statusit? 

Siç e dini edhe Kosova funksionon sipas një kornizë kushtetuese e cila ka kufij të limituar është e ndërtuar mbi rezolutën 1244 që e ka paraparë misioni i UNMIK-ut. Pas zgjidhjes se problemit të statusit normalisht Kosova do të ketë kushtetutën e saj si shtet i pavarur dhe prandaj domosdoshmërisht vjen edhe cështja e zgjedhjeve te lira. Normalisht që do të kemi zgjedhje të lira me një kosovë të re me kushte të reja mbi të gjitha mbi një kornizë krejt të ndryshme nga ajo që është sot. PDK-ja si çdo forcë politike në këtë rast ka një qëllim: të fitojë zgjedhjet. PDK tashmë është e qartë se pa një reforme të brendshme reforme e cila do tu ofrohet qytetarëve një vizion të ri një vizion të një Kosove të re në një shtet i cili duhet të jetë funksional, mendoj se nuk mund ti evitojë zgjedhjet, këtë sjellje nuk mund ta bëjnë as partitë e tjera politike sepse deri më tani krejt tjetër ka 

Kjo luftë politike a bën të ndikojë në atë çka ndodh në negociatat në Vjenë. A do të shfrytëzohet ajo që ndodh në Vjenë për interesa të brendëshme politike? 

Nuk mund të supozoj por para së gjithash mendoj se në Kosovë prej saj ose do të fitojnë të gjithë ose do të humbasin të gjithë nga pak, për arsye se grupi negociator i ka të gjitha forcat politike apo ët gjitha forcat relevante. Mendoj se edhe nga anëtarë të grupin askush nuk duhet të mendojsë se cfarë do të përfitonte pas. Unë mendoj se ata duhet të jenë të vëmendshëm që të kryejnë këtë detyrë që e kanë me përgjegjësi tepër të madhe që nga ato bisedime ata ta sjellin Kosovën një shtet funksional. 

/Marre nga Gazetashqiptare/

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## Llapi

Fatmir Limaj: NDIHMA E SHQIPËRISË PËR PAVARËSINË  




Fatmir Limaj: NDIHMA E SHQIPËRISË PËR PAVARËSINË 

Nënkryetari i Partisë Demokratike të Kosovës Fatmir Limaj gjatë një interviste dhënë për News 24 ka komentuar zhvillimet e fundit në Kosovë, si dhe proçesin e negociatave për statusin e Kosovës, dukë nënvizuar edhe pritshmëritë e Kosovës nga Tirana zyrtare për këtë proçes. Limaj u shpreh se pas fitimit të pavarsisë klasa politike do të zhvillojë zgjedhje të lira dhe të ndershme mbi bazën e një kushtetute të rihartuar, proçes ky që do të paraprihet nga hartimi i strategjisë së pas statusit. Lidhur me marrëdhëniet që do të ketë Kosova e pavarur me fqinjët përfshirë këtu edhe Serbinë, Limaj shprehet se do të përdoret minoriteti serb për të pasur një bashkëpunim me të ngushtë mes Prishtinës dhe Beogradit. Ai gjatë luftës ka qenë një nga drejtuesit ushtarakë të UÇK dhe njihej me emrin komandat Çeliku. 

Çfarë do të kërkojë Kosova më shumë nga Tirana për proçesin e negociatave, duket se tashmë fokusi i asaj cka ndodh për Kosovën është zhvendosur nga Tirana në Vjenë? 

Fatmir Limaj: Sigurisht procesi negociatave do të zhvillohet siç ishte parashikuar nga ndërmjetësit ndërkombëtarë, por kjo nuk e përjashton rolin e Tiranës zyrtare në drejtim të ndihmës së saj, si në lidhje me grupin negociator të Kosoves ashtu edhe në arenën ndërkombëtare. Roli i Tiranes zyrtare, është i rëndësishëm edhe për faktin se pala kosovare ka nevojë të shkëmbejë eksperiencën me shtetin shqiptar ose edhe ndihmën në forma të ndryshme megjithatë Shqipëria është një shtet, dhe me të gjitha instancat shtetërore diplomatike do të ndikojë për përmbylljen e statusit në mënyrë të suksesshme që do të reflektoje stabilitet rajonal. Askush nuk mund ta fshehë interesin e Tiranës zyrtare në drejtim të Kosovës ashtu siç ka qenë deri tani se paku në dy argumenta kryesore: e para se pjesa dërrmuese e Kosovës është shqiptare, në jemi një komb, e dyta është se zgjidhja e statusit të Kosovës sipas vullnetit të popullit të Kosovës do të reflektonte stabilitet rajonal. Ky stabiliteti i duhet edhe Tiranës edhe Kosovës dhe i duhet edhe vendeve të tjera fqinje. 

Çfarë është e përgatitur të lëshojë pala e Prishtinës në këto bisedime? 

Fatmir Limaj: Unë do të jap mendimin tim personal . Atje është një grup negociator, i ka mekanimzmat e tij dhe ata janë njerëz të përgjegjshëm të zgjedhur nga institucionet dhe ata e dinë shumë mirë punën e tyre. Por, nuk e përjashtojmë faktin që ne mund të japim ndihmën tonë si faktorë politikë dhe përmes mekanizmave tona do të japin mendimet dhe vizionet tona rreth bisedimeve. Ajo që është më e rëndësishme janë mesazhet e qarta që po vijnë kohët e fundit nga faktorët e rëndësishëm ndërkombëtarë siç është rasti Këshillit të Sigurimit dhe përfaqësuesit e Britanisë së Madhe ku më në fund është parë një dritë që bisedimet do të çojnë drejt statusit përfundimtar të Kosovës. Grupi negociator i Kosovës ka mundësi shumë të lehta manovrimi dhe veprimi. Pa dyshim që në negociatat kur futesh, çdo gjë mund të diskutohet. Janë negociata shumë të vështira, pasi edhe pala e Beogradit është e përgatitur seriozisht për këto bisedime. Por, unë mendoj që edhe pala jonë kosovare e ka kuptuar seriozitetin e çështjes, prandaj mendoj që edhe ajo është e përgatitur dhe do të jetë sa më e përgjegjshme në këtë proces negpciator. E rëndësishme për mua është çfarë do të jetë statusi final. Brenda për brenda mund të diskutohet, mund të negociaiohet, normalisht që një shteti si çdo shtet tjetër ka edhe detyrime. Kjo është e qartë para faktorit ndërkombëtar dhe para shoqërisë kosovare. Për klasën politike në Kosovë, duhet të them se në një shtet të ri demokratik, shteti duhet të ketë përgjegjësi për të gjithë qytetarët e tij. 

Në Kosovë situata është ende e pastabilizuar dhe thuhet se mund të ketë faktorë që mund ta destabilizojnë situatën. Sa e aftë do të jetë Kosova për ta frenuar një perpjekje të tillë të mundëshme? 

Fatmir Limaj: Para se të dilte UÇK-ja Kosova ka qenë e okupuar. Ka qënë një okupim klasik shovinisht i njohur botërisht dhe u dënua edhe nga bota demokratike me ndërhyrjen e NATO-s por përsa i përket zhvillimeve të 2004 unë nuk mund të prononcohem sepse kam qenë jashtë atij proçesi. Mendoj se ka diskutime për këtë çështje e sa e ka dëmtuar proçesin politik në Kosovë aq shumë sa që shumica shqiptare e kupton qartë se incidenteve të tilla do të dëmtojnë proçesin politik të Kosovës. Unë jam shumë i bindur që edhe qytetarët e Kosovës e dinë mirë se çka do të thotë që proçesi i politikës të dëmtohet pas gjithë atyre përpjekjeve dhe sakrificave që kanë bërë ata njerëz për të ardhur në një moment kur do të përcaktohet fati i Kosovës. 

Në kosovë ju militoni në një forcë e cila nuk ka fshehur ambicjet e veta për të ardhur në pushtet. Si e shihni perpsektivën pas 2006 në një Kosovë që ka shumë probleme ekonimike, sociale dhe ndërkohë që do të jetë edhe këto probleme politike pra për të ritestuar edhe njeherë forcat politke. Sa të vështiurë e shihni këtë stad pas statusit? 

Fatmir Limaj: Kjo do të jetë çështja kryesore që do të ngrihet tani e tutje. Mendoj se tani është momenti kur ne si klasë politike si ekspertë të fushës të përgatitim projektin strategjik të Kosovës pas statusit. Do të jetë Kosova e paravuar por nesër pas fitimit të pavarsisë ne na duhet të krijojmë një shtet funksional. Dhe besoj se do të jetë një gjëndje që sido që të ndodhë të funksionojë si një shoqëri demokratike dhe do të jem në ata që do ta mbajmë vetveten. Kosova ka shumë probleme ekonomike, sociale dhe të gjithë ashtu si të gjithë vendet e tjera në rajon. Statusi nuk i zgjidh problemet ai është një fazë që të hapë mundësitë që të zgjidhen problemet e grumbulluara me vitë të tëra. Prandja shoqërinë dhe politikën kosovare e presin angazhimë shumë të mëdha pas zgjidhjes së statusit por unë jam shumë i bindur para së gjithash se faktori ndërkombëtar është i interesuar që të ndërtojë një shtet funksional dhe jo një shtet të dështuar. Unë jam i binduir se ne do të ndërtojmë një shtet të paktën funskional 

Çfarë do të ndodhë menjëherë pas përcaktimit të statusit? A do të kërkojë opozita zgjedhje të reja në Kosovë dhe si i shihni problemet me të cilat duhet të përballet Kosova pas statusit? 

Fatmir Limaj: Siç e dini edhe Kosova funksionon sipas një kornizë kushtetuese e cila ka kufij të limituar është e ndërtuar mbi rezolutën 1244 që e ka paraparë misioni i UNMIK-ut. Pas zgjidhjes se problemit të statusit normalisht Kosova do të ketë kushtetutën e saj si shtet i pavarur dhe prandaj domosdoshmërisht vjen edhe cështja e zgjedhjeve te lira. Normalisht që do të kemi zgjedhje të lira me një kosovë të re me kushte të reja mbi të gjitha mbi një kornizë krejt të ndryshme nga ajo që është sot. PDK-ja si çdo forcë politike në këtë rast ka një qëllim: të fitojë zgjedhjet. PDK tashmë është e qartë se pa një reforme të brendshme reforme e cila do tu ofrohet qytetarëve një vizion të ri një vizion të një Kosove të re në një shtet i cili duhet të jetë funksional, mendoj se nuk mund ti evitojë zgjedhjet, këtë sjellje nuk mund ta bëjnë as partitë e tjera politike sepse deri më tani krejt tjetër ka 

Kjo luftë politike a bën të ndikojë në atë çka ndodh në negociatat në Vjenë. A do të shfrytëzohet ajo që ndodh në Vjenë për interesa të brendëshme politike? 

Fatmir Limaj: Nuk mund të supozoj por para së gjithash mendoj se në Kosovë prej saj ose do të fitojnë të gjithë ose do të humbasin të gjithë nga pak, për arsye se grupi negociator i ka të gjitha forcat politike apo ët gjitha forcat relevante. Mendoj se edhe nga anëtarë të grupin askush nuk duhet të mendojsë se cfarë do të përfitonte pas. Unë mendoj se ata duhet të jenë të vëmendshëm që të kryejnë këtë detyrë që e kanë me përgjegjësi tepër të madhe që nga ato bisedime ata ta sjellin Kosovën një shtet funskional. 
Marrëdhëniet 

Ne e kemi një minoritet serb në Kosovë të respektuar që ne duhet tja njohim të drejtën Beogradit për tu interesuar për bashkëatdhetarët e tyre dhe ne duhet të përdorim minoritetin serb si urë për të gjetur rrugët e bahskëpubimit mes dy vendeve, tha Limaj gjatë intervistës. 

Përfitues 

Grupi i Negociatave nuk duhet të mendojë për përfitimet që do të ketë ai që do ta nënshkruajë i pari pavarsinë e Kosovës. Sipas Limaj anëtarët e grupit duhet të jenë të kujdesshëm që të mos marrin përsipër detyrime të cilat nuk do të mund të përballohen nga shteti i ri i Kosovës

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## Llapi

Fatmir Limaj: Tirana rol aktiv per Kosoven, jo vezhguese  
E Shtune, 25 Shkurt 2006 
Nenkryetari i Partise Demokratike te Kosoves dhe ish-komandanti i UCK, menjehere pas kthimit nga Haga, qe e shpalli te pafajshem, viziten e pare e ka bere ne Shqiperi, ku eshte takuar me te gjithe personalitetet me te larta te vendit. Ai rrefen per qendrimin ne nje burg me Miloshevicin, zgjidhjen e statusit te Kosoves, dhe rolin determinant te Shqiperise 

Nenkryetari i Partise Demokratike te Kosoves, Fatmir Limaj, fton Tiranen zyrtare te luaje nje rol aktiv ne zgjidhjen e statusit final te Kosoves. Ne nje interviste per "Korrieri"-n, nje nga politikanet me ne ze ne Kosove vlereson se shteti shqiptar nuk duhet te ndjeke nga pozicioni i vezhguesit ate proces qe po ndodh. Limaj e konsideron teper te kenaqshme viziten ne Shqiperi dhe mendon se shume gjera kane ndryshuar ne sens pozitiv. Ai rrefen per gazeten, momentet kur ndodhej ne gjykaten e Hages dhe ndjesite kur kembehej ne nje vend me ish-presidentin serb, Sllobodan Milloshevic. Ne momente te caktuara Limaj pranon se ka ndjere frike gjate gjykimit, pasi ndodhej bashke ne nje vend me njerez, qe ne te vertete kishin bere krime kunder njerezimit. Partia Demokratike e Kosoves, sipas tij, duhet te ece ne kohe, te beje ndryshime te medha, duhet vazhdimisht te mesoje dhe krijoje rregulla te reja demokratike. Ndersa i cileson si spekulative, perderisa nuk ka dicka konkrete nga prokuroria dhe gjykata, fjalet se drejtues te caktuar te PDK-se jane perfshire ne afera me politikane te Shqiperise. 

Zoti Limaj, sapo keni perfunduar nje vizite ne Shqiperi. Si do ta konsideronit? 

Do ta ndaja ne dy pjese. Se pari, ishte paksa emocionale, pasi per mua gjithmone ka qene dicka emocionale te jem ne Tirane. Emocionale per t'u takuar me miq, me shoke, me njerez dhe per te pare vendin. Ne kete drejtim mbetem jashtezakonisht i kenaqur, pasi shoh ndryshime shume te medha, ndryshime shume pozitive. Tirana dhe Shqiperia ne teresi ka ndermarre hapa perpara, dhe cdo gje e presim ne linjen e duhur. Jam takuar me kreret e shtetit shqiptar, pastaj me subjektet politike. Edhe ketu jam jashtezakonisht i kenaqur dhe mbetem shume optimist per ate qe kam pare. Kam vene re nje relaksim te klimes politike shqiptare, dhe se klasa politike shqiptare tashme eshte e pergatitur per integrimin dhe obligimet qe e presin ne raport me Bashkimin Evropian. Ne teresi mund te them se nga kjo vizite jam ndare shume i kenaqur. 

Pse zgjodhet pikerisht kryeqytetin e Shqiperise, per udhetimin tuaj te pare jashte Kosoves pas kthimit nga tribunali nderkombetar i Hages? 

Sigurisht qe kjo vizite ka domethenien e vet. Une nuk kam startuar ne politike, por jam rikthyer ne te, te enjten e kaluar ne Kosove. Kam dashur qe viziten e pare jashte Kosoves ta bej ne Tirane per shume arsye. Se pari, sepse vete shteti shqiptar, miqte e mi, subjektet politike ne vazhdimesi kane shprehur perkrahje morale, per mua personalisht. Ata kane vazhduar te mbeshtesin proceset ne Kosove ne vazhdimesi dhe mbi te gjitha ajo cka eshte Kosova sot, eshte edhe si rezultat i nje kontributi te pamohueshem te njerezve te Shqiperise dhe shtetit shqiptar. 

Per te mbetur tek tribunali i Hages. Cilat ishin ndjesite tuaja kur gjendeshit ne nje vend me ish-presidentin serb Sllobodan Milloshevic? 

Ju mund ta merrni me mend sesi mund te ndjehet njeriu diku, ku bashke ndodhen edhe xhelati edhe viktima. 

Keni pasur kontakte me te? 

Jo. Jemi takuar e kemi pare njeri-tjetrin, por nuk kemi biseduar asnjehere. 

Tashme kur ndodheni larg Hages, si do ta konsideronit kete proces ku u perfshite? 

Kemi te bejme me nje proces kompleks, pavaresisht nga cili kendveshtrim e shikon. Haga duhet te ndahet ne prokurori dhe ne gjykate. Prokuroria e kishte menduar ashtu sic e kishte menduar se ka arsye qe edhe shqiptaret e Kosoves te shkojne atje. Ka gjetur edhe pretedimet e saj akuzuese, me idene se gjoja edhe shqiptaret kane bere krime. Ne ishim te obliguar t'i pergjigjeshim ketij obligimi me te verteten tone. Shkuam atje dhe gjykata mori vendimin e saj. 

A keni ndjere frike kur gjykoheshit? 

Ne jemi njerez, normalisht qe edhe kam ndjere frike. Me teper frike kur je brenda nje mekanizmi te tille, aq me teper kur je brenda nje vendi ku gjykohen njerez qe vertet kane bere krime, qe i kane sjelle shume dem dhe dhembje rajonit. Te futesh dhe te behesh njesh ne njefare menyre me ta, pastaj edhe ndjenja e pafajesise e humbet kuptimin kur je brenda me ta. 

Ne Shqiperi ka pasur debate ne lidhje me dergimin tuaj ne Hage. Partia Socialiste ka akuzuar nje minister aktual, se ka ndihmuar ne pergatitjen e dosjes suaj per ne Hage. Qendrojne keto? 

Une nuk kam komente per gjera te tilla. Kjo eshte nje ceshtja ime dhe do te kisha dashur qe te mbetet ceshtja ime personale e private. Kjo pavaresisht sesi eshte, nuk do te doja te kishte ndikime as ne politiken shqiptare dhe as ne Kosove. Do te doja te mbetej ceshtja ime dhe e askujt tjeter. Nuk eshte e ndershme as e drejte qe kjo ceshtje te perdoret. Kjo eshte ceshtje e imja. Une nuk di gje per keto pretendime, tani po i degjoj. 

Si e shikoni fatin e zgjidhjes se statusit final te Kosoves ne periudhen post Rugova? 

Kosova eshte futur ne nje rruge te zgjidhjes se statusit te saj, te pretendimeve shekullore te saj per te pasur nje shtet. Ne jemi ne fazen perfundimtare per perfundimin e ketij statusi. Mendoj se skena politike kosovare dhe klasa politike kosovare e kane kuptuar rendesine e situates ne te cilen gjenden. Duhet te kete nje unitet veprues, qe sa me shpejt keto deshira qe ka pasur ky vend, t'i permbushe ne menyren me te mire te mundshme. Kjo klase politike duhet te tregoje nje shkalle te larte te pjekurise dhe t'i ofroje edhe te tjereve qe jetojne ne Kosove te gjitha te drejtat. Te krijojne mundesine qe Kosova te behet shtet per te gjithe qytetaret e saj. Vetem atehere kur Kosova do te jete nje shtet qe do te kenaqe interesat e popullit dhe permes ligjit qe duhet te zbatohet dhe qe te gjithe qytetaret te jene te barabarte para ligjit, vetem atehere mund te themi se klasa politike shqiptare e ka kryer detyren e saj. Ne kete moment gjerat mund te futen ne rrugen e mbare te integrimit evropian e rajonal. 

Sa demokratike eshte PDK-ja e Kosoves. Kam parasysh ketu faktin, se para se te shkoni ne Hage ne nje kongres te partise keni kritikuar lidershipin? 

Ju mund ta merrni me mend dhe skenen politike te Kosoves. Aq sa eshte demokratike Kosova, eshte edhe klasa politike dhe partite e saj. Partia Demokratike e Kosoves eshte nje hap para, por duhen edhe shume reforma te tjera. PDK-ja duhet te ece ne kohe, te beje ndryshime te medha, duhet vazhdimisht te mesoje dhe krijoje rregulla te reja demokratike. Ne jemi ne fazat fillestare te funksionalizimit te partive politike, por edhe te shtetit te Kosoves. Ndaj Partia Demokratike e Kosoves nuk eshte nje rast i vecante, ka bere nje hap para, por ka edhe shume te tjere hapa per te hedhur ne kuader te demokratizimit te saj te brendshem. Kjo do te conte ne demokratizim edhe te shoqerise kosovare. 

Pas luftes per clirimin e Kosoves, ka pasur fjale se disa politikane te PDK-se ishin perfshire ne afera te dyshimta me politikane te Shqiperise.... 

Mendoj se, perderisa ne nuk kemi fakte, keto mbeten ne fazen e spekulimeve. Nje gje duhet ta keni te qarte edhe ju ne Shqiperi edhe ne ne Kosove, organet hetimore jane ata, te cilet bejne hetimet dhe organi i duhur per te konstatuar nje gjendje te dhene eshte gjykata. Derisa keto dy mekanizma nuk kane levizur dhe perderisa sot nuk kemi asnje gje nga ato qe thuhen, mbetemi ne kuadrin e spekulimeve per hesape ditore. 

Zoti Limaj, cili do deshironin te ishte roli i Shqiperise ne zgjidhjen e statusit te Kosoves? 

Shqiperia nuk mjafton te kete vetem nje rol vezhgues, por duhet te kete nje rol aktiv. Kjo nepermjet mekanizmave te saj ne kuader krijimit dhe konsolidimit te shtetit te Kosoves. Te drejten per t'iu drejtuar Shqiperise, askush nuk duhet te na e mohoje. Shqiperia zyrtare nuk duhet te rrije indiferente ne drejtim te aktivizimit te te gjitha potencialeve shteterore. Kjo sepse zgjidhja e statusit te Kosoves, ne nje menyre apo ne nje tjeter, eshte ne interes te te gjithe rajonit. Fakti se ne Kosove jeton nje shumice shqiptare, eshte nje fakt historik, nje fakt real. Ne nuk duhet ta shohim si barre dhe as si frike, apo si dicka se si do na thone te tjeret. Ne duhet ta respektojme kete, dhe shteti shqiptar ka obligim te interesohet ne menyre aktive per ate cka po ndodh ne Kosove dhe si po shkojne gjerat. Ne anen tjeter eshte edhe nje interes tjeter po aq shume i rendesishem. Zgjidhja e statusit te Kosoves do te sherbente si faktor stabilizues edhe per Tiranen zyrtare, por edhe zonat e tjera te rajonit. Politika shqiptare eshte mese e qarte, e interesuar qe ky rajon te kete stabilitet, qe ky rajon te vazhdoje integrimin drejt Evropes. Ne nuk mund te kemi integrime nese kemi kriza. Nje krize qe vetem vazhdon ne Kosove, do te demtonte te gjitha proceset integruese te shteteve ne rajon. Ne kete drejtim ky eshte nje motiv i dyte i Tiranes zyrtare, se pse ajo duhet ta kete rolin aktiv. Kjo per te mbyllur edhe keto plage te fundit ne Ballkan e te gjithe te ecim drejt proceseve integruese. 

Bisedoi: Dardan Malaj 


korrieri

----------


## ARIANI_TB

Intervista ekskluzive e Fatmir Limajt ne News 24: Pas percaktimit te Statusit te Kosoves, PDK-ja do te kerkoje zgjedhje te reja 

*Nga Ina Koxha* 

TIRANE (22 Shkurt)-“Pas zgjidhjes se problemit te statusit, Partia Demokratike e Kosoves do te kerkoje te behen zgjedhje te reja. Pas statusit normalisht Kosova do te kete kushtetuten e saj si shtet i pavarur dhe prandaj domosdoshmerisht vjen edhe ceshtja e zgjedhjeve te lira, prandaj eshte krejt normale qe te kemi zgjedhje te lira me nje Kosove te re me kushte krejt te reja dhe ne kushte politike krejt te reja. PDK-ja si cdo force poltike ne kete rast ka nje qellim: te fitoje zgjedhjet dhe deri kur nuk do t’i fitoje keto zgjedhje ajo smund te jete e kenaqur sepse nje force politike e dyte ne Kosove e ka kete pretendim”, keshtu eshte shprehur ne nje interviste ekskluzive per televizionin Newz 24 Fatmir Limaj i cili ka vizituar Tiranen sot per nje vizite zyrtare. 

Cili eshte qellimi i vizites tuaj ne Tirane zoti Limaj? 

Qellimi i vizites sime eshte te falenderoj klasen politike shqiptare per ndihmen qe Tirana zyrtare po jep per Kosoven ne kete moment kaq delikat ne te cilin ajo ndodhet. 

Çfare do te kerkoje Kosova me shume nga tirana per procesin e negociatave, duket se tashme fokusi i asaj cka ndodh per Kosoven eshte zhvendosur nga Tirana ne Vjene? 

Sigurisht procesi negociatave do te zhvillohet sic ishte parashikuar nga ndermjetesit nderkombetare, por kjo nuk e perjashton rolin Tiranen zyrtare ne drejtim te ndihmeses se saj, si ne lidhje me grupin negociator te Kosoves ashtu edhe ne arenen nderkombetare. Roli i Tiranes zyrtare, koordinimi dhe bashkepunimi me faktorin politik kosovar, Grupi Negiator edhe ne skenen politike eshte i rendesishem edhe per faktin se pala kosovare ka nevoje te shkembeje eksperiencen me shtetin shqiptar ose edhe ndihmen ne forma te ndryshme megjithate Shqiperia eshte nje shtet dhe me te gjithe instancat shteterore diplomatike do te ndikoje per permbylljen e statusit ne menyre te suksesshme qe do te reflektoje stabilitet rajonal. Askush nuk mund ta fshehe interesin e Tiranes zyrtare ne drejtim te Kosoves ashtu sic ka qene deri tani se paku ne dy argumenta kryesore, e para se pjesa derrmuese e Kosoves eshte shqiptare, ne jemi nje komb dhe normalisht eshte krejt i natyrishem impenjimi i Tiranes zyrtare ne kete drejtim. Por e dyta eshte se zgjidhja e statusit te Kosoves sipas vullnetit te popullit te Kosoves do te reflektonte stanbilitet rajonal. Ky stabiliteti i duhet edhe Tiranes edhe Kosoves dhe i duhet edhe vendeve te tjera fqinje. 

Negociatat do te jene te veshtire, te dyja palet kane qendrime te kunderta, megjithe nje atmosfere qe po ndjehet qe duket se do te jete pavaresia. Çfare eshte e pergatitur te leshoje pala e Prishtines ne keto bisedime? 

Une do te jap mendimin tim personal. Atje eshte nje grup negociator, i cili ka mekanimzmat e tij dhe ata jane njerez te pergjegjshwm te zgjedhur nga institucionet dhe ata e dine shume mire punen e tyre. Por, nuk e perjashtojme faktin qe ne mund te japim ndihmen tone si faktore politike dhe permes mekanizmave tona do te japin mendimet dhe vizionet tona rreth bisedimeve. Ajo qe eshte me e rendesishme jane mesazhet e qarta qe po vijne kohet e fundit nga faktoret e rendesishem nderkombetarw, sic eshte rasti i Keshillit tw Sigurimit dhe perfaqwsuesit e Britanise se Madhe ku me ne fund eshte pare nje drite qw bisedimet do te cojne drejt statusit perfundimtar te Kosoves. Grupi Negociator i Kosoves ka mundesi shume te lehta manovrimi dhe veprimi. Pa dyshim qe ne negociata kur futesh, çdo gje mund te diskutohet. Jane negociata shume te veshtira, pasi edhe pala e Beogradit eshte e pergatitur seriozisht per keto bisedime. Por, une mendoj qe edhe pala jone kosovare e ka kuptuar seriozitetin e ceshtjes, prandaj mendoj qe edhe ajo eshte e pergatitur dhe do te jete sa me e pergjegjshme ne kete proces. E rendesishme per mua eshte cili do te jete statusi final. Brenda per brenda mund te diskutohet, mund te negociohet, normalisht qe nje shtet i si cdo shtet tjeter ka edhe detyrime. Kjo eshte e qarte para faktorit nderkombetar dhe para shoqerise kosovare. Per klasen politike ne Kosove, duhet te them se ne nje shtet te ri demokratik, shteti duhet te kete pergjegjesi per te gjithe qytetaret e tij dhe ate duhet ta demostrojne cdo dite ne te gjitha drejtimet ne menyre qe te gjithe qytetareve te Kosoves t’u ofrohet perspektiva, siguria dhe mundesia per te jetuar ne Kosove, dhe njekohesisht per te jetuar dhe t’u ndjere i lire duke respektuar dallimet etnike. Kosova ka nje realitet dhe ky realitet duhet te respektohet nga te gjithe. Po ashtu pergjegjesine kryesore per zhvillimet e metejshme ne Kosove duhet ta kete shumica. Dhe kjo do te nenkputonte futjen ne nje proces te mirfillte demokratik per te cilen ne pretendojme. 

Zoti Limaj, Kosova ne mars te 2004-es befasoi me ate shperthim qe pati si pasoje e atij incidenti shume te dhunshem qe ndodhi ne Mitrovice. Ju keni luftuar dhe punuar ne nje Kosove qe ka qene jo e stabilizuar ne vitet kur UCK-ja do te vinte ne skene. Ne kosove situata eshte ende e pastibilizuar dhe thuhet se mund te kete faktore qe mund ta destabuilizojne situaten. Sa e afte do te jete Kosova per ta frenuar nje perpjekje te tille te mundeshme? 

Para se te dilte UCK-ja Kosova ka qene e okupuar. Ka qene nje okupin klasik shovinisht i njohur borterisht dhe u denua edhe nga bota demokratike me nderhyrjen e NATO-s por persa i perkret zhvillimeve te 2004-es une nuk mund te prononcohem sepse kam qene jashte atij procesi. Mendoj se ka diskutime per kete ceshtje e sa e ka demtuar procesin politik ne Kosove. Dhe une jam i bindur se qytetaret e Kosoves ne kete rast dhe klasa politike kane marre mesime te mjaftueshme me zhvillimet e 2004-es dhe nuk duhet te jene indiferente ndaj dickaje te tille. Une jam shume i bindur qe edhe qytetatret e Kosoves e dine mire se cka do te thote qe procesi i politkes te demtohet pas gjithe atyre perpjekjeve dhe sakrificave qe kane bere ata njerez per te ardhur ne nje moment kur do te percaktohet fatiu i Kosoves. Ato duhet te jene te gatshem per te perballuar te gjithe propozimet qe do te vijne. Do te kete provokime, dhe ndoshta do te jene te tilla, por mendoj se klasa politke duhet te tregoje cdo dite gatishmerine e saj per t’u treguar njerezve se nuk mund t’i kenaqim te gjithe por ne do te sjellim ato cka ne i kemi obligime shoqerise shqiptare qe t’u ngushtohet sa me shume hapesire elkementeve te tille qe deshirojne te destabolizojne procesin politik te Kosoves. 

Jemi ne fazen e pare te negociatave. Te gjithe perfaqesuesit e Kosoves jane unike ne qendrimet e tyre. Te gjithe shpresojme qe negociatat do te perfundojne brenda ketij vitit me percaktimin e statutit qe pritet te jete pavarsia. Kosova do t’i rikthehet jetes normale ku ka forca qe jane ne pushtet dhe ka forca qe rrijne ne opozite. Largimi nga jeta e presidentit Rugova ka nje ndryshim ne balancen e pushtetve. Ne Kosove ju militoni ne nje force e cila nuk ka fshehur ambiciet e veta per te ardhur ne pushtet. Si e shihni perpsektiven pas 2006-es ne nje Kosove qe ka shume probleme ekonomike, sociale dhe nderkohe qe do te kete edhe keto probleme politike pra per te ritestuar edhe nje here forcat politke. Sa te veshtire e shihni kete stad pas statusit? 

Kjo do te jete ceshtja kryesore qe do te ngrihet tani e tutje. Mendoj se tani eshte momenti kur ne si klase politike si eksperte te fushes, te pergatitim projektin strategjik te Kosoves pas statusit. Do te jete Kosova e paravuar por qe neser pas fitimit te pavarsise ne na duhet te krijojme nje shtet funksional. Dhe besoj se do te jete nje gjenjde qe sido qe te ndodhe te funskionoje si nje shoqeri demokratike dhe do te jemi ne ata qe do ta mbajme vetveten. Kosova ka shume probleme ekonomike, sociale si te gjithe vendet e tjera ne rajon, prandaj klasa politike e Kosoves nuk mund t’i heqe me apriori me kryerjen e ceshtjes se statusit dhe t’i lere anash sepse statusi nuk i zgjidh problemet. Ai eshte nje mundesi baze qe te zgjidhen problemet e grumbulluara me vite te tera. Prandja shoqerine dhe politiken kosovare e presin angazhime shume te medha pas zgjidhjes se statusit por une jam shume i bindur para se gjithesh se faktori nderkomebetar eshte i interesuar qe te ndertoje nje shtet funksional dhe jo nje shtet te deshtuar. Ne si klase politike duhet te kemi projekte te gatshme qe ky shtet te funksionoje neser. 

Viti 2006 shenon nje unifikim ne faktorin politik ne Kosove, megjithate duke menduar pas ketij statusi kur ne shpresojme qe Kosova te jete e pavarausr dhe do te filloje lufta politike mes Pozites dhe Opozites, Partia Demokratike e Kosoves qe ka lindur nga UCK-ja ka mbetur ne opozite por synon qarte qe te jete ne pushtet nderkohe qe LDK-ja eshte prej shume vitesh ne pushtet. Nderkohe eshte ndare nga jeta edhe lideri hitorik i LDK-se Rugova. Cfare do te ndodHe menjehere pas percaktimit te statusit, a do te kerkoje opozita zgjedhje te reja ne Kosove dhe si i shihni problemet me te cilat duhet te perballet Kosova pas statusit? 


Sic e dini edhe ju Kosova funksionon sipas nje kornize kushtetuese e cila ka kufij te limituar. Eshte e ndertuar mbi rezoluten 1244 qe e ka parapare misioni i UNMIK-ut ketu. Pas zgjidhjes se problemit te statusit, normalisht Kosova do te kete kushtetuten e saj si shtet i pavarur dhe prandaj domosdoshmerisht vjen edhe ceshtja e zgjedhjeve te lira prandaj eshte krejt normale qe do te kemi zgjedhje te lira me nje Kosove te re dhe ne kushte politike krejt te reja mbi te gjitha mbi nje kornize krejt te ndryshme nga ajo qe eshte sot. PDK-ja si cdo force politike ne kete rast ka nje qellim: te fitoje zgjedhjet. Dhe deri kur nuk do t’i fitoje keto zgjedhje ajo s’mund te jete e kenaqur sepse nje force politike e dyte ne Kosove e ka kete pretendim. PDK tashme eshte e qarte se pa nje reforme te brendshme reforme e cila do t’u ofrohet qytetareve nje vizion te ri nje vizion te nje Kosove te re ne nje shtet i cili duhet te jete funksional, mendoj se nuk mund t’i evitoje zgjedhjet, kete sjellje nuk mund ta bejne as partite e tjera politike sepse deri tani, skena politike ka qene krejt tjeter para zgjidhjes se statusit final te Kosoves. Une jam i bindur se cdo gje tjeter do te jete pas zgjedhjes se statusit final. Ato forca politke qe do te kene vizion, sigurisht qe do te fitojne zgjedhjet dhe do te ecin perpara. Deri tani ne Kosove shumica e zgjedhjeve qe kane shkuar jane votuar kunder njeri-tjetrit. Ende nuk kemi votuar per oferten, per vizionet ata qe ofrojne, oferten me te mire. Une jam i sigurt qe pas zgjedhjes se statusit Kosova do te futet ne nje stad te ri te vizionit te saj politik dhe qytetaret e saj do te fillojne te votojne dhe te perqafojne vizionet me te mira. 

Kjo lufte politike a ben te ndikoje ne ate cka ndodh ne negociatat ne Vjene pra ata qe negociojne perballojne nje kosto per ato qe kane ndryshuar per ato qe kane pranuar dhe ato qe nuk kane pranuar. A do te shfrytezohet ajo qe ndodh ne Vjene per interesa te brendeshme politike? 

Nuk mund te supozoj por para se gjithash mendoj se ne Kosove prej saj ose do te fitojne te gjithe ose do te hubasin te gjithe nga pak, per arsye se Grupi Negociator nese e shohim i ka te gjitha forcat politike apo et gjitha forcat relevante. Mendoj se edhe nga anetare te grupit askush nuk duhet te mendoje se cfare do te perfitonte me pas. Une mendoj se ata duhet te jene te vemendshem qe te kryejne kete detyre qe e kane me pergjegjesi teper te madhe qe nga ato bisedime ata ta bejne Kosoven nje shtet funskional, nje shtet qe te marre sa me pak obligime, obligime qe mund t’i mbaje shteti i Ri i Kosoves dhe te mos ta fusin ne obligime qe nuk do te mund t’i mbajne dhe te dalim pastaj si nje shtet i deshtuar ose nje shtet i cili nuk mund t’i perballoje detyrimet e veta. Mendoj qe Grupi Negociator duhet te fokusohet ne kete drejtim qe ta nxjerre Kosoven me obligime te perballueshme dhe me nje shoqeri demokratike dhe nje shtet modern i cili eshte i gatshem t’u bashkohet shteteve te rajonit dhe per te filluar integrimet e saj europiane. Ky duhet te jete qellimi paresor. Se kush do te jete pale qe do te perfitoje nga negociatat, mendoj se kjo nuk eshte ceshtje e rendesishme, sepse ketu nuk flitet per nje projektligj, por ketu bisedohet per fatin e nje vendi. Prandja eshte e rendesishme qe per kete fat te ketij vendi njerezit te jene te pergjegjshem sepse kjo do te vendoset nje here te vetme dhe per gjenerata te tera. Prandaj une jma i bindur se klasa politike dhe Grupi Negociator ka nje shkalle te tille te pjekurise politike per te mos menduar per perfitimet qe mund te kene ne te ardhmen. Une dua te shtoj edhe nje gje, Grupi Negociator i Kosoves nuk duhet te shikoje se kush do te nenshkruaje i pari pavaresine. Ceshtja e pavarsise se Kosoves dhe vullneti i popullit kosovar ka perfunduar qe ne 12 qershor 1999. Ata kane obligime dhe askush nuk ka merita se kush do ta nenshkruaje pavarsine. Ata kane vetem pergjegjesi. Une mendoj se nuk eshte momenti te shohim se kush do te dale i pari dhe se kush do te perfitoje. Ketu duhet te dalim te gjithe si nje trup. Do te fitoje Kosova apo do te humbe Kosova. Mendoj se Grupi i Kosoves e ka kuptuar kete ceshtje dhe shpresoj se ata do te veprojne unike. 

Marredheniet e ardhshme te Kosoves si shtet me vende te tjera te Rajonit. Cili eshte vizioni juaj per marredhenet e neserme te Kosoves me Serbine duke pasur parasysh qe Serbia eshte jo vetem fqinji juaj fizik por eshte edhe nje nga faktoret e rendesishme ekonomike te rajonit? 

Duhet te kuptohet se jemi ne nje realitet krejt te ri dhe nuk eshte ai realitet qe ka qene para luftes. Zhvillimi ekonomik ne raport qe ka pasur Kosova me Serine nuk ehste sot sic ka qene perpara per shkaqet qe dihen dhe besoj se me nje Kosove te pavavuar do te krijome shancet te reja dhe mundesi per te gjitha vendet e rajonit dhe pse jo edhe me Serbine. Ne e kemi nje minoritet serb ne Kosove te respektuar qe ne duhet t’ia njohim te drejten Beogradit per t’u interesuar per bashkeatdhtaret e tyre dhe ne duhet te perdorim minoritetin serb si ure per te gjetur rruget e bashkepunimit mes dy vendeve. Por askush nuk mund te na marre ate te drejte legjitime per te filluar bashkepunimin me shtetin shqiptar ne si Kosove dhe pastaj keto integrime t’i vazhdojme me integrime rajonale drejt integrimeve europiane. Mendoj se ne si shqiptare ne kete rast duhet te tregojme aftesite tona dhe kulture integrimi. 

Intervistoi Edvin Parruca

----------


## ARIANI_TB

Shkruajnë: 
Xhemil ZEQIRI dhe Fadil SHYTI 

*LETËR PËRSHËNDETËSE VËLLEZËRVE TË IDEALEVE ÇLIRIMTARE 
KOMANDANTIT TË UÇK-së, FATMIR LIMAJ DHE USHTARËVE TË DEVOTSHËM HARADIN BALAJ DHE ISAK MUSLIUT.* 

Përqafime vëllazërore nga Skandinavia! 

I nderuar komandant dhe ju të nderuar ushtarë të lirisë Fatmir Limaj, Haradin Balaj dhe Isak Musliu! 

Në pa mundësi për të ardhur në katundet tuaja dhe atje në burgun e Shevengenit, prej së largu duam t´jua shtërngojmë duart fort dhe t´i përshendesim dhe familjet tuaja fisnike, familjet që ju rritën, ju edukuan dhe ju shkolluan si bij´të vërtetë të kombit për t´ i dalë zot vetes, familjes dhe kombit, siç u dëshmuat fuqishëm duke u inkuadruar në famëmadhen Ushtri Çlirimtare e Kosovës. 
Ty, Fatmir vëllai, u bëre një ndër udhëheqesit e kësaj ushtrie, prandaj aspak nuk gabuan shokët dhe shoqet kur të quajtën gjatë luftës çlirimtare, komandant "Çeliku". 

Ne, që ishim larg mëmdheut tonë të dashur në ato vite të rënda u solidarizuam me luftën e drejtë të popullit tonë, sepse ju njihnim ju që ishit vu në ballë të kësaj lufte se ishit të vendosur të luftonit për lirinë Kosovës dhe të viseve tjera shqiptare që mbetën padrejtësisht nën qizmet e huaja pushtuese sllave. 

Ty o vëlla i dashur, me zgjuarsi dhe largpamësi me aksione konkrete në fushëbeteja i ke dhënë grushte të fuqishme armikut duke e ngritur lart e më lart në piedestalet e historisë sonë të re emrin e madh të UÇK-së së lavdishme që i tmerroi armiqtë dhe tradhtarët e vendit të shqiponjave krenare. 

Gjatë asaj resistence të madhe, para dhe gjatë bombardimeve, Ty dhe shokët tuaj kacafyteshit me bishat sllave në tokë ndërsa nga ajri mbi qindra km lartësi bombardonin aleatët tanë të NATOS të cilët nuk futeshin dot në luftën tokësore. 
Pra, ju or trima me fuqinë e hovit luftarak shqiptar dhe me ndihmën e vëllezërve shqiptarë të Shqipërisë së andej Drinit e thyet kufirin tek Kosharja legjendare, atë kufi-zi, që na e kishin vendosur (imponuar me dhunë ), miqtë e armiqëve tanë shekullorë në Londrën e mallkuar të vitit të mbrapshtë, 1913 dhe ky mallkim i historisë europiane u rifirmos sërish më 1992, me tendencën reaksionare se: kufiri në mes shqiptarëvet nuk do lejohet të lëvizë dot! 

Por, ju shokët e legjendarit Adem Jashari e quat amanetin e tij deri në fund; duke i bërë gurët e kufirit copa copa!... 

Vëlla i dashur, ne mërgimtarët pandalshëm jemi munduar kush më shumë e kush më pak, kemi bërë përpjekëje që ta ndihmojmë popullin nga aspekti politik, ekonomik dhe besa edhe me armë në dorë t´i çasemi atdheut kur qe në rrezik! 

Për ato ndihma të sinqerta për të cilat konsiderojmë se ia kemi borxh popullit tonë të shumëvuajtur as jemi penduar as s ´do të pendohemi kurrë! 
Ne, vetëm një brengë e kemi, sepse mendojmë që kemi dhënë pak kontribut për aq sa dëshironim të japim!... 

Në kohën e lufës çlirimtare dhe më pastaj kishte dhe ka shqipfolës plan(g)prishës, mjeranë, trutharë dhe tradhtarë që dilnin me zë e vepra kundër çlirimtarëve dhe çlirimtareve, kundër atyre që u betuan në flamurin e Gjergj Kastriotit dhe Ismail Qemailit, kur dihet se bota na njohu botërisht vetëm me atë flamur!... 

Pastaj, tani po shihet mirëfilli që pas përfundimit të luftës, që kur forcat ndërkombëtare u futën në Kosovë dhe filluan padrejtësitë ndaj popullit tonë i dalur nga lufta i lodhur dhe i traumatizuar, ne vazhduam aktivitetin politk dhe informativ nga Kopenhaga dhe Malmoja Ne, që nga fillimi i kemi vërejtur dhe për këtë e kemi ngritur zërin me gojë dhe me shkrime se: UNMIK-u, do të bëjë provokime të rënda siç qe fillimisht lejimi i fomimimit të enklavave serbe në veri dhe në zemër të Kosovës, çarmatosja e ushtarëve tanë, ndarja dhe copëtimi i ri i trojeve tona shqiptare, siç është rasti i Mitrovicës dhe ato 2500 ha (hektarë katrorë) tokë që Serbia ia dha si peshqesh IRJM-së. 

Partitë "demokratike", që Serbia i lejoi të formoheshin, de fakto e kishin sabotuar luftën dhe do bëheshin shërbëtore të kolonizatorëve (pushtuesve) të rinj. 
Pastaj, u pa qartë se flamurin e lirisë, pra udhëheqëjen e fitores për fillimin e ndërtimit të shtetit të Kosovës, nuk mundën ta marrin dot çlirimtarët por shërbëtorët e huaj... 
Kjo, erdhi dhe si pasojë e votimit antidemokratik me lista të mbyllura nga këto parti, që e kurdisën këtë komplot me ndërkombëtarët, shkelësit më cinikë të demokracisë në Kosovë. 

Nga të gjitha këto padrejtësi natyrisht si çdo atdhetarë as ne nuk mund të ishim të qetë!... 
Pastaj, veprimi tepër antinjerëzorë dhe më antidemokratik i burgosjeve të komandantëve dhe ushtarëve të UÇK-së, të përplasur nga gjykatat e huaja e të akuzuar me ligjet e ish-Jugosllavisë si në Kosovë ashtu edhe në Hagë, na ka shqetësuar së tepërmi; prandaj, ne kemi bërë disa protesta nëpër institucionet daneze, europiane dhe deri në OKB; për lirimin nga burgjet të bijëve më të mirë të Kosovës, që u izoluan në Hagë dhe në Dubravën famëkeqe, ku u derdhë aq shumë gjak shqiptari!... 

Ne, me kohë kemi konstatuar se këto ishin komplote të kurdisura politike dhe me kohë kemi deklaruar: në Prishtinë, Dubravë dhe në Hagë, nuk po dënohen krimet, por e drejta e popullit shqiptar të Kosovës! 
Atje, po tentohet të barazohen krimet e kriminelëve okupatorë sllavë, me çlirimimin e çlirimtarëve shqiptarë! 
Natyrisht, duke e argumentauar me fakte të pamohueshme. 

Vëllezër të dashur çlirimtarë! 

Në kohën kur ju ishit atje të mbyllur si luanët në hekura; në Kosovë zhvillimet politike morën kahje tjera, pra, aspakt pozitive: padrejtësisht, popullit tonë iu ka imponuar poltika e S. Millosheviqit por, pa praninë e tij fizike. 

Në Kosovë u bënë zgjedhje me listat të mbyllura si para luftës. 
Në kohën e viteve 92-97, kur S. Millosheviqi u jepte të drejtë partive pacifiste të bëjnë zgjedhje ”të lira” por asesi të kërkojnë dhe të punojnë për zgjidhjen e problemit të Kosovës. 
E njëjta gjë po bëhet tani nëpërmjet këtyre institucioneve ndërkombtare të instaluara në Kosovë. 
Partitë pacifiste e në veçanti LDK-ja, po ia imponon popullit shqiptar edhe simbolet private siç janë ;hymni,flamuri dhe gjuha e re "kosovarqe" siç po tentojnë ta quajnë disa "gjuhëtarë" lokalistë. 

Nëse ne veprimtarët e viteve 70-80 ta, e kemi ngritur kërkesën për Kosovën Repuplikë, ajo ka qenë strategji e përkohëshme, sepse atëbotë ashtu do të arrihej më lehtë tek ideja jonë madhore e ribashkimit të Shqipërisë Etnike. 
Ndërsa, tani pas shkatërrimit të ish-Jugosllavisë, ne shqiptarët është krejt e natyrshme të dalim hapur për ribashkimin me Nënën Shqipëri. 

Tani, fatkeqësisht rrjedhat politke kanë filluar të marrin rrugë të kundërta, të padëshiruara për çdo atdhetar, kanë marrë rrugën e përçarjes kombëtare! 

Vëllezër të dashur idealesh çlirimtare, 

Unë, jam nga Tetova dhe ua them sinqerisht se ëndërra jonë ishte të bashkohemi me Kosovën siç ka qenë dikur, para se t´i ndanin me dhunë trojet tona. 
Ne sot, kurrsesi nuk duhet të pranojmë të mbesim nën veladonin e zi të vetëmashtrimit që në emër të çfardo demokracie sërish të na sakatosin fuqitë imperialiste antishqiptare por duhet të kambëgulim fort që kjo padrejtësi të përmirësohet. 

Për ta bërë këtë me sukses, le të shpresojmë pa dhembje sakrificash të mëdha, ne duhet të përcaktohemi fort që ta kërkojmë të drejtën e kombeve për vetëvendosje, kjo e drejtë ne shqiptarëve na u mohua deri tani nga shtetet ballkanike dhe europiane edhe pse dihet botërisht se kjo e drejtë është e sanksionuar me ligjet ndërkombëtare e cila e lejon të drejtën e shkëputjes nga shtetet e huaja dhe bashkimin me shtetin amë, në rastin konkret pra të drejtën e kombit tonë që ta realizoj parimin madhor: NJË KOMB, NJË SHTET! 

Tani, po debatohet shumë për zgjidhjen e statusit përfundimtar të Kosovës, pra me bisedime; por, çka e bënë të rrezikshme çështjen është fakti se për grupin negociator dëgjohet zëshëm kërkesa absurde e shumë diplomatëve euro-atlantikë, që gjatë këtyre bisedimeve duhet që palët (këtu barazohen) xhelatët me viktimat; duhet të bëjnë kompromise!!! 
Po e përfundojmë këtë letër me mendimin e një filozofi të madh i cili shkruante: 
a do të bëjmë kompromise me kusarët? 
Dhe, përgjigjej po vet! 
Patjetër që do të bëjmë, por kurr që, me pretekstin e këtij kompromisi, të marrim pjesë në krim! 

Vëllezër të dashur idealesh çlirimtare, 

Urojmë të jeni mirë me shëndet, të jeni të pathyeshëm si kurdoherë përballë rreziqeve dhe komploteve që po i përgaditen Kosovës dhe viseve tjera shqiptare! 

Gëzuar për lirimin tuaj nga burgu famëkeq i Hagës! 

Ushtarit të devotshëm, Haradin Balaj i urojmë QËNDRESË dhe dalje të shpejtë nga burgu, konsiderojmë se atje mbahet padrejtësisht! 

Vëlla i dashur Fatmir, 
Gjatë gjykimit dhe lirimit tuaj nga burgu i Hagës; në personalitetin tuaj e shihinim personalitetin e të madhit atdhetar, Avni Rustemi kur gjykohej në Paris, për vrasjen e tradhtarit me damkë Esat Toptanit, pastaj lirimi i tij, kur u vërtetua pafajësia. 

Ndërsa, në personalitetin e Haradin Balajt e shihnim titanikun, çlirimtarin shqiptar i cili për më tepër se një shekull po dënohet padrejtësisht nga shtetet sllave të Ballkanit të egër dhe nga Europa cinike dhe aleate besnike e tyre... 

Ndërsa, në personalitetin e pathyeshëm të ushtarit Isak Musliu e shihnim intelektualin luftëtar shqiptar i cili qëndron i patundur përballë rreziqeve që ia solli koha-luftë!... 

Kësaj letre të sinqertë si një vesë shkëlqyese që buron nga zemrat tona, më së miri i shkon urimi: 
Gëzuar për lirimin tuaj! 
Qëndresë për vëllaun tonë të idealeve!... 

Kopenhagë-Malmë, 6-7 dhjetor 2005

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## Llapi

MIRË SE NA ERDHE O FAT I MIRË



Dialog i kohës



Kur drithëronim para sulmeve paqësore të të gjithë atyre të cilëve u pengonte liria jonë dhe me mjete paqësore mundoheshin ta rrezikojnë atë që ti me shokët e tu lavdiplotë ia falët këtij vendi, në vigjilje të ditës së madhe të pavarësisë së Kosovës, të cilën ju na e sollët, drejtësia ndërkombëtare u radhit përkrah jush dhe në këtë mënyrë edhe para botës dëshmuat se njëmend jeni farkëtues të lirisë



Nga Ekrem Kryeziu



Miku im, kur do ta lexosh këtë shkrim që e kam titulluar Mirë se na erdhe o Fat i Mirë, ti ndoshta do të ma shohësh për të madhe, sepse unë e di siç e di edhe ti, që ti o Fatmir, kurrë nuk je larguar nga Kosova. 

Ti, vërtet, vetëm fizikisht, dy vite e dhjetë muaj qëndrove larg nesh, sado që ne, në zemrat tona, me qesëndi e ruanim energjinë tënde pozitive dhe vizionet e tua për të ardhmen tonë të ndritshme, na i ndriçonin ninëzat e mendjes derisa ngrohtësia e buzëqeshjes sate shpresëdhënëse na jepte vullnet dhe forcë ti bëjmë ballë të përditshmes, e cila lëkundej më pak andej kah duhet e shumë më shpesh andej kah nuk ishte dashur. 

Duke të menduar ty dhe shokët e tu, djemtë tanë të përkushtuar, të cilët dhanë çdo gjë për liri dhe në vend të kurorave të dafinës morën prangat e burgjeve të botës dhe fatkeqësisht edhe të Kosovës, ne, të vdekshmit, përpëliteshim me acaret e paqes.

Kur drithëronim para sulmeve paqësore të të gjithë atyre të cilëve u pengonte liria jonë dhe me mjete paqësore mundoheshin ta rrezikojnë atë që ti me shokët e tu lavdiplotë ia falët këtij vendi, në vigjilje të ditës së madhe të pavarësisë së Kosovës, të cilën ju na e sollët, drejtësia ndërkombëtare u radhit përkrah jush dhe në këtë mënyrë edhe para botës u dëshmuat se njëmend jeni farkëtues të lirisë.

Ndoshta mund të të habisë ky gëzim yni kaq i madh për këtë fitore tuajën. Ndoshta të ka habitur edhe frika që kishim për ty dhe shokët e tu, ndërsa ti flisje me aq siguri dhe ballëhapur para gjykatësve të botës. Këtu është dallimi ndërmjet njerëzve të rëndomtë siç jemi ne dhe shumicës së prijatarëve, të cilët i shohin agimet edhe pa u lindur ata, madje-madje i shohin edhe përtej territ të burgut.

O miku im dhe mik i të gjithë njerëzve të mirë, siç je ti, dhe mik i atyre që duan të jenë si shokët e tu dhe ti, të cilëve ti gjithmonë ua shtrije dorën, ndoshta ke të drejtë të na qortosh për të gjitha këto drithërima tona njerëzore. 

Tash po ndërgjegjësohem për gabimin që nuk i paskam kuptuar drejt fjalët që na i pate thënë me telefon, diku nga Sllovenia, kur pate dëgjuar për ngritjen e asaj aktakuze të turpshme nga Gjyqi i Hagës, se edhe në Hagë do ta mbroje Kosovën dhe UÇK-në. 

Paske pasur të drejtë! 

Për fitoren e panjollë të luftës sonë qenka dashur edhe kjo sprovë. Edhe pas të gjitha golgotave që i përjetuam nder shekuj prej nesh u kërkua ta fitojmë edhe betejat, e Gjyqeve të Hagës.

Ta dëshmojmë edhe një herë pafajësinë tonë.

Ti i dije të gjitha këto prandaj pa pikën e frikës shkove atje. Para gjykatësve, të veshur me toga të dyshimit të pafund për çështjen tonë Ti e farkove lirinë, jo vetëm për vete dhe luftëtarët e tu por edhe për ne frikacakët. 

Duhet të na kuptosh o lum miku. 

Populli thotë Hiqma dronë, ta fali atin. E, droja ishte e madhe se nuk kishim më çka të falim ne? U fal çka u fal. 

Breza të tërë u rritem ndër frika. Disa u burrëruan ende pa u rritur dhe u flijuan për liri, të tjerët nuk u burrëruan kurrë. Çe do, ky na qenka fati i popujve që gjatë kohë ishin të robëruar. 

Nëse shokët e tu e kishin dhe e kanë shumë vështirë ta mbajnë lart flamurin e lirisë, derisa ndër burgje dergjen shokët e tyre dhe numri i të humburve ndër varrezat masive në Serbi shumë ngadalë po kthehet në Kosovë, si të mos frikësohemi për fatin tonë, ne, të vdekshmit, ne populli i paemër?.

Ti, duke qenë dhe duke ngelur pjesë e çmuar e brezit, i cili me flijimin e vet i fali dritë Kosovës, ke të drejtë të më qortosh, ke të drejtë të na qortosh, jo për frikën që patëm për ty, por pse ndoshta dyshuam që nuk do të arrish ta çosh luftën deri në fund, i ballafaquar me ftohtësinë e pafund të Evropës e cila, për interesa të vet, shkeli ardhmërinë tonë. Dyshimi ynë në gjyqësinë ndërkombëtare sado që mund të kualifikohet si i rëndë është i ligjshëm, sepse ne ndër breza u cilësuam fajtorë ende pa dalë para gjyqit.

Vizionarët nuk dyshojnë prandaj fitojnë. Ti në Hagë shkove si vizionar i agimeve të dritës dhe nga Haga po kthehesh që ato agime ti bësh realitet. Kupto se të gjithë nuk janë si ti, prandaj na legjitimo së paku dyshimin tonë.

Pafajësia sikur ishte faj për ne. 

Sa të pafajshëm u vranë dhe sa çlirimtarë ende, edhe sot e këtë ditë të bardhë, janë prapa grilave? 

Pikërisht pse këtë, ti e di, lirisë tënde nuk i gëzohesh dhe, në gjykatore e prite ftohtë lirimin tënd. Ti je i ndërgjegjshëm se në qoftë se edhe vetëm një pjesë e jotja do të mbetet në burg, ti nuk do ta ndiesh veten të lirë, sepse të gjithë luftëtarët janë pjesë e shpirtit dhe e zemrës sate. Kosova të njeh prandaj sado që i gëzohet ardhjes sate në liri, ajo e di pse ti nuk iu gëzove aq shumë lirisë tënde. Pikërisht pse i di të gjitha këto, pikërisht që zemra jote rrah me të gjitha zemrat e zhuritura, ti o Fat i Mirë i Kosovës, kur u përshëndete me Haradin Balajn, tu vesuan sytë dhe mjekra tu dridh. 

Edhe për atë vesim të syve edhe për atë dridhje të mjekrës ne të duam edhe të çmojmë më shumë. E nderojmë dhembjen tende krenare, kur në çastet e fundit, në atë gjykatore të botës, ti, me përqafim të gjatë burrëror e vëllazëror me bashkëluftëtarin tënd, Haradin Balajn, dëshmove edhe një herë se mbi të gjitha ishe dhe je njeri!



Mirë se erdhe o Fat i Mirë 



Kur nga ekranet e televizioneve u dëgjua e vërteta për pafajësinë tënde, të cilën ne e dinim por frikësoheshim se mos bota nuk do ta kuptojë atë, në Kosovë plasi erupsioni i vullkanit të gëzimit me vite i ndrydhur, që vetëm buburiste në zemrat e të gjithë nesh. Nuk pati shqiptar që në atë çast nuk e ndjeu në vete mendimin se dita e 30 nëntorit ishte ditë e gëzimit të madh për ne.

Nëntorët edhe këtë radhë patën kuptim profetik për ne shqiptaret. U përsërit historia për të mirë. 

Pas ngritjes së flamurit në Krujë, në Vlorë, pas ditëlindjes së Komandantit legjendar Adem Jashari dhe pas daljes publike të UÇK-së, datave të shënuara kombëtare të nëntorit iu bashkëngjit edhe një: Vërtetimi i pafajësisë së komandant Çelikut  Fatmir Limaj.

Secili prej të intervistuarve që patën rast të dalin para kamerave televizive, të njohur dhe të panjohur, njerëz të të gjitha përcaktimeve politike me deklarimet e tyre e shënuan publikisht gëzimin e tyre për lirimin tënd o Fati i mirë për ne. Të gjithë ata thanë fjalë nga zemra. Me ty, me këtë rast askush nuk bëri politikë. Ti edhe këtë rast dëshmove se je i madh dhe i binde pa asnjë fjalë të gjithë, se politika më e mirë dhe më e qëlluar është njerëzorja, e ti në njerëzore ishe, je dhe do të mbetesh komandant. 

Derisa në Malet e Berishës, ti me bashkëluftëtarët e tu shpëtove me mija gra, fëmijë, pleq e plaka, me paraqitjen në Gjyqin e Hagës e mbrojte nderin dhe dinjitetin e UÇK-së, i tregove botës si kanë luftuar për liri trimat e këtij trualli. Ata të prirë nga ti dhe shokët si ti luftuan si i ka hije luftëtarëve të lirisë.

Ky deklarim i pafajësisë për ju dy luftëtarë të UÇK-së, nuk iu hoqi vetëm juve prangat por edhe të vërtetës sonë, e cila pas këtij aktgjykimi merr frymë shumë më lirshëm.

Ajo shpatë e Damokleut që u qëndron mbi kokë shumë luftëtarëve që vazhdojnë të jenë nëpër burgje për bëmat e tyre të lirisë, jam i bindur se shumë shpejt do të tretet në harresë. Deklarimi i pafajësisë suaj është një shtytëse e madhe edhe për statusin përfundimtar të Kosovës.

Fluturimi i Kosovës drejt pavarësisë është në rrugë të mbarë, prandaj pikërisht tash është edhe obligim i të gjitha institucioneve tona politike dhe jopolitike që të angazhohen në të gjitha segmentet e veprimit, për tu përgatitur për ditën e nesërme.



Pritja e bijve të Kosovës 



Në Aeroportin e Prishtinës të priti shiu i lotëve të gëzimit dhe ti nuk arrite të përshëndetësh me të gjithë ata që donin të ta shtrëngonin dorën, krahun, të të prekin, të jenë me ty ballë për ballë, sepse në këtë mënyrë ata do të përballeshin me njërën nga pjesët më të ndritshme të historisë sonë të fundit. Ti, Fatmir miku, në njërën nga kamerat televizive e the vetëm një fjali, ashtu kalimthi: Mirë se ju gjeta Kosovë! Sado e shkurtër të ketë qenë kjo fjali, ajo ishte shumë shprehëse. Njëmend pa ty Kosova nuk ishte si do të duhej të ishte, dhe si do të jetë me ty.

Duke të nderuar ty, njerëzit i gëzoheshin fatit të tyre që më në fund ka nisur të ngritet dhe më kurrë nuk do të lejohet të shkelet. Ti e di se gjithmonë ke qenë në zemrat dhe në mendjet e të gjithë atyre që e duan lirinë, se vetëm ata janë pjesë e jotja dhe ti pjesë e tyre. 

Fati yt i mirë do të jetë edhe fat i mirë për Kosovën, prandaj tu bë ajo pritje madhështore, dje sot dhe do të bëhet nesër. 

Në këtë mënyrë priten bijtë e Kosovës, ata që i mbron fjala e tyre e drejtë, ata që i mbron jeta e tyre e ndershme, ata që i mbron mendimi i tyre - vizion për ardhmërinë e Kosovës.

Populli nuk gabon dhe ti miku ynë i madh e di këtë, prandaj në sheshin para Fakultetit Filozofik, pikërisht aty ku u bë tubimi më i madh në Kosovë, kur ty të burgosën, këtë radhë ishte tubim i pafund i gëzimit dhe ti o burrë i burrave këtij gëzimi iu lute. Na lute të gjithëve pa dallim moshe dhe pa dallim përcaktimi politik. Na bërë thirrje si burrë, si prind, si vëlla, si djalë, që sot, kur jemi duke i jetuar çastet vendimtare të realizimit të ëndrrës së madhe të brezave  Pavarësimit të Kosovës, na lute të mos e thyejmë unitetin tonë.

Nga ajo tribunë e improvizuar, në këtë shi dhjetori, ti nuk ishe deputet, shef i grupit parlamentar të PDK-së, jo, ishe më shumë. 

Nga ajo foltore që prej publikut të shumtë nuk mund ta shihnim as fytyrën, ti fole si është më së miri, si luftëtar i UÇK-së, si bir i këtij populli i cili po nuk pati unitet nuk do të ketë as parlament, as PDK, as LDK, as AAK, as ORË, e as dakik. 

Po e humbëm unitetin aq të nevojshëm për këtë çast, do të shndërrohemi në thërrmija rëre dhe do të na përpijë vrima e zezë e galaktikës humbëse të historisë.

Ja pse të duam o burrë i Kosovës.

Ja pse të nderojmë.

Duke të nderuar ty, ne nderojmë historinë tonë, të sotmen dhe të nesërmen e brezave që po vijnë, e që sytë, mendja dhe zemra e tyre do të jenë me ty dhe me njerëzit si ti.

Fatmir Limaj, njëmend je Fat i Mirë për Kosovën.

Mirë se na erdhe o fat i yni i bardhë!

epoka

----------


## ARIANI_TB

*Fatmir Limaj, kryelartë si vetë madhështia e kombit- Shkruan Halit Mehmetaj*

Si gjithherë gjatë historisë edhe kësaj radhe, popullit shqiptar po i bëhen padrejtësi të mëdha, e njëra ndër këto të padrejta është edhe gjykimi i Fatmir Limajt në Hagë. Edhe pse krejt e pakuptimtë, që viktima të gjykohet e xhelati të rri i lirë, kësaj radhe po ndodh me shqiptarë që edhe pse të viktimizuar, të shkatërruar dhe masakruar, të djegur e sakatosur gjatë gjithë historisë, të përgjysmuar dhe asimiluar në masë, drejtësia edhe më tutje po e mban anën e të fortit. 

E them po e mban anën e të fortit, sepse shumë prej kriminelëve serbë janë ende të lirë, ata ndiqen nga Haga si duket vetëm formalisht. Gjyqi ndaj Limajt dhe të tjerëve me sa është parë, është një gjyq politik i ngritur apostafat kundër personaliteteve udhëheqëse të luftës sonë të lavdishme çlirimtare që bëri UÇK-ja, duke synuar ta diskreditojnë luftën mbrojtëse të shqiptarëve, si dhe ndërhyrjen e NATO-s që i dha fund gjenocidit dhe spastrimit etnik të regjimit kriminal serb më në krye Hitlerin e dytë evropian Millosheviq. 

Pra, ky gjykim është bërë kryekëput mbi dëshmitar dhe njerëz të përpunuar nga gjykatat dhe njerëzit e ndryshëm të shërbimeve sidomos nga ai serb, sepse 80% e dëshmitarëve që fillimisht dëshmitë e tyre i kanë dhënë në gjykatat serbe, në organet e hetuesisë serbe, gjatë luftës dhe pas saj, prandaj nuk është e logjikshme as që ka bazë ligjore që Limaj të mbahet në burg aq më tepër të dënohet. 

Është për keqardhje kërkesa e prokurorit që t’u japë dënime të rënda Limajt dhe bashkëluftëtarëve të tij që njëherit paraqet një prokuror të paaftë për atë detyrë, duke marrë parasysh se gjatë gjithë seancave aq maratonike që kanë qenë nuk ka as më të voglën provë që Fatmir Limaj dhe shokët e tij kanë bërë krime për çfarë edhe akuzohen nga Tribunali. 

Njëherit ky gjykim është edhe një akuzë e rëndë kundër aleatëve, të cilët e ndihmuan UÇK-në për ta dëbuar ushtrinë dhe policinë vrastare të popullit shqiptar, krimet e të cilëve nuk ishin të kufizuara në asnjë aspekt. Ata nuk kursyen gra as fëmijë, pleq as robër lufte, femra shtatzëna apo njerëz me të meta fizike e psikike. 

Mirëpo edhe përkundër kësaj prokurorët e Tribunalit të Hagës kanë kërkuar me çdo kusht dënime të rënda prej gjithsej (53) vjetësh për Fatmir Limajn (20), Isak Musliun (18) dhe Haradin Balajn (15). Opinioni shqiptar është i shqetësuar së tepërmi për këto dënime kaq të rënda aq më tepër kur këto bazohen në ligje jugosllave dhe e nëpërkëmbin të drejtën natyrore dhe ndërkombëtare të shqiptarëve për vetëmbrojtje, liri e zhvillim kombëtar. Shqiptarët besojnë në drejtësi, besojnë në Tribunalin e Hagës, si dhe në angazhimin e Del Pontes, mirëpo ata nuk do të lejojnë që të drejtat e tyre të nëpërkëmben për hatër të dikujt tjetër.

Tribunali i Hagës, por edhe bashkësia ndërkombëtare e ka kuptuar deri më sot se ujqit e tërbuar që e lanë rajonin e Ballkanit në gjak, shkaktuan tri luftëra ballkanike si dhe vranë e masakruan mbi 250 mijë boshnjakë, kroatë e shqiptarë të pafajshëm duke rrafshuar me tokë vendbanime të tëra si dhe duke i detyruar mbi 1 milion shqiptarë t’i lëshojnë vatrat e tyre, ende gjenden në Serbi, por tani të veshur më kostumin e deles. 

Qeveria ultranacionaliste e Beogradit për hatër të së cilës po dënohet Limaj dhe po diskreditohet lufta jonë çlirimtare, deri më sot jo vetëm që iu ka dhënë liri kriminelëve të luftës si Karaxhiq e Mlladiq, por i ka ndihmuar materialisht përmes fondesh të ndryshme si dhe ende i cilëson ata si heronj serbë. Dhe si për çudi deri më tani Serbia nuk ka marrë asnjë dënim serioz.

Hipokrizia e kriminelëve të shumëfishtë serbë, të cilët i konfrontojnë të tjerët në këtë rast luftën çlirimtare të UCK-së, shkon aq larg saqë krimi i organizuar po edhe krimi i legalizuar në shoqërinë e tyre që ende nuk po mund të reformohet duket të jetë një gjë normale. 

Në mos për asgjë tjetër shpresojmë se një ditë gjyqi i Limajt dhe të tjerëve do të dëshmohet për çfarë ishte. Shpresojmë se një ditë ndonjë kongresist apo senator amerikan do të rihapë hetimet mbi këtë gjyq dhe të gjejë të vërtetën e tij, në mënyrë që gjyqet e tilla ndaj shqiptarëve kurrë mos ndodhin më. As Fatmir Limaj, po as Ushtria Çlirimtare e Kosovës, nuk bënë luftë pushtuese as nuk e sulmuan Serbinë, nuk i thyen asnjëherë ligjet edhe rregullat e luftës, përkundrazi ai luftoi për t’i mbrojtur qindra-mijëra civilë shqiptarë që vriteshin e masakroheshin pamëshirshëm nga forcat kriminale serbe si dhe për t’i mbrojtur vlerat e shenjta të lirisë e demokracisë.

Lufta e tij është një luftë e pastër si loti, një luftë e drejtë çlirimtare, e mbështetur edhe nga aleanca e NATO-s, duke respektuar gjithnjë rregullat e ligjet e luftës, si dhe duke manifestuar vullnetin ndaj kërkesave të ndërkombëtarëve, edhe pse ato shpesh ishin në dëm të interesave nacionale shqiptare, vetëm e vetëm për të paraqitur vullnetin e shqiptarëve për të jetuar të lirë në trojet e tyre shekullore, si dhe për ta dëshmuar fuqishëm ndërhyrjen e drejtë të NATO-s në Kosovë. 

Mirëpo, lufta çlirimtare e UÇK-së, si dhe ndërhyrja e NATO-s që kishte për qëllim mbrojtjen e vlerave të lirisë dhe demokratizimin e Ballkanit, sikur po tentohet të kriminalizohen nga regjimi kriminal i Beogradit dhe propaganda e zezë e aleatëve të tij. Viktimë e kësaj propagande është edhe Limaj me shokët, të cilët padrejtësisht vuajnë dënime të gjata në burgun e Shveningenit në Hagë. Prandaj dënimi i Limajt s’ka se si mos të jetë ndryshe një kënaqje e apetiteve shoveniste serbe, balancim i luftës çlirimtare me luftën pushtuese koloniale serbe si dhe zhvlerësim deri në skajshmëri ( me tentim fajësimi) i rolit të NATO-s dhe nevojës së ndërhyrjes së saj. 

Limajn kurrë nuk e gjunjëzoi padrejtësia, intrigat, shantazhet dhe poshtërsitë e të tjerëve që abuzimin e ligjit e kanë bërë shprehi pune. Atë nuk e mashtroi as pasuria brenda natës, siç i mashtroi shumica e politikanëve tanë, as etja për karrierizëm siç i verboi shumicën e klasës sonë politike, prandaj ai duhet të dënohet dhe të mbahet në burg.Këtë e kërkon Beogradi, por edhe një pjesë e servilëve të tij në Prishtinë!

Sa e dhimbshme është kur sheh parlamentarët tanë të lodhur nga kultura politike e morali kombëtar që nuk qenë në gjendje qoftë edhe një herë të vetme ta ngritin zërin kundër padrejtësive ndaj kolegut të tyre që ishte më meritori në Parlamentin e Kosovës. Si e ndien veten ata kur Limaj dënohet në Tribunalin e Hagës me ligje serbe në anën tjetër Beogradi fërkon duart e ngre dolli për sukseset e njëpasnjëshme kundër denigrimit të luftës sonë. Hija e Limajt do t`i ndjekë përherë në ëndrrat e tyre... 

Limaj dhe shokët e tij janë të pastër si loti, dhe nuk është e drejtë të dënohen dhe nëse dënohen, ata nuk dënohen pse kanë bërë faje, por për hatër të tjerëve. Historia e popullit shqiptar është e mbushur me krime dhe masakra që i kanë bërë ushtria dhe policia serbe këtu e 500 vjet më parë, por kriminelet asnjëherë nuk u dënuan, ata vazhduan si dorë e hekurt nëpër kohëra duke ra kobshëm mbi popullin shqiptar, dhe ne u detyruam pastaj të mbrohemi, ta mbrojmë flamurin dhe dinjitetin tonë kombëtar. Këtë dinjitet si rrallë kush tjetër diti ta mbrojë Fatmir Limaj edhe në luftë edhe në liri po edhe në Hagë. 

Ai është një ambasador i çështjes shqiptare. I dinjitetshëm, i pastër si loti, madhështor si vetë UÇK-ja, kryelartë si vetë madhështia e kombit tonë. 

Sidoqoftë, Fatmir Limaj u bë një hero i gjallë që gjithkush do të ia ketë lakmi. Atë e pret familja dhe Kosova, e pret Parlamenti dhe jeta e lirë. Fatmir Limaj këtë e meriton./tetor 2005/

----------

